# WMT - Western Metals



## crackaton (5 April 2006)

Hello people. I'm back. WMT used to have lots of zinc copper etc. They liquidated. Worth a look.


----------



## laurie (6 April 2006)

Yep agree on myself

cheers laurie


----------



## regatwests (6 April 2006)

Their website www.westernmetals.com.au (according to etrade)
keeps returning an error  

when I try to track it (website details) Mcafees does a `spit`  

westernmetals.com returns a pop up seeeq site where among other 
details "westernmetals.com" is for sale for $3 000 US


----------



## bvbfan (6 April 2006)

WMT (the administrators) sold of the Mt Gordon project to some Indian group.

All they seem to have is a prospective uranium area in Zambia or Tanzania


The website is down but you can get annoucements from the ASX and other sources if you want to research it


----------



## crackaton (6 April 2006)

bvbfan said:
			
		

> WMT (the administrators) sold of the Mt Gordon project to some Indian group.
> 
> All they seem to have is a prospective uranium area in Zambia or Tanzania
> 
> ...




That was a shame about the Mount Gordon project. It had real potential. I guess they are just hopping on the U bandwagon, but who cares I bought some at .023 and its been moving.


----------



## bvbfan (6 April 2006)

Yeah when it first came up in my scans thats what I checked to see if they still held the project.

Like PAS hedging and low lead and zinc prices killed them when noteholders in the US refused to renegotiate if I remember back to 2001 or was it 2002

I stuck it into a watchlist with other U plays to see how it goes, but also has ship load of scrip outstanding


----------



## crackaton (7 April 2006)

bvbfan said:
			
		

> Yeah when it first came up in my scans thats what I checked to see if they still held the project.
> 
> Like PAS hedging and low lead and zinc prices killed them when noteholders in the US refused to renegotiate if I remember back to 2001 or was it 2002
> 
> I stuck it into a watchlist with other U plays to see how it goes, but also has ship load of scrip outstanding



What other U plays have you? I've got ext aex and aar as well as this one. Also zfx


----------



## sydneysider (9 November 2006)

Volumes have been very heavy in this micro minnow and the sp has gone from 2.5 to 4.5 cents on extremely heavy volume in the last week. WMT was recently written up in The Australian where shareholder Warick Grigor of Far East Capital pontificated about its ex-WMC Board and Tanzanian U assets. 

WMT is conducting field work of trenching and sampling on a 7 km long anomalous U zone. First assay results from 100 samples taken from a 2,000 m long by 100-300 m wide zone are due very shortly. This zone contains three layers of U mineralization ( this may be very bullish). WMT returns to trench and sample the remaining 5 kms shortly. 

WMT has also entered a JV with Lynx1 a North American based? U explorer. The stock traded over 52 million shares yesterday and looks set to resume frenzied trading to-day.


----------



## sydneysider (10 November 2006)

Further research on the Henri U anomaly in Tanzania. WMT says the uranium mineralized zone is 25 meters thick consisting of three layers with 8 meters of barren material in between. That equates to a total u zone of 17 meters on surface. WMT says this is contained within a 2,000 m zone with widths of 100-300m. Another 5,000 m will be examined and sampled this month and next. They also say that drilling work will be rquired to go beneath this mineralized roll front U zone. IF my understanding of these comments contained in the September quarterly are correct the stock should continue to trade much higher.


----------



## sydneysider (13 November 2006)

I must correct my last post. This mineralization is contained within a 25 meter thick layer. Assays will confirm U values within that layer. Ho hum, WMT is soaring. Broke out to a new high this morning hitting 4.7 cents. IMHO the technicals are indicating higher levels.


----------



## Sean K (13 November 2006)

sydneysider said:
			
		

> I must correct my last post. This mineralization is contained within a 25 meter thick layer. Assays will confirm U values within that layer. Ho hum, WMT is soaring. Broke out to a new high this morning hitting 4.7 cents. IMHO the technicals are indicating higher levels.




Not sure what technicals are pointing to a higher price but this has been a great pick. Well done!


----------



## sydneysider (13 November 2006)

The stock "flagged" to a new all time high on heavy volume last week. Then it pulled back on low volume and "busted" thru the new high breaking thru the top of the flag to-day when it hit 4.7 cents this morning. It has spent the day see-sawing and hitting 4.7 three times. Will be interesting to see where this one goes.


----------



## johnmwu3 (18 November 2006)

MTONYA PROJECT
Mtonya Project Geology 


Mtonya leases and general geology  
The Mtonya leases cover the contact between the Usagaren basement to the west and the Karroo Luwegu Basin to the east. The Usagaren basement is interpreted to be the source of the uranium mineralization with the porous sandstone units of the Karroo formation hosting redox style mineral enrichments.

Uranium deposits of the sandstone-type targeted in the Luwegu Basin comprise more than 30% of currently known uranium deposits in Africa, including Paladin’s Kayelekera deposit 200km to the west in Malawi that contains a reported resource of 13,630 tonnes of uranium oxide and is hosted by the Karroo formation.

The Mkuju Prospect, discovered in 1978, located approximately 40 kilometres to the north and east of the tenements is the targeted model of mineralization for the Mtonya area. The Mkuju Prospect has returned near surface channel and trench samples up to 2.18% U3O8 and shows that significant amounts of uranium have been mobilized from basement rocks and were precipitated within the reduced fluviatile sandstones of the Karoo formation. The uranium enrichment at Mkuju extends over an area of 5x3 km that indicates that the “uranium front” is large enough to generate ore bodies.

Airborne radiometric data shows that the granites and gneisses of the Usagaren are fertile for uranium and therefore present a source rock for redox style deposits. This implies that the whole of the western margins of the Karroo sediments including any palaeo-channels cut into the basement are prospective for uranium. If at any stage reducing conditions have prevailed, then extensions or repetitions of the known uranium mineralization are possible. The Mtonya project area covers a substantial part of this target zone. A secondary, speculative target is hydrothermal vein and/or metasomatic type uranium mineralization in the Usagaren basement. Such mineralization has not been reported from the area but there are reports of radioactive minerals being found in artesian gemstone operations within Tanzania which supports the possibility of hydrothermal uranium mineralization.

Previous Exploration
Previous exploration of the Mtonya area comprised broad scale regional mapping and airborne radiometric and magnetic surveys. These surveys were conducted in the 1970’s using 1kilometer spaced flight lines. The airborne surveys identified many anomalies over the tenement area however ground based field testing was not conducted. Interpretation of the survey data indicates that the anomalous zone extends for approximately 7 kilometers over the tenement area.

Recent Exploration 
Detailed evaluation of the historic airborne radiometric data was conducted in early 2006 with many anomalies identified and ranked based on their response above background level and the consistency of response along the flight line.

In April 2006 field reconnaissance was conducted by Dr. Joe Drake Brockman to validate one of the strongest radiometric anomalies. A limited hand held scintillometer survey in the immediate area of the airborne anomaly yielded an anomalous zone measuring 20 metres long with an apparent thickness of 1.5 m located on the top of a dissected ridge within brown soils above subcrop of coarse grained cross bedded reduced sandstones. A 500 counts per second (cps) threshold was used to approximate the edge of the anomalous zone. Maximum readings on the surface were 10,000 cps increasing to off scale (>15,000 cps) in a 20 cm deep sample hole. Weaker anomalies in the range 150-500 cps were also located in general area.

Four samples were collected in the anomalous zone with all confirming the presence of uranium and low levels of thorium. The peak U3O8 assay result was 980ppm with traces of yellow secondary uranium mineralization noted in that sample. The anomaly has been named Henri. Figure 3 shows the approximate extent of the airborne radiometric anomaly and the location of the peak sample.

Planned Exploration
Field exploration will be conducted in August and September 2006. The focus of the work will be the Henri anomaly and surrounds in the South-East lease. A total of 10 airborne anomalies will be checked over the 7 kilometer long trend of anomalies identified by the historic airborne radiometric survey.

The field work will consist of extensive ground based radiometric traverses to confirm the size, continuity and magnitude of the anomalies, sampling of hotspots to verify uranium mineralization, trenching of mineralized zones to estimate thickness and orientation, and geological mapping of trenches and outcrops to establish the parameters controlling the mineralization. It is anticipated approximately 15-20 trenches will be excavated and approximately 1,000 sample collected.

The two other rank 1 anomalies in the Main lease will also be investigated and sampled and any rank 2 anomaly that is readily accessible will also be assessed. The basic geological parameters will be mapped and the presence of the postulated sedimentary channels will be investigated. Data collected from this field work will be collated and interpreted and if successful in confirming the presence of widespread uranium mineralization, it will be used to design an initial drilling program and detailed airborne radiometric survey.


----------



## johnmwu3 (21 November 2006)

WMT trading halt, should be the U trenching test results before the AGM, hope  to be good one.


----------



## nizar (21 November 2006)

johnmwu3 said:
			
		

> WMT trading halt, should be the U trenching test results before the AGM, hope  to be good one.




Looks like it is.
Outstanding grades!

This maybe be a goer tomorrow.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 November 2006)

For those who may not know guess who recapitalised WMT?

Ascent Capital via the Stienpries Brothers, other companies they have recapitalised include


- EXT
- DYL
- BLR


And when they recapitalise these companies they take say 10m shares at 0.001c so just think how much they have made with DYL !!!!!

Anyway back to WMT grades do look very interesting!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 November 2006)

Hmmm also interesting is the fact that WMT is earning its interest from AIM listed Uranium Resources which just so happens to be a company owned and controlled by Ascent Capital Directors


Still this should absolutely soar tomoz,


Good luck to those holding


----------



## johnmwu3 (21 November 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hmmm also interesting is the fact that WMT is earning its interest from AIM listed Uranium Resources which just so happens to be a company owned and controlled by Ascent Capital Directors
> 
> 
> Still this should absolutely soar tomoz,
> ...




Provided the nice trenching U test results ann. .


----------



## Simmo (21 November 2006)

AIM listed Uranium Resources URA, WMT's JV partner is up a bit over 18% on AIM at the moment.


----------



## nizar (21 November 2006)

Simmo said:
			
		

> AIM listed Uranium Resources URA, WMT's JV partner is up a bit over 18% on AIM at the moment.




Where do u check this?
AIM website showing 2.50 up 25% from 2.00 but 15mins delayed.
If you have a broker that allows you to trade overseas shares, which broker do you use and how much brokerage do you pay?

Thanks


----------



## johnmwu3 (21 November 2006)

URA up 60% now, the highest is up 90%.
http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=URA.L


----------



## nizar (21 November 2006)

johnmwu3 said:
			
		

> URA up 60% now, the highest is up 90%.
> http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=URA.L




Already 2.2mil trades traded, >5x the average

Nice one, hopefully we get similar price action here 2mrw.

Up 18% on the open, and then up 25% and gradually to 90%.
That would allow guys like me to get in at the open and exit before close with a tidy sum   
Looking 4ward to it!!


----------



## Simmo (21 November 2006)

Hi Nizar,

Im using this site to keep an eye on AIM shares.

http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:URA.L&it=le

There is a 15 - 20 delay on data.

Don't trade UK shares though.


----------



## johnmwu3 (23 November 2006)

Huge volume 2 days !
Anyone still hold WMT ?
Next year the drilling results come, it may go to 20c, and the company keep good news ann. coming, with solid management and the right location prospect, it shall become the next AGS.


----------



## johnmwu3 (24 November 2006)

The baby soaring again, with huge volume !
Soon will be 10c .


----------



## noobs (24 November 2006)

Im with you on that one! Amazing volumes for the past three days


----------



## johnmwu3 (24 November 2006)

Great Management Team :Great rise !

Howard Golden EGM–Global Development•25 years experience in resources industry•BHP Minerals, WMC, Gravitec Instruments•Global experience, Geophysicist 

Ross Arancini Company Secretary•25 years experience in corporate services•Nelson ParkhillBDO, Consultancy•Finance, Corporate Governance

Joe Drake-Brockman Senior Consultant•30 years as exploration geologist•Uranium expertise –Tanzania & Australia•Technical guidance, field management

Peter Smith Chairman •30 years experience in resources industry•WMC, Ensham, Rio Tinto•Leadership, Mining Engineering

George Bauk Managing Director•15 years experience in resources industry•WMC, Outokumpu, View Resources•Management, Finance/Commercial

Geoff Chapman Executive Director•20 years experience in resources industry•WMC, KCGM, View Resources•Management, Geology


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 November 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> For those who may not know guess who recapitalised WMT?
> 
> Ascent Capital via the Stienpries Brothers, other companies they have recapitalised include
> 
> ...




Those Ascent Capital boys have done it again!

Amazing simply amazing, they are like the golden geese, everything they touch turns to gold!!!!!


----------



## CanOz (24 November 2006)

What a show this is. Every new trader sould be glued to the screen, watching this unfold. If i could short sell i think i would start at about 12:20 pm...this much action on a Friday...got to be some huge volume at the end of the day!


----------



## noobs (24 November 2006)

10c will be left in the dust real soon!


----------



## CanOz (24 November 2006)

The sellers are in there now! .10 was too much to ask.


----------



## Raging Bull (24 November 2006)

Extremely exciting... !! As I am only new at this my eyes have been super-glued to that screen!! Quick trade leaves me with cute profit and a pounding heart..!! Best way to not get your dayjob done... hehehe...


----------



## johnmwu3 (24 November 2006)

Guess today close at about 9c


----------



## noobs (24 November 2006)

I'm out @ 9.5c Thanks for the ride WMT


----------



## trader (24 November 2006)

There is 385 million shares in the company and nearly 300 million will trade
today, I don't think I have ever seen that.


----------



## Raging Bull (24 November 2006)

trader said:
			
		

> There is 385 million shares in the company and nearly 300 million will trade
> today, I don't think I have ever seen that.




Yes, it's amazing.. close to 280M trades for the day.. 


One thing I don't get is that there was hardly any activity between 11.30 and 1.20. Then it just went off from 1.20 onwards... 

Any ideas to why? Or is this kind of market behaviour purely random


----------



## CanOz (24 November 2006)

Raging Bull said:
			
		

> Yes, it's amazing.. close to 280M trades for the day..
> 
> 
> One thing I don't get is that there was hardly any activity between 11.30 and 1.20. Then it just went off from 1.20 onwards...
> ...




Its lunchtime. Simple as that, honestly.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (24 November 2006)

Yes indeedy! Lunchtime no trades then mate.


----------



## CanOz (24 November 2006)

Here is an interesting question that maybe ex pros like Nick and Co. could answer:

If there is more professional money buying into a stock on a certain day, would you see lower volumes at lunch in a more defined manner. The theory being that the pro's take a more fixed lunch time as its just a job to them, where as day traders and amateurs could be more inclined to still trade through lunch? 

There had to be allot of pro money in WMT today, obviously with that kind of volume, and i think its kind of interesting to see such a defined break in the volume around lunchtime.

Any comments?


----------



## Raging Bull (24 November 2006)

mouth gaping wide open..


----------



## stockmaster (24 November 2006)

It looks good, but there shall be some retrace on monday, it is really running too  quick, some crazy trading today! Trade carefully at high price!

Cheers!


----------



## JoshyJ (24 November 2006)

stockmaster said:
			
		

> It looks good, but there shall be some retrace on monday, it is really running too  quick, some crazy trading today! Trade carefully at high price!
> 
> Cheers!




I dont think it will.


----------



## Nick Radge (24 November 2006)

"Do the Smart Money take lunch time off?"

Only if they were forced to. Its the job of the Smart Money to accumulate (or distribute) as much of the stock as they can without disrupting the market. They will only disrupt the market if they believe they cannot be fulfilled at their current bids/offers. You also assume that the Smart Money are here in Australia. Maybe they're elsewhere and its the middle of the night? What would force a lapse during our lunch break would be if the volume on the bids/offers dried up. This would make the Smart Money stand back until volume picked up again, so its they that are doing the waiting. They may also rely on pro market makers whom would more than likely be the ones taking a luch break. I think the "lunch break" theory is a bit '80's these days...

So we're bullish are we...hmmm...one wonders why the close today was so far off the high on ultra high volume. One wonders why Wednesday was a low close on high volume, yet Thursday, being an up day, was on lower volume. It suggests the Smart Money are the sellers, not the buyers.


----------



## GreatPig (24 November 2006)

Hi Nick,



			
				Nick Radge said:
			
		

> yet Thursday, being an up day, was on lower volume



Isn't that splitting hairs a bit?

Wednesday's volume was about 104m, and Thursday's around 93m, with the 100 day moving average around 9m.

When you're talking 10 to 11 times the daily average, is there any real significance in those volume differences? Wouldn't you just call both "high volume"?

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Raging Bull (24 November 2006)

Nick Radge said:
			
		

> "Do the Smart Money take lunch time off?"
> 
> Only if they were forced to. Its the job of the Smart Money to accumulate (or distribute) as much of the stock as they can without disrupting the market. They will only disrupt the market if they believe they cannot be fulfilled at their current bids/offers. You also assume that the Smart Money are here in Australia. Maybe they're elsewhere and its the middle of the night? What would force a lapse during our lunch break would be if the volume on the bids/offers dried up. This would make the Smart Money stand back until volume picked up again, so its they that are doing the waiting. They may also rely on pro market makers whom would more than likely be the ones taking a luch break. I think the "lunch break" theory is a bit '80's these days...
> 
> So we're bullish are we...hmmm...one wonders why the close today was so far off the high on ultra high volume. One wonders why Wednesday was a low close on high volume, yet Thursday, being an up day, was on lower volume. It suggests the Smart Money are the sellers, not the buyers.




Not sure I fully grasp your point here.. but if the lapse around lunchtime was due to international buyers then the lapse would last longer than .. 1.5 hours, unless they have a power-nap between trading.

Also I can imagine that institutional investors would be more likely to take a long term view and not be too worried about a 1-2c difference in the buying price as your average punter would be.. also if it's not institutional investors who else would be pushing these volumes? What exactly is meant by Market Makers?.. 

If anything, wouldn't institutional investors.. or Smart Money account for the Volume in the first place.. or do any of you have hundreds of thousands to throw around?

(only new to this but applying common sense, any insights are appreciated)

cheers
RB


----------



## CanOz (25 November 2006)

Nick Radge said:
			
		

> "Do the Smart Money take lunch time off?"
> 
> Only if they were forced to. Its the job of the Smart Money to accumulate (or distribute) as much of the stock as they can without disrupting the market. They will only disrupt the market if they believe they cannot be fulfilled at their current bids/offers. You also assume that the Smart Money are here in Australia. Maybe they're elsewhere and its the middle of the night? What would force a lapse during our lunch break would be if the volume on the bids/offers dried up. This would make the Smart Money stand back until volume picked up again, so its they that are doing the waiting. They may also rely on pro market makers whom would more than likely be the ones taking a luch break. I think the "lunch break" theory is a bit '80's these days...
> 
> So we're bullish are we...hmmm...one wonders why the close today was so far off the high on ultra high volume. One wonders why Wednesday was a low close on high volume, yet Thursday, being an up day, was on lower volume. It suggests the Smart Money are the sellers, not the buyers.




Thanks again for the insight Nick, your views are always interesting to listen to. 

Cheers,


----------



## stoxclimber (25 November 2006)

What sort of ratios to in ground value of uranium do these explorers usually trade at?


----------



## crazyjimsmith (25 November 2006)

Hi Guys

It got a mention in the Telegraph Mirror.


----------



## sagem (26 November 2006)

So what will Monday be like......up again or profit taking....uk investor


----------



## nizar (26 November 2006)

sagem said:
			
		

> So what will Monday be like......up again or profit taking....uk investor




Maybe a gap up then a sell off?


----------



## tech/a (26 November 2006)

Likely Nizar.

Im tipping a sell off straight from the bell.

My second position is likely to be sold on open if this looks the case.
Been a great trade though. There have been many over the last few months that have moved +50% in a few days.


----------



## Sean K (26 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Maybe a gap up then a sell off ?



Very quick sell off perhaps. Friday was day traders who probably got out before the close. Any one left might not be prepared.


----------



## tech/a (27 November 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Likely Nizar.
> 
> Im tipping a sell off straight from the bell.
> 
> ...




Well looks like from pre open that ive got that wrong (and thats not a bad thing).
Will be watching closely fo the inevitable sell off.
Maybe a bit more in the tank for those quick enough.


----------



## Raging Bull (27 November 2006)

Nick,

apologies for my post.. reading back through what you said and giving it more thought it's making more sense... shouldn't be so hasty when having a 'blond' moment..

RB


----------



## Sean K (27 November 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Well looks like from pre open that ive got that wrong (and thats not a bad thing).
> Will be watching closely fo the inevitable sell off.
> Maybe a bit more in the tank for those quick enough.



Maybe. Price match at 9.3 atm....  And the volume!


----------



## tech/a (27 November 2006)

I'm not convinced with this build up.

I'm not going to hold this think Ill be close to the best for the day on open.
If I'm wrong I'll be happy to be so after the last 2 days in this.

It will test the high but thats about it in my veiw many have good profit here and will be happy to take it.


----------



## David01 (27 November 2006)

It seems it is still hangin there, next test is 13. 5 cents, then it may go to 20 cents if it breaks the 13.5 cent mark


----------



## spitrader1 (27 November 2006)

Nick Radge said:
			
		

> "Do the Smart Money take lunch time off?"
> 
> Only if they were forced to. Its the job of the Smart Money to accumulate (or distribute) as much of the stock as they can without disrupting the market. They will only disrupt the market if they believe they cannot be fulfilled at their current bids/offers. You also assume that the Smart Money are here in Australia. Maybe they're elsewhere and its the middle of the night? What would force a lapse during our lunch break would be if the volume on the bids/offers dried up. This would make the Smart Money stand back until volume picked up again, so its they that are doing the waiting. They may also rely on pro market makers whom would more than likely be the ones taking a luch break. I think the "lunch break" theory is a bit '80's these days...
> 
> So we're bullish are we...hmmm...one wonders why the close today was so far off the high on ultra high volume. One wonders why Wednesday was a low close on high volume, yet Thursday, being an up day, was on lower volume. It suggests the Smart Money are the sellers, not the buyers.




I have to disagree on this one nick. All smart money is usually out to lunch between the hours of 1230-230, three to four times a week, and they usually go with the brokers and the market makers. The ones that are left to the market is usually one or two brokers on a trading desk and an operator to make sure nothing is out of line. If something does, then a simple phone call is all that is needed. 

There is no doubt though, in most stocks, paticularly in the AO, that volume dries up over lunch.


----------



## David01 (27 November 2006)

A lot of talk about why the stock surges in the morning and goes down at lunch time and afternoon trade. That can be answered by looking at the announcements. they have a partnership with an American specialised uranium company. It seems the American traders are buy up the stock in huge amounts in the mornig and then going to sleep. So most of the buyes must be in America. The yanks must know more than us!! Take over??? Who knows.


----------



## Snakey (27 November 2006)

David01 said:
			
		

> A lot of talk about why the stock surges in the morning and goes down at lunch time and afternoon trade. That can be answered by looking at the announcements. they have a partnership with an American specialised uranium company. It seems the American traders are buy up the stock in huge amounts in the mornig and then going to sleep. So most of the buyes must be in America. The yanks must know more than us!! Take over??? Who knows.




thats crap i think 
nearly all rising stocks fall slightly around 1 pm 
smart money...What ever!!
never mistake big money for smart money
this stock is cooked ...take it out the oven before it gets burnt


----------



## IGO4IT (27 November 2006)

Broke Friday's high today & made a new high.

Sell off in afternoon is probably those T+1 commsec/no frills brokers type of customers who can't afford to hold but still making money.

a re-test to 11c is immenint imo, lots gone out today & more came in today as well.

Chart has a very nice MACD spike & looking healthy with the pull back today.

Volume today gives a contradictory hints to where its going, up to 3:00pm, one of the sellers was 10c with almost 14m bought/sold, while 9.7c had similar volume.

Seems to me that more are expecting more & a new crowd joined the table today, would easily call a retest to 11c anytime this week & most likely tomorrow (being Tuesday after a new high/high volume Monday).

Looking good & I've been accumulating, current market cap is rationally little compared to peers, only mid to end of $30m which imo has the potential on another ann or just trading pressue to double & still will be logical.

Any other opinions anyone?

Cheers,


----------



## nizar (27 November 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Broke Friday's high today & made a new high.
> 
> Sell off in afternoon is probably those T+1 commsec/no frills brokers type of customers who can't afford to hold but still making money.
> 
> ...




Good to hear from you, IGO.
Hows things? Come back from a long holiday enjoying those profits ey?   

If this clears 11c on volume, ill probably jump in. Will be keeping an eye out.


----------



## IGO4IT (27 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Good to hear from you, IGO.
> Hows things? Come back from a long holiday enjoying those profits ey?
> 
> If this clears 11c on volume, ill probably jump in. Will be keeping an eye out.





Hi Nizar,

Big holidays... yes.....enjoying profits!!! which profits???!!!   

Hint: Total shares on issue I think 350m....be very careful on defining the word "volume". I can almost bet that 10m volume in either way in 2-3 weeks from now could move it higher & lower 10%+.

Good to hear from you as well!.

cheers,


----------



## johnmwu3 (27 November 2006)

Hi, IGO,
Nice  you back, Missing you all this days !
I still hold EXT, and also got lots of WMT, hope to have a good ride.
Cheers,
John


----------



## nizar (27 November 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Hi Nizar,
> 
> Big holidays... yes.....enjoying profits!!! which profits???!!!
> 
> ...




IGO,

I mean volume relative to the average daily volume of this stock.

But of course - price is king.


----------



## Istari (28 November 2006)

A Question for WMT investors - How come URA (AIM), the company in a JV with WMT has risen relatively little over the past number of days in comparison to WMT. The volumes have also been very small - is this a good buying oppportunity or is there something suspect about URA - it doesn't make sense to me, would appreciate any insight!


----------



## MalteseBull (28 November 2006)

going down?

should i sell or buy more ? looks like its going to rebound soon


----------



## nizar (28 November 2006)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> going down?
> 
> should i sell or buy more ? looks like its going to rebound soon




Gonna rebound soon?
Why dont u wait for the rebound then before second entry?


----------



## MalteseBull (28 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Gonna rebound soon?
> Why dont u wait for the rebound then before second entry?



thats exactly what i did


----------



## toc_bat (28 November 2006)

is etrade playing up? the below is the first 3 lines of the bid column, and then the first three of the sell column, how come they arent being mathced up by the system, is wmt in a trading halt? news doesnt indicate that so far.

1 500000 0.100 
1 50000 0.094 
1 100000 0.093 


1 100000 0.090 
2 157520 0.091 
2 240000 0.092 

hey had another look, ok its all fixed now, it was in PRE NR, what is that?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 November 2006)

How the hell did they manage a placement at 9c?

Is that investment group nuts or what?

They could have bought that investment on market for much less!!!!!


----------



## MalteseBull (28 November 2006)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> is etrade playing up? the below is the first 3 lines of the bid column, and then the first three of the sell column, how come they arent being mathced up by the system, is wmt in a trading halt? news doesnt indicate that so far.
> 
> 1 500000 0.100
> 1 50000 0.094
> ...




Placement announcement - looks very good at the moment.


----------



## johnmwu3 (28 November 2006)

Can't believe, 9c placement. How do you think the share price will go?
And compared with EXT, 6.5c placement, can't believe.


----------



## IGO4IT (28 November 2006)

John, 

9c is very good price, I don't know how they managed to do that but whoever done it is a genious 

I see teens as a price to be more logical at this stage 

cheers,


----------



## IGO4IT (28 November 2006)

Highest close ever reached today at 9.5c after placement was announced, could simply say that market is in favour of placement.

If I'm not mistaken, there was pressure to delibrately put pressure on share price down WHILE market was trying to push higher.

One of the explanations could be that the placement takers were asking for more & actually decided to take more on market as they couldn't get more on placement.

Looking healthy again after yesterday's retrace & I'm still waiting to see the re-test to 11c happen sometime this week.

cheers,


----------



## spitrader1 (6 December 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Highest close ever reached today at 9.5c after placement was announced, could simply say that market is in favour of placement.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, there was pressure to delibrately put pressure on share price down WHILE market was trying to push higher.
> 
> ...




looks like there has been quite a big error in this name this morning on the opening. I must say (and at the risk of copping flack) the more prevalant automated processing becomes, the more errors there are. I say if you are trading on the market with straight thru and you make an error, tough luck, you were given the responsibility and the priveledge to do it. The ASX are not tough enough on this IMO.


----------



## two40 (6 December 2006)

damn this stock to hell. it owes me 2k    i'm such a nub hehe


----------



## Wilson! (6 December 2006)

two40, I nearly made a quick mistake today too

Bought 90,000 when it resumed this morning at 10c, saw it stopped going up quick, and bailed at 10.5c

$410 profit for about 3 mins work.
Stressful stuff though, and I nearly closed commsec and walked away, hoping it would keep going up til I returned


----------



## tech/a (12 December 2006)

Nice pennent build up.
Had a few today.Will load up if all goes to the pattern.


----------



## tech/a (12 December 2006)

Took this position on close as a low risk aggressive play.


----------



## zed327 (14 December 2006)

8.4c not to flash today. Hopefully some more positive news around the corner. Are you still in tech.


----------



## tech/a (14 December 2006)

Ive sold out most of my position I still have a small parcel based upon the pattern possibility. I actually bought more at .091.
For interest sake Had total of 500,000 sold 200,000 at .089,then 100,000 at .086 and then 100,000 at .084. so only have 100k in.
So the ducks human and cops a loss every now and then.


----------



## zed327 (14 December 2006)

Sitting 1.1m at 9.3 and sweating profusely at the moment. No seriously,i think it will be back because it has good grades of uranium and could be the next AGS. Been wrong before though.


----------



## nizar (14 December 2006)

zed327 said:
			
		

> Sitting 1.1m at 9.3 and sweating profusely at the moment. No seriously,i think it will be back because it has good grades of uranium and could be the next AGS. Been wrong before though.





Wow thats a few dollars there.


----------



## zed327 (14 December 2006)

A few less at the moment.


----------



## zed327 (15 December 2006)

Just dumped at 8c oowch !!!!!!!  Breaking it's little pennet downwards was enough for me. Didn't want to follow it down, better to lose a bit than a lot.


----------



## mmmmining (15 December 2006)

zed327 said:
			
		

> Just dumped at 8c oowch !!!!!!!  Breaking it's little pennet downwards was enough for me. Didn't want to follow it down, better to lose a bit than a lot.




Ouch! sorry, mate. With respect, I would spend $100,000+ over 3-5 different uranium stocks. Too risky in uranium business.


----------



## Caliente (15 December 2006)

zed327 said:
			
		

> Sitting 1.1m at 9.3 and sweating profusely at the moment.




holy tabbouleh batman! I wish I had that much money to sweat profusely over ^_^


----------



## zed327 (15 December 2006)

With all respect i was only playing with some profits. A little less profit now. If you can't afford to lose it don't punt with it.


----------



## Nick Radge (15 December 2006)

This chart clearly shows that sellers have been distributing this stock since Nov 24. A stock being distributed cannot go higher until the sellers are fulfilled or they back off. When a stock has rallied 500%, chances are they'll be eager to offload the lot.


----------



## mick2006 (31 December 2006)

wmt is certainly an interesting one, some excellent grades from the field sampling the only concern I have is that due to the wet season very little field work is able to be completed before april/may next year so it might suffer from a lack of news flow in the first half of the year, but certainly worth a look later in the year


----------



## Georgeb (31 December 2006)

This management team is experienced and I bet they will keep the market informed frequently. Also expect a few other acquisitions as well.


----------



## Brissydave (1 January 2007)

WMT also have activities in the US

This following piece is lifted from their website:



> OVERVIEW
> 
> Western Metals Limited has entered into a joint venture agreement with USA group
> Lynx1 LLC to pursue uranium prospects.
> ...




I have read somewhere that WMT is working in Utah, the US state where I believe there are existing "U" mines, and with the existing uranium shortage in the US ... you just know that the govt will not make things difficult for uranium explorers or miners.

ALSO ... their last announcement, from memory mentioned lab results still to come on some African samples.

Overall it has some upside before the wet season finishes ... but your point is still valid mick2006 ...

Cheers ... Dave


----------



## sirloin (4 January 2007)

zed327 said:
			
		

> With all respect i was only playing with some profits. A little less profit now. If you can't afford to lose it don't punt with it.




Having read the last couple of weeks posts on this thread, most are of the nature of the above quote. ie. short term trading 
I am an investor in Uranium Resources, your in farm partner on the Aim market
With URA on aim the spread can be quite nasty at times 20-30%
Short term trading very dangerous for us, so research and sticking to your guns the only option.
As for research threads in OZ where do i look ?
In the UK we have good research and chat on advfn.com

With URA's mkt cap less than £10m is very much a sound buy when viewing WMT's by comparison. DYOR


----------



## zed327 (5 January 2007)

Sirloin - I've stuck to my gunns in other stocks and have come out all right but i have also stubbornly stuck with lemons like ncp and tls only to sell out 2 years later totally frustrated. These days if a stock looks like it is breaking through support lines i flee to fight another day hopefully buy in a lot cheaper on positive chart. I still hope to revisit wmt but it's price will need to be below 7c. My idea of the stock market is to make money and not fall in love with any particular stock ( although if i'd bought pdn at one cent i would be madly in love with it ). WMT and URA have a lot to offer investors both long and short term, make money and have some fun - cheers


----------



## toc_bat (5 January 2007)

according to etrade URA's market cap is $48million, AUD, or about 20million pounds sterling,

wmt is 36million AUD or about 15million sterling


----------



## sirloin (5 January 2007)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> according to etrade URA's market cap is $48million, AUD, or about 20million pounds sterling,
> 
> wmt is 36million AUD or about 15million sterling




I think you have got URA on the Aim and URA ASX mixed up, two different companys.
URA on Aim currently £9.5m up £2m in the last few days.

Question.  Does anybody know where the U samples are being tested for the Tanzanian project?


----------



## Atomic5 (9 January 2007)

Do you mean "where" as in lab or as in which part of Tanzania?


----------



## sirloin (9 January 2007)

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> Do you mean "where" as in lab or as in which part of Tanzania?




I mean. First which country,and second by whom. I've been unable to find out either.


----------



## mickqld (9 January 2007)

I have gone thru the bad times since 2001 with WMT and hopefully the future will see some good times. I have certainly bulked up my holdings over the last few months now holding some 265000 shares. For all those who have made a dollar or 2 recently or even if you havent I implore you all to take a read of a website called " Children Of Songea Trust". For those who dont know Songea is the region of Tanzania where WMT is in exploration.
www.childrenofsongea.org.uk you may feel compelled to help a little bit to some very needy children and help stop the deplorable situation that HIV is causing there.


----------



## PureCoco (18 January 2007)

WMT lastest JV:

"Western Metals’ Interest
Western Metals has entered into an agreement with Peruvian company SMRL Rustica Claudia 5 that guarantees an exclusive right to a 51% stake in the project pending due diligence and government approval. Western Metals equity increases to 70% after a USD$340k payment.
Western Metals will then consolidate its stake to 100% after funding exploration and a total of USD$2.5M has been paid to the JV partner within a four year period. SMRL Rustica Claudia 5 has the right to a 2% NSR of any mineral production from the Lukkacha project.
Target
The target at Lukkacha is a large tonnage Cu-Mo-Au porphyry deposit similar to other deposits in the region. Companies mining and exploring in Peru include BHP Billiton, with Rio Tinto, Anglo American, Barrick and Newmont holding exploration tenements adjacent to the Lukkacha project."  
With $34M of Market Capitalisation and $5 M in the Bank  Looks like they are expanding with in their means.


----------



## mickqld (18 January 2007)

Certainly some more good news from this hopefully rebirthed "Phoenix". Great to see them diversifying as well instead of  trying to concentrate solely on uranium.  It seems that the ex WMC team that they have in place is really starting to get things moving. Exciting times ahead for this company I hope those of us on board are in for one hell of a ride.


----------



## ezyTrader (18 January 2007)

Market's not showing much interest in this latest announcement yet...


----------



## Jus (20 January 2007)

Friday close was 0.078, is it a good timing to buy now? Are they awaiting for futher samples results?


----------



## Jus (22 January 2007)

going 0.092 now...arrhhhhh


----------



## GreatPig (22 January 2007)

Jus,

I guess that means the answer was yes... 

(this is one I sold out of a couple of weeks ago, so missing today's jump as well)

GP


----------



## Jus (22 January 2007)

GP,

Yes for WMT holders, im happy for everyone. Unfortunately, i missed out by seconds. They released the ann. kinda early and i wasn't expecting anything today.


----------



## ezyTrader (22 January 2007)

On a weekly chart (sorry, I don't have one to post), it looks like a break upward of a flag. Volume is much more convincing now!  :


----------



## PureCoco (22 January 2007)

They released 2 informative reports from last years drill samples:
"Best sample results
2,794 ppm U3O8    2,641 ppm U3O8    1,497 ppm U3O8    1,473 ppm U3O8"
and another pending grant for land 6,000+km sq in Tanzania.  Some great things happening for this company!


----------



## SevenFX (22 January 2007)

Hungry Buyers take out daily HIGH, setting new highs UP 25%


----------



## Snakey (22 January 2007)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Hungry Buyers take out daily HIGH, setting new highs UP 25%




yeah looks good 
im not good with u fundamentals ....does any one have a dollar figure on the value of this ann???? 
last traded market cap 41 million /.095
this one had trouble breaking 10 c before i wonder if it can do it this time


----------



## Snakey (22 January 2007)

out at .098
not confident on break of 10c on the back of 25%
maybe in the next few days


----------



## JoshyJ (22 January 2007)

I believe it will obliterate 10.5 tommorrow.

Dont quote me on that though.


----------



## noobs (22 January 2007)

I agree but I think it will be determined by the market in general. If we have a down day (Which is what i'm expecting) I don't think it will. Another good day on the market and anything is possible for this one. Would have liked to see it hit 100mil volume though. Remeber the spike of a few months ago was on close to 250mil.


----------



## Snakey (22 January 2007)

JoshyJ said:
			
		

> I believe it will obliterate 10.5 tommorrow.
> 
> Dont quote me on that though.




from the close i would say you might be right!!!!!


----------



## mickqld (22 January 2007)

noobs said:
			
		

> I agree but I think it will be determined by the market in general. If we have a down day (Which is what i'm expecting) I don't think it will. Another good day on the market and anything is possible for this one. Would have liked to see it hit 100mil volume though. Remeber the spike of a few months ago was on close to 250mil.




Gee Noobs a bit fussy there. I think 97million volume is pretty good. Probably right on a pullback from here but wouldnt be surprised to see it hit 11 cents before it does go back. One very happy holder here at moment


----------



## noobs (22 January 2007)

Agreed I am being fussy I just have such fond memories of .056c to 10c in a day not too long ago. I hope it skyrockets tomorrow for all holders including myself!! I think I misquoted that volume also as I have checked again and 93mil got us moving on that day therefore I am extremely happy with the close!!!!


----------



## noobs (22 January 2007)

But as Snakey says slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## mickqld (22 January 2007)

Agree with the slow and steady. Would just love to see this co. grow its assets over the next year or 2. Another Palladin here would be very nice. Certainly would end my working days.     :jump:


----------



## Snakey (23 January 2007)

Well.. no break of 10c today but looking very good for break in the short term(maybe next few days) this thing must break 10c sooner or later imo ...just a matter of time...


----------



## zt3000 (23 January 2007)

Too much selling pressure. Probably due to slow market today.


----------



## Atomic5 (23 January 2007)

No idea why WMT looks like a bargain at .10c and not at .078c


----------



## zt3000 (23 January 2007)

Looks as if the buyers are coming back. Maybe they consider this a bargain afterall


----------



## Snakey (23 January 2007)

yes i have re-entred this one based on the proven resources ann. and price movements
i hope to see break of 10c in the next few days


----------



## SevenFX (23 January 2007)

From a chart pov, doesn't look great since failing full extension from retracement.

Today being inside day, sets no direction, hence day of indecission

SevenFX


----------



## zt3000 (23 January 2007)

Looks like today was a day of profit taking and consolidation. See what happens tomorrow


----------



## mickqld (23 January 2007)

This company now holds tennements over 13500 square km of uranium bearing land in Tanzania. That is a massive amount of land. I believe they are sitting on huge deposits here possibly some of the biggest in the world. The next 12 months is certainly going to reveal just how much this company could be worth. They have a very experienced team guiding this company and I think they have a very big future ahead.


----------



## PureCoco (23 January 2007)

I like the diversification across continents with tin, uranium and copper (I am sure they will find other little things on the way). covering the north and southern hemispheres for climate, politic and environmental issues.  They do their homework and work within their budget.


----------



## zt3000 (24 January 2007)

Hype has died for this stock. Nothing will probably happen untill a further announcement is made.


----------



## Snakey (24 January 2007)

zt3000 said:
			
		

> Hype has died for this stock. Nothing will probably happen untill a further announcement is made.



i disagree watch for completion of three day retrace ...thursday / monday will be interesting


----------



## zt3000 (24 January 2007)

Lets put todays performance down to profit taking


----------



## Snakey (25 January 2007)

right on time this thing is now going to break 10c imo
break will be on monday says my crystal ball


----------



## Atomic5 (25 January 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> right on time this thing is now going to break 10c imo
> break will be on monday says my crystal ball




Generally slows to a crawl. Last 2 months were very slow.


----------



## mickqld (26 January 2007)

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> Generally slows to a crawl. Last 2 months were very slow.




How do you class this stock as slow over the last 2 months when it has doubled in price and traded well over 1 billion shares?


----------



## zt3000 (29 January 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> right on time this thing is now going to break 10c imo
> break will be on monday says my crystal ball




Not sure 10c will be broken today snakey


----------



## Joe Blow (29 January 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> Well.. no break of 10c today but looking very good for break in the short term(maybe next few days) this thing must break 10c sooner or later imo ...just a matter of time...





			
				Snakey said:
			
		

> yes i have re-entred this one based on the proven resources ann. and price movements
> i hope to see break of 10c in the next few days





			
				Snakey said:
			
		

> right on time this thing is now going to break 10c imo
> break will be on monday says my crystal ball




Snakey, please do not post price targets based soley on a hunch, wishful thinking, tea leaves or your crystal ball. Price targets must be accompanied by some sort of reasoning or analysis. WMT is currently trading at 8.5c and doesn't look like its going to break 10c anytime soon.

So please, if you are going to post price targets, give us some solid reasons for them.


----------



## constable (29 January 2007)

Now I could have sworn this was in for a tanking but has had a rally of sorts and is back at 8.9c ... only 11 more ticks to go, now which monday was that snakey?


----------



## SevenFX (29 January 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> ... only 11 more ticks to go, now which monday was that snakey?




He did say it will be a up day today going by his 3-4 day rule, and guess he's right, as it looks like a close above Thursday, JUST.  

Though he's not around today, so I'm gonna be Snakey for today.


----------



## Snakey (29 January 2007)

crystal ball did not allow for friday oz day as ball from china
ball is running one day out... stupid ball


----------



## constable (29 January 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> crystal ball did not allow for friday oz day as ball from china
> ball is running one day out... stupid ball



lol sounds like your like you've got your balls covered!!
Anyway strong finish @ 9c


----------



## SevenFX (29 January 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> lol sounds like your like you've got your balls covered!!




He has to, otherwise one could get kicked there...


----------



## mickqld (1 February 2007)

About 10 million shares crossed in the last 20 minutes pushing it up by about 7%. Anyone aware of any impending ann???


----------



## Snakey (1 February 2007)

mickqld said:
			
		

> About 10 million shares crossed in the last 20 minutes pushing it up by about 7%. Anyone aware of any impending ann???



please read previous ann.


----------



## mickqld (1 February 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> please read previous ann.




Are you still confident of pushing past the 10 cent barrier shortly on this one Snakey? :bananasmi


----------



## Snakey (2 February 2007)

mickqld said:
			
		

> Are you still confident of pushing past the 10 cent barrier shortly on this one Snakey? :bananasmi



yeah looking alot stronger now
surprises me to see all the sellers come out of the woodwork as soon as this picks up


----------



## constable (2 February 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> yeah looking alot stronger now
> surprises me to see all the sellers come out of the woodwork as soon as this picks up



Not disimilar to auz when it was trying to retrace back to 10c.


----------



## Snakey (2 February 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Not disimilar to auz when it was trying to retrace back to 10c.



this is strugling with all the on screen sellers who appear to be stopping their own shares from going up in value  out now in frustration


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 February 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> this is strugling with all the on screen sellers who appear to be stopping their own shares from going up in value  out now in frustration




The market plays everyone..and some get played more than others. I'm surprised with a tag like yours that you don't get played more often. :karaoke:


----------



## Snakey (2 February 2007)

Wysiwyg said:
			
		

> The market plays everyone..and some get played more than others. I'm surprised with a tag like yours that you don't get played more often. :karaoke:




Where are you from????...Nimbin?


----------



## Atomic5 (2 February 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> this is strugling with all the on screen sellers who appear to be stopping their own shares from going up in value  out now in frustration




 14million P.O.W. shares on sale between 0.093-0.115  :  You've not been around WMT long have you?

edit: make that almost 20million on sale between 0.093-0.115


----------



## jemma (4 February 2007)

Guys/girls

I bought in Friday at 9.1, Support clearly at 9 and it is making higher lows in strong short term and long term uptrend.

I understand people's concerns with the wet season and drilling not continuing until May, BUT you have underestimated the connection with Lynx in the USA. Clearly as they state they are seeking acquisitions in the USA and if they do the projects will be advanced stages.

This will be announced shortly. I expect 3 days of sideways movement before another attack on 10 cents. Support at 8.5 also provides a buffer.

What doesn't make sense in this stock is it has massive volume days but still cannot go up. Which means someone has been soaking all the excesss shares over the last 8 weeks. Last two days has seen accumulation days.

When it does break 10 should skip along fairly quickly.

Just a matter of time before it does IMO.


----------



## jemma (4 February 2007)

Further, given the fact the placement was done at 9 cents when it traded at 10 cents for only one day says big announcements are coming, no-one in their right mind would do a placement so high after it traded 4.5 cents the weeks before without being super confident of what lies ahead.


----------



## mickqld (4 February 2007)

jemma said:
			
		

> Guys/girls
> 
> I bought in Friday at 9.1, Support clearly at 9 and it is making higher lows in strong short term and long term uptrend.
> 
> ...





I agree with your thoughts on this one Jemma. It seems pretty clear to me that someone is trying to shake out and soak up as many  shares as they can get their hands on with this stock. Suddenly there are huge parcel sells (some 500k at a time) and then as it drops a few points its all bought back up as the minows and day traders get scared out and stopped out of it. This is accounting for the huge volumes but little price movement. Whoever it is must know something big is in the wind here.


----------



## Atomic5 (5 February 2007)

Any data on Lynx1? Last I looked they were a rock quarrying company in Colorado with no Uranium experience what-so-ever.

Heres an article on Montrose. WMT hasn't disclosed how they intend to fast-track this process: 

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/energy/article/0,2777,DRMN_23914_5193162,00.html

[excerpts]

By Gargi Chakrabarty, 
*Rocky Mountain News * 
December 6, 2006 

Colorado's vast stores of uranium are once again causing an unprecedented rush of investors, hedge funds and prospectors toting Geiger counters and stake poles. After three decades on hiatus, thousands of prospectors are back on the Western Slope, staking claims and seeking permits, bent on tapping the region's rich uranium reserves. 

"This is like a gold rush," said Vince Matthews, director of the Colorado Geological Survey. Uranium claims on Colorado's federal lands, mostly in Montrose and Mesa counties, have jumped threefold during the past couple of years to 3,800 so far this year, up from 1,200 in 2004, the Bureau of Land Management said. That compares with a mere handful of claims staked in the previous 30 years. 

Some doubt the voracity of the latest rush. They don't think all the claims will progress to actual mining for the metal. Case in point: There's no operating mill in the state to process the uranium. Cotter Corp. shuttered Colorado's only uranium mill in CaÃ±on City in September 2005. The company is looking at the economics of restarting the mill, a move that could cost millions of dollars. 

There is talk of Energy Fuels Inc. building a mill in Montrose. 
"There is no doubt an increase in staking claims and opening previously closed mines, but there is no place to take the ore other than stockpile, so I couldn't compare it to the gold rush of the 19th century," said Melodie Lloyd of BLM's Grand Junction office. 

Also, it takes months, if not years, to advance from staking claims to actual mining. Prospectors have to submit a development plan to the BLM, detailing the method of mining and the impact to the surface and environment, before getting a mining permit. 

"The telltale indicator (of mining) is when we start getting plans of development, and we haven't seen a lot of those lately," said Jim Edwards at the BLM's Denver office. 

Dan Hancock of the Southwest Research and Information Center in New Mexico said he has been watching the surge in claims "with interest." His group backs Navajo landowners who have banned uranium mining on their land in Arizona, New Mexico and Utah. 

"The uranium bubble is a worldwide bubble, and we need to turn it into a bust on various levels," Hancock said. "We are very concerned about the kind of health and environmental damage that happens if uranium gets restarted."


----------



## Atomic5 (5 February 2007)

jemma said:
			
		

> Further, given the fact the placement was done at 9 cents when it traded at 10 cents for only one day says big announcements are coming, no-one in their right mind would do a placement so high after it traded 4.5 cents the weeks before without being super confident of what lies ahead.




Placements were in November 2006 and their details go back a few months before that.

There was a change in Corporate Secretaries a few days back, news released after the Quarterly Reports, that received a good response. 

The Quarterly reports however received little immediate reaction because it appears to be the same news as contained in the Tanzanian update received some weeks back.  :horse: 

DYOR


----------



## Atomic5 (5 February 2007)

jemma said:
			
		

> When it does break 10 should skip along fairly quickly.
> 
> Just a matter of time before it does IMO.




1. Based on what? You are ramping.
2. "Matter of time" is rather redundant logic.


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 February 2007)

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> 1. Based on what? You are ramping.
> 2. "Matter of time" is rather redundant logic.




You don't like WMT do you? :bonk:


----------



## jemma (5 February 2007)

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> 1. Based on what? You are ramping.
> 2. "Matter of time" is rather redundant logic.




What do you mean based on what?? Atomic I gave my reasoning go back and read again what I said before calling me a ramper.


----------



## jemma (5 February 2007)

mickqld said:
			
		

> I agree with your thoughts on this one Jemma. It seems pretty clear to me that someone is trying to shake out and soak up as many  shares as they can get their hands on with this stock. Suddenly there are huge parcel sells (some 500k at a time) and then as it drops a few points its all bought back up as the minows and day traders get scared out and stopped out of it. This is accounting for the huge volumes but little price movement. Whoever it is must know something big is in the wind here.




Mickgold, this has been happening for 2 weeks now and Friday's dump at 4:10 with 500K shares as you mentioned was just too obvious to the pros like us not to miss. My guess is they cannot hold it down for long as it just wants to go higher, when all the minows and traders are gone then she will move. Just laws of demand and supply at play here.


----------



## PureCoco (5 February 2007)

Just broke through 11.5 cents!!!


----------



## noobs (5 February 2007)

10m just went through and chomped 10.5-11.5


----------



## PureCoco (5 February 2007)

12 cents!  up 31.87% today.  do you think it will get a "please explain?"


----------



## Snakey (5 February 2007)

PureCoco said:
			
		

> 12 cents!  up 31.87% today.  do you think it will get a "please explain?"



please read previous ann


----------



## PureCoco (5 February 2007)

Hi Snakey yes, they have had some interesting announcements and broadened their scope of business nicely over the past few weeks.  It is good to see the market's appreciation of them


----------



## Snakey (5 February 2007)

looks like my crystal ball is good for something after all.
must get the time and date fixed though.


----------



## PureCoco (5 February 2007)

Have you ever seen this kind of volume?  Close to 70 Million traded today!


----------



## JoshyJ (5 February 2007)

PureCoco said:
			
		

> Have you ever seen this kind of volume?  Close to 70 Million traded today!




It saw better volume on 24th November 2006...


----------



## PureCoco (5 February 2007)

Yes see your point 3 trading days of 80 million or above since late Nov 06.


----------



## nizar (5 February 2007)

jemma said:
			
		

> Guys/girls
> 
> I bought in Friday at 9.1, Support clearly at 9 and it is making higher lows in strong short term and long term uptrend.
> 
> ...




Great call champ.
10c resistance is now gone this one will fly remember what happened to BLR when it smashed through 10c? 

Havent taken a possie but will probably do before the close.

Its looking very strong, making higher highs throughout the day.


----------



## zt3000 (5 February 2007)

Can anyone explain to me why there are open orders still left in the market depth where the buyers and sellers havn't been matched?


----------



## stockmaster (5 February 2007)

zt3000 said:
			
		

> Can anyone explain to me why there are open orders still left in the market depth where the buyers and sellers havn't been matched?




Read the announcement, "Resumes 06/02/2007 with group 5".


----------



## noobs (6 February 2007)

Would anyone like to comment on what they think WMT will do today? A fairly poor response to their speeding ticket do we think it will do what BLR did yesterday with a mass exodus.


----------



## MalteseBull (6 February 2007)

noobs said:
			
		

> Would anyone like to comment on what they think WMT will do today? A fairly poor response to their speeding ticket do we think it will do what BLR did yesterday with a mass exodus.




there was no mass exodus on BLR

its already up 10% today

WMT will follow suit and continue to rise imo

DYOR


----------



## Snakey (6 February 2007)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> there was no mass exodus on BLR
> 
> its already up 10% today
> 
> ...



strong support but a few people unloading though


----------



## nizar (6 February 2007)

noobs said:
			
		

> Would anyone like to comment on what they think WMT will do today? A fairly poor response to their speeding ticket do we think it will do what BLR did yesterday with a mass exodus.




I expected much greater things at the open for WMT. I was confident of 15c today after yesterdays what i would call a perfect performance.


----------



## MalteseBull (6 February 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> strong support but a few people unloading though




unloading are profit takers,

classic pullback before spike scenario


----------



## MalteseBull (6 February 2007)

getting hammered

glad i dont hold


----------



## nizar (6 February 2007)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> getting hammered
> 
> glad i dont hold




Needs to close above 10c today, and create a new support there.
Glad i dont hold either, if i did buy yesterday, i wouldve got stopped out as soon as it reversed to 12c.


----------



## stoxclimber (6 February 2007)

Hammered isnt exactly the word I'd use...after it's gone up 40% on no news..I'd sure be glad to hold for the last 2 days, down 10% or not.


----------



## Snakey (6 February 2007)

A lot of people could see this break of 10 coming. they now want quick profits
maybe a little too quick 
its taken along time to break this barrier 
im sure the market wont let this fall back through 10c
if it does ill eat my contract notes
ive already topped up on this mornings weakness


----------



## MalteseBull (6 February 2007)

Might get in at 10 or 10.5 

need to wait few more hours see whats on the cards


----------



## zt3000 (6 February 2007)

The sellers moved in pretty quickly. Price changes in matter of seconds. See if it can sustain itself and hold above 10c today


----------



## sirloin (6 February 2007)

Has anybody any ideas why the 36% rise on monday ??


----------



## Jus (7 February 2007)

sirloin said:
			
		

> Has anybody any ideas why the 36% rise on monday ??




Could be another U acquisition coming up (in the USA??), could be investors finally realised the potential of this babe??, but most likely i think its just pure rampers' job.


----------



## jemma (7 February 2007)

Jus said:
			
		

> Could be another U acquisition coming up (in the USA??), could be investors finally realised the potential of this babe??, but most likely i think its just pure rampers' job.




Stay out Jus you will lose everything in here.


----------



## Atomic5 (7 February 2007)

jemma said:
			
		

> Stay out Jus you will lose everything in here.



 Quite a turn around of opinion - ! weren't you the ramper?

Care to elaborate on "ticking along" .... ? Or did you just now decide to read the company reports? 

Want to tell us how they are going to meet their 1st quarter timetable projections for the USA uranium purchase when they don't own anything yet? or have a permit yet? Know anything about Lynx1 LLC?


----------



## Sanhedrin (7 February 2007)

Yes Jemma you where quite keen to say the least on this one!!!

As Robert DeNiro gestures as he points to his eyes with both fingers.

WATCHING YOU JEMMA!!!!


----------



## ALFguy (7 February 2007)

May have been a hint of sarcasm from Jemma, in response to Jus's post, quote "but most likely i think its just pure rampers' job" ?


----------



## MalteseBull (7 February 2007)

High volume now on buyer side - heaps going through at 13

looking very good now,

thoughts?


----------



## bigdog (7 February 2007)

SP doing great this morning up 2.5 cents on big volume

WMT  SP $0.13 +0.025  +23.81%  19,733,325 $2,456,827 
07-Feb 10:48:40 AM


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 February 2007)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> High volume now on buyer side - heaps going through at 13
> 
> looking very good now,
> 
> thoughts?





I would like to note that the big money moving the price up is in the future going to be moving it down.So I think that is something to keep in the back of mind.


----------



## Snakey (7 February 2007)

yes great day for holders but i halved my parcel at .13 very happy with profits there
price has settled a bit for now


----------



## Sanhedrin (7 February 2007)

Well done snakey has just hit 14 cents maybe you jumped a bit early.


----------



## Snakey (7 February 2007)

out  all together now thank you west metals (.14) watch now for retrace 
got enough money now for australian crystal ball :band  :bier:  :dance:  :bananasmi


----------



## jemma (7 February 2007)

Snakey,

You may not get your retrace. I think this will do a BLR and head into the 20's. cap raising at 9 to 14 is not enough money for the big boys. Think like that and you will be better off.


----------



## Snakey (7 February 2007)

jemma said:
			
		

> Snakey,
> 
> You may not get your retrace. I think this will do a BLR and head into the 20's. cap raising at 9 to 14 is not enough money for the big boys. Think like that and you will be better off.




yeah maybe jemma... but dont forget that the price was 8.5 last week
i think we need consolidation before the twenties would be possible ...check my signature....also dont mistake big money for smart money
will be watching this closely in the next week or so


----------



## zt3000 (7 February 2007)

Snakey, the question is if the retrace is sufficiently large to compensate for the tax you must pay on the capital gains you have made. It may be better to hold if you believe the SP will continue upwards.


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 February 2007)

Wysiwyg said:
			
		

> I would like to note that the big money moving the price up is in the future going to be moving it down.So I think that is something to keep in the back of mind.




I`m probably not observant enough but some of these buyers for a speculative share are way way in.


----------



## ezyTrader (7 February 2007)

Noticed the same, wysiwyg.

Wonder if they know something...


----------



## Snakey (7 February 2007)

zt3000 said:
			
		

> Snakey, the question is if the retrace is sufficiently large to compensate for the tax you must pay on the capital gains you have made. It may be better to hold if you believe the SP will continue upwards.




maybe but i move from stock to stock very quickly and if this stays at 13 cents for two months ...i probably would have done 10 to 20 simular trades in that time....more than paying for any capital gain tax here. remember you cant go broke from paying to much tax. the only thing that annoy me is that the government risk nothing and when you lose money they dont pay you anything but if you make money they want nearly half ...so the odds are against you before you even start trading.
my rules ban me from re-entry for three days 
sidelines for me now....good luck holders


----------



## zt3000 (7 February 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> maybe but i move from stock to stock very quickly and if this stays at 13 cents for two months ...i probably would have done 10 to 20 simular trades in that time....more than paying for any capital gain tax here. remember you cant go broke from paying to much tax. the only thing that annoy me is that the government risk nothing and when you lose money they dont pay you anything but if you make money they want nearly half ...so the odds are against you before you even start trading.
> my rules ban me from re-entry for three days
> sidelines for me now....good luck holders




I concurr, you have a good point


----------



## zt3000 (7 February 2007)

What i dont understand is where is all this volume and gains coming from without any announcements ?    

I understand they have a strong board, good prospects for the future ... but now ...


----------



## Snakey (7 February 2007)

zt3000 said:
			
		

> What i dont understand is where is all this volume and gains coming from without any announcements ?
> 
> I understand they have a strong board, good prospects for the future ... but now ...




these guys have a massive amount of land in tanzania and they have only jorc compliant a tiny portion in the last ann. break of 10c was inevitable imo
more jorc ann will increase resource/share price but for now i think it needs time to cool off 
i'd be very very surprised if this broke 15c this week


----------



## Atomic5 (7 February 2007)

URA on the LSE:AIM lost ground today and is not pushing any new highs. Remember URA has no USA JV.

Im holding but I have no idea why except this BLR copycat sp phenomenon. There was something like 8m sellers to 40m buyers at one stage.


----------



## jemma (7 February 2007)

Wysiwyg said:
			
		

> I`m probably not observant enough but some of these buyers for a speculative share are way way in.




Sorry wysiwyg can you make your point clearer here, what do you mean buyers for a spec are way in. Are you stating they are buying strongly so there must be someting big on the horizon??


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 February 2007)

jemma said:
			
		

> Sorry wysiwyg can you make your point clearer here, what do you mean buyers for a spec are way in. Are you stating they are buying strongly so there must be someting big on the horizon??




Huh...  I don`t often watch so seeing some over 100k transactions going through on a junior explorer (at 9 to 14 c)was surprising to me.I didn`t think people would throw that sort of money at them.

Something on the horizon?


----------



## jemma (7 February 2007)

Wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Huh...  I don`t often watch so seeing some over 100k transactions going through on a junior explorer (at 9 to 14 c)was surprising to me.I didn`t think people would throw that sort of money at them.
> 
> Something on the horizon?




Wsywig, I have over 2,000,000 shares in this and I don't find that unusual. In dollar terms i originally invested 200K.


----------



## stockmaster (7 February 2007)

jemma said:
			
		

> Wsywig, I have over 2,000,000 shares in this and I don't find that unusual. In dollar terms i originally invested 200K.




200k is a lot of money jemma, how much confidence do u have on this share? Also how much do u normally put for each investment?   

cheers!


----------



## jemma (7 February 2007)

After doing all the usual research, I am also a chartist, I was very confident it would break 10 and knew once it did it would come support. The cap raising at 9 cents was a dead give away on this as it was done a huge price compared to its trading price history.

I don't usually put 200k on every trade but my average is around 75K to 100K per stock. It does not always work as I lose money too. I bought AGS at 2.05 and had to say for a loss(glad I did as it collapsed after that).

However, I am extremely confident it will end up at 18 cents within a week ad possibly 20-25 over 2-3 weeks.


----------



## stockmaster (7 February 2007)

jemma said:
			
		

> After doing all the usual research...



.

Can u expand on ur research a bit, why do u fink it has a chance of getting up to 18c, base on the chart i see a strong resistance at 14-15c. Do you fink it will be broken in the near future.

fanx in advance


----------



## johnmwu3 (7 February 2007)

jemma said:
			
		

> After doing all the usual research, I am also a chartist, I was very confident it would break 10 and knew once it did it would come support. The cap raising at 9 cents was a dead give away on this as it was done a huge price compared to its trading price history.
> 
> I don't usually put 200k on every trade but my average is around 75K to 100K per stock. It does not always work as I lose money too. I bought AGS at 2.05 and had to say for a loss(glad I did as it collapsed after that).
> 
> However, I am extremely confident it will end up at 18 cents within a week ad possibly 20-25 over 2-3 weeks.




Jemma,
What do you think about EXT, what a **** company management team compared to WMT?


----------



## jemma (7 February 2007)

Resistance is at fibonacci levels which is 16.5 cents which is 161.8% from where it started (2.5 cents) and next level is then 25 cents which is 261% on fibs.


----------



## jemma (7 February 2007)

johnmwu3 said:
			
		

> Jemma,
> What do you think about EXT, what a **** company management team compared to WMT?




Yes I gave up on them after giving them so much of my time and yes management is a big disappointment here. I will come back to this after reconstruction of capital but until then it is going nowhere. Good luck.


----------



## johnmwu3 (7 February 2007)

jemma said:
			
		

> Yes I gave up on them after giving them so much of my time and yes management is a big disappointment here. I will come back to this after reconstruction of capital but until then it is going nowhere. Good luck.



EXT was very hot previously, but few  made money on it, it  wasted me lots of time and energy. to say nothing of the MONEY !!!!


----------



## mickqld (7 February 2007)

jemma said:
			
		

> After doing all the usual research, I am also a chartist, I was very confident it would break 10 and knew once it did it would come support. The cap raising at 9 cents was a dead give away on this as it was done a huge price compared to its trading price history.
> 
> I don't usually put 200k on every trade but my average is around 75K to 100K per stock. It does not always work as I lose money too. I bought AGS at 2.05 and had to say for a loss(glad I did as it collapsed after that).
> 
> However, I am extremely confident it will end up at 18 cents within a week ad possibly 20-25 over 2-3 weeks.




Hey Jemma how long have you been in WMT. I have been extremely confidant in this one since mid Nov. In for 300k back then sitting on a tidy profit. Are you in BLR at all in for 65k since early Jan on that one. They seem to be running a very similar path. I think I read where they were re-capitalised by the same mob but not sure if thats true.


----------



## jemma (7 February 2007)

Hi Mick,

Is that 300K in dollars???, finally someone who has some nuts in here it seems.

Got out of BLR way too early and will not make the same mistake again.

Yes the same mob, Ascent Capital who relaunched MKY and DYL did WMT and BLR if you follow them you cannot go wrong, smart players there.

When do you plan to get out of WMT??????


----------



## mickqld (7 February 2007)

jemma said:
			
		

> Hi Mick,
> 
> Is that 300K in dollars???, finally someone who has some nuts in here it seems.
> 
> ...





I dont plan to get out of WMT for some time perhaps 12 months at least.I am not a day trader playing roulette trying to ramp up companys to make a quick buck only to miss out on sustantial profit down the track. I am  super confident that their ex WMC team plus the immense experience of Dr Joe Drake Brockman will see this company become a substantial resource supplier not only with Uranium but also the Peru  Cu ,Mo ,Au  deposits. Just wish I had put another 90k at BLR when I had the chance but hey you cant be too greedy can you?


----------



## camaybay (7 February 2007)

Current chart. I thought the money flow would have been stronger. Does it mean it is only "idling along"  as it has picked up 0.04 and with similar volume?
DYOR


----------



## Snakey (8 February 2007)

mickqld said:
			
		

> I dont plan to get out of WMT for some time perhaps 12 months at least.I am not a day trader playing roulette trying to ramp up companys to make a quick buck only to miss out on sustantial profit down the track. I am  super confident that their ex WMC team plus the immense experience of Dr Joe Drake Brockman will see this company become a substantial resource supplier not only with Uranium but also the Peru  Cu ,Mo ,Au  deposits. Just wish I had put another 90k at BLR when I had the chance but hey you cant be too greedy can you?




Do you think all day traders need to ramp stocks to make money????
Im confused at your stab at day traders mick
Why do investors hate day traders??? Is it because they think they steal all their money??? is it because we know when to exit and when to enter and they're jealous of are skill??? Are these people failed day traders...similar to the exsmoker syndrome where they bag out smokers?????
please mick shed some light 

I sold today at avg .135 close price .125 are you spewin you did not sell????
Long term is as good as short term with this one IMO


----------



## Snakey (8 February 2007)

jemma said:
			
		

> Wsywig, I have over 2,000,000 shares in this and I don't find that unusual. In dollar terms i originally invested 200K.




That a nice parcel jemma... craps all over my 1 mil holding
I see that you saw this coming as well as I...I just have one question for you are you a boy or a girl?  
One thing I know is your smart and holding this one will pay off IMO


----------



## jemma (8 February 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> That a nice parcel jemma... craps all over my 1 mil holding
> I see that you saw this coming as well as I...I just have one question for you are you a boy or a girl?
> One thing I know is your smart and holding this one will pay off IMO




Firstly, Camaybay, what this shows is that the players involved here are taking all the weak stock out of day traders hands each day and eventually it will just take off (around high teens).

Snakey thank for your compliments, the next stock I just went into was PLT. Have a look at it and do your own research. I am also invested in AKK which is an oil and gas stock that could be worth 5-10 dollars if they hit targets. 

As for if I am a boy or a girl, it doesnt matter we are only avatars on here!!!

Good Luck with your trading.


----------



## mickqld (8 February 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> Do you think all day traders need to ramp stocks to make money????
> Im confused at your stab at day traders mick
> Why do investors hate day traders??? Is it because they think they steal all their money??? is it because we know when to exit and when to enter and they're jealous of are skill??? Are these people failed day traders...similar to the exsmoker syndrome where they bag out smokers?????
> please mick shed some light
> ...




Sorry to offend all day traders Snakey. I dont think all day traders need to ramp to try and make a profit its just I have been reading some of the idiotic comments from people over at Hotcopper & I suppose I incorrectly lumped everyone in the same boat. I dont think they take profits from longer term players I suppose us turtle investors just like to see slow and steady climbs.
No I am not spewing at selling at all as I said I am not a day trader as I dont have the time to put into it to jump in and out. I am happy just to let time do its job here.


----------



## Atomic5 (8 February 2007)

Sellers appear to be piling in again. For a while there yesterday I thought they had all read Snakey's previous post about Sellers keeping their own price down and had all decided to hide out for a while. They tend to quickly forget the "next Paladin" excitement over WMT once it doesnt quite perform as expected. 

I am a little worried at how investors will react if there is no news about the USA JV soon, with 5 weeks gone and 7 weeks to go in the 1st quarter. News was popularly expected in early November for USA, if I remember correctly.

Does anyone have a book price, or market cap-to-share price comparison for WMT? There seems to be an alarming lack of investment house/equity firms comment on WMT. 

URA (LSE:AIM)  investors currently complaining about having bought on recycled news, now watching URA's sp slide. 

I agree it's a good long term stock, but tend to agree with Snakey on the volatility, due to having held long term before on this one. I would be very happy if I were wrong about that. 

Good luck all.


----------



## MalteseBull (8 February 2007)

Why is there continual support at 12.5 yet the price isn't moving above 13?

makes no sense to buy now at 12.5 if 13 is the resistance


----------



## Atomic5 (8 February 2007)

:run:


----------



## Jus (8 February 2007)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> Why is there continual support at 12.5 yet the price isn't moving above 13?
> 
> makes no sense to buy now at 12.5 if 13 is the resistance





A game of testing sellers' patience; mostly short term traders.


----------



## MalteseBull (8 February 2007)

Jus said:
			
		

> A game of testing sellers' patience; mostly short term traders.




patience is a virtue


----------



## jemma (8 February 2007)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> Why is there continual support at 12.5 yet the price isn't moving above 13?
> 
> makes no sense to buy now at 12.5 if 13 is the resistance




It called accumulation before moving significantly higher, which is what will happen next week.


----------



## Snakey (8 February 2007)

jemma said:
			
		

> It called accumulation before moving significantly higher, which is what will happen next week.




tip: just dont say you used a crystal ball and you might even get away with it
as soon as i give an opinion i get shot to pieces by big brother   :hide:
:freak3: :bigun2:


----------



## Joe Blow (8 February 2007)

Snakey is right. Jemma, watch the ramping.


----------



## hector (8 February 2007)

jemma said:
			
		

> Good Luck with your trading.




Well I'm in, for better or worse. I liked the look of the chart and would have jumped in at break of 10c if I had been on the ball. Took 12c today as it may be left behind tomorrow! If it retraces to 10c I might top up.

Seem to follow you around Jemma. If this does as well as DYL did for you we'll both be happy.

Cheers


----------



## x2rider (8 February 2007)

Hey Snakey

I myself got on because it had breached the previous high on good volume. The Lows are getting higher and the Macd has turn positive as well. There is always good volume on the up days and poor volume on the bad days. This says to me that people are expecting more for their share and aren't willing to sell into a short down move. 
All are positive signs and this is why I feel that the price will rise. 

As for how much, who really knows, but I did get a speeding ticket today for going 16kms over the limit so maybe 16 is a sign for me to put a sell order in tomorrow 
 Cheers Martin


----------



## Ang (8 February 2007)

All this talk about Rampers. I have just joined I think if we can stick to the charts and the fundementals we can all benefit. I have attached my look on this stock and my plan always allows me sell half my portion at a profit of 20% or above if it still has the potentional to go up and keep the balance for my Target. I have bought 500K worth of this stock in and out from 2.5 cents and the last lot at 11 cents. Sold half at 14.5 cents and keeping the cream for my 16.5 cent profit target as attached. This is using the old Darvas Box theory. If it reaches that target I might only sell half again of my holding for the next run. Stick to that sort of plan rather than holding on to HOPE and you can make good money. However I don;t do that all the time only stock like this that have good support,, on balance volume and fundementals.
Kind re


----------



## Ang (8 February 2007)

How about saying somthing to the new bloke in town


----------



## Joe Blow (8 February 2007)

Ang said:
			
		

> How about saying somthing to the new bloke in town




G'day Ang! Welcome to ASF!   

If your first post is anything to go by you will be very welcome here at ASF!   Hope you enjoy the forums!


----------



## ALFguy (8 February 2007)

Ang said:
			
		

> How about saying somthing to the new bloke in town




Hi Ang, welcome and thanks for the info posted on WMT - nice graph, nice analysis.

Hope you will stay and contribute in the same way you did today


----------



## Fluffy (8 February 2007)

Nice chart Ang!

I also currently hold WMT

I've finally decided to join ASF after just browsing useful threads for 6months lol...pretty useful forum i must say, you can learn alot


----------



## Ang (8 February 2007)

Thanks for welcoming me to the forum and I hope we can teach each other different methods of trading and opinions on pattern recognitions ect.
Look forward to the having input.
Regards
Ang


----------



## Matt_66 (8 February 2007)

after fibbers 16.5c where to next.......???


----------



## Ang (8 February 2007)

Matt_66 said:
			
		

> after fibbers 16.5c where to next.......???



What the??


----------



## hector (8 February 2007)

Ang said:
			
		

> What the??




G'day Ang, referral to jemma's previous post, fibonnacci projection for SP. A feature I'd like to see on Frank's program (ProTrader).

Did you pick up WMT from a Darvas scan with ProTrader?

Cheers,

hector


----------



## Joe Blow (8 February 2007)

Anyone looking for the discussion on ramping that was in this thread tonight can find the posts here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4773&page=3&pp=20


----------



## jemma (9 February 2007)

Matt_66 said:
			
		

> after fibbers 16.5c where to next.......???




I already gave you all the fibs 2 days ago, read things please. Why do I post here??


----------



## Ang (9 February 2007)

hector said:
			
		

> G'day Ang, referral to jemma's previous post, fibonnacci projection for SP. A feature I'd like to see on Frank's program (ProTrader).
> 
> Did you pick up WMT from a Darvas scan with ProTrader?
> 
> ...



Yes it was picked up in a darvas scan on PT
Regards
Ang


----------



## Wysiwyg (9 February 2007)

jemma said:
			
		

> Wsywig, I have over 2,000,000 shares in this and I don't find that unusual. In dollar terms i originally invested 200K.




At $20,000 per cent movement it is a fantastic return and I`m sure there are lots of players to cover that amount.


----------



## Snakey (9 February 2007)

Well I have taken advantage of yesterdays and this mornings weakness and are back at 12.5c happy with my purchase and are looking forward to next week. No or poor retrace is a very good sign for me.
good morning to everyone in nimbin


----------



## noobs (9 February 2007)

Snakey I do believe you just broke your 3 day no re-entry rule??


----------



## Snakey (9 February 2007)

noobs said:
			
		

> Snakey I do believe you just broke your 3 day no re-entry rule??



Yes but rules where made to broken
just dont break to many of them at once
reason: i dont like my chances of purchase at 12.5 on monday  
day traders hold... sold at 13.5 bought back at 12.5 effectively putting 10k in my pocket and maintaining my postition


----------



## Ang (9 February 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> Yes but rules where made to broken
> just dont break to many of them at once
> reason: i dont like my chances of purchase at 12.5 on monday
> day traders hold... sold at 13.5 bought back at 12.5 effectively putting 10k in my pocket and maintaining my postition



Good decision 
regards
angelo


----------



## Fluffy (9 February 2007)

Closed at 13cents. 12.5cents is the new support, yay


----------



## Snakey (9 February 2007)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> Closed at 13cents. 12.5cents is the new support, yay



yes nice positive close 
tues weds thurs will be interesting days next week imo(completion of three to five day retrace (that has been very poor i might add))
good luck holders


----------



## mickqld (9 February 2007)

Can someone explain to me why under WMT options there are 3 lots of 50000 options expiring on 30th Nov 2007 at $5, $7 and $9. Isnt that a little ambitious to think that the share price will be up around those figures in 11 months????? Why would anyone bother to have options at that price.
Obviously they are never going to be exercised unless WMT is sitting on the biggest deposits of U in the history of mining. I understand the basics of how options work but this seems quite pointless to me.


----------



## JoshyJ (10 February 2007)

mickqld said:
			
		

> Can someone explain to me why under WMT options there are 3 lots of 50000 options expiring on 30th Nov 2007 at $5, $7 and $9. Isnt that a little ambitious to think that the share price will be up around those figures in 11 months????? Why would anyone bother to have options at that price.
> Obviously they are never going to be exercised unless WMT is sitting on the biggest deposits of U in the history of mining. I understand the basics of how options work but this seems quite pointless to me.




Well not the biggest deposit of U in the history of mining, but it has potential to be pretty big.


----------



## jemma (10 February 2007)

mickqld said:
			
		

> Can someone explain to me why under WMT options there are 3 lots of 50000 options expiring on 30th Nov 2007 at $5, $7 and $9. Isnt that a little ambitious to think that the share price will be up around those figures in 11 months????? Why would anyone bother to have options at that price.
> Obviously they are never going to be exercised unless WMT is sitting on the biggest deposits of U in the history of mining. I understand the basics of how options work but this seems quite pointless to me.




Mick, I will look into this further and reply.


----------



## nizar (10 February 2007)

mickqld said:
			
		

> Can someone explain to me why under WMT options there are 3 lots of 50000 options expiring on 30th Nov 2007 at $5, $7 and $9. Isnt that a little ambitious to think that the share price will be up around those figures in 11 months????? Why would anyone bother to have options at that price.
> Obviously they are never going to be exercised unless WMT is sitting on the biggest deposits of U in the history of mining. I understand the basics of how options work but this seems quite pointless to me.




Yeh very ambitious.
What is even more interesting is the 2million $2.17 oppies expiring 30/06/2007, thats only 4 months away.


----------



## nizar (10 February 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> Well I have taken advantage of yesterdays and this mornings weakness and are back at 12.5c happy with my purchase and are looking forward to next week. *No or poor retrace is a very good sign for me.*
> good morning to everyone in nimbin




Dont forget It had a fair retrace on tuesday (much to my suprise). Another retrace after that and WMT would be in a downtrend, LOL.

I think tuesdays poor performance was to do with the disappointing open.

Buying on the close (~12.5c) to sell on the open wouldve been a high probability trade in my opinion. But i guess these things happen. A high probability trade doesnt mean zero probability of loss.


----------



## robandcoll (10 February 2007)

mickqld said:
			
		

> Can someone explain to me why under WMT options there are 3 lots of 50000 options expiring on 30th Nov 2007 at $5, $7 and $9. Isnt that a little ambitious to think that the share price will be up around those figures in 11 months????? Why would anyone bother to have options at that price.
> Obviously they are never going to be exercised unless WMT is sitting on the biggest deposits of U in the history of mining. I understand the basics of how options work but this seems quite pointless to me.






			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Yeh very ambitious.
> What is even more interesting is the 2million $2.17 oppies expiring 30/06/2007, thats only 4 months away.




As I am new to the stock game, I am a little confused with the above postings. Can someone help me out. (I am a holder of WMT)

Do these options have to fufilled on the expiry dates. ie 2mill @ $2.17 regardless of the price does the buyer have to fufill?. Or is it pure speculation and ramping?

With a share price of .13 why wouldnt you enter through the ords?

A confused lad I am, any answers would be appreciated.


----------



## nizar (10 February 2007)

robandcoll said:
			
		

> As I am new to the stock game, I am a little confused with the above postings. Can someone help me out. (I am a holder of WMT)
> 
> Do these options have to fufilled on the expiry dates. ie 2mill @ $2.17 regardless of the price does the buyer have to fufill?. Or is it pure speculation and ramping?
> 
> ...




If options are not converted to shares, ie. by paying the excercise price, before the expiry date, then the options are worthless.

Now you would only do this, ie. convert to shares, if the oppies were in the money, ie. the shares are trading above $2.17, for example, or else you would lose money.

Now i dont know how common this is, ie. directors offering themselves options way out of the money, but i do remember this happened with AUM, and nobody cared because 50c and $1 options were out of the money, but then the share price became $10, somebody made good money.

We could be onto something similar here.....


----------



## Georgeb (10 February 2007)

Has anyone understood the potential of WMT? The management team running this company have great credentials and do not be surprised if the next few announcements will increase the share price sharply. I am not ramping but I am in the know and I have invested some big dollars in this.


----------



## robandcoll (10 February 2007)

Okay,
I think I am getting my head around this one. Thanks nizar for the explanation.  My other concern is that there does not seem to be any options for WMT according to the ASX website


----------



## jemma (10 February 2007)

mickqld said:
			
		

> Can someone explain to me why under WMT options there are 3 lots of 50000 options expiring on 30th Nov 2007 at $5, $7 and $9. Isnt that a little ambitious to think that the share price will be up around those figures in 11 months????? Why would anyone bother to have options at that price.
> Obviously they are never going to be exercised unless WMT is sitting on the biggest deposits of U in the history of mining. I understand the basics of how options work but this seems quite pointless to me.




Mick you are correct and there is also 2,072,990 options at $2.16 cents expiring 30/6/07 also the ones you mentioned. BUT there is 27,500,000 options at 1 cent expiring 30/12/07 so they are in the money big time.
I am sure they will be exercised.


----------



## jemma (10 February 2007)

mickqld said:
			
		

> Can someone explain to me why under WMT options there are 3 lots of 50000 options expiring on 30th Nov 2007 at $5, $7 and $9. Isnt that a little ambitious to think that the share price will be up around those figures in 11 months????? Why would anyone bother to have options at that price.
> Obviously they are never going to be exercised unless WMT is sitting on the biggest deposits of U in the history of mining. I understand the basics of how options work but this seems quite pointless to me.




I guess 50,000 options is not much considering the 27 million odd are easily in the money, maybe a smoke screen to give the idea it is too hard to achieve whilst the 1 cent shares slip under the radar. Cannot see them ever being in the money except for a major development. Who knows I guess.


----------



## dubiousinfo (11 February 2007)

mickqld said:
			
		

> Can someone explain to me why under WMT options there are 3 lots of 50000 options expiring on 30th Nov 2007 at $5, $7 and $9. Isnt that a little ambitious to think that the share price will be up around those figures in 11 months????? Why would anyone bother to have options at that price.
> Obviously they are never going to be exercised unless WMT is sitting on the biggest deposits of U in the history of mining. I understand the basics of how options work but this seems quite pointless to me.




In 2003 WMT were operating two mines, but base metal prices were very low and it got into trouble due to its level of debt. The company was suspended and placed in voluntary administration. Prior to being placed in administration the Managing Director was granted 3 lots of options, 5 mil @ 5c, 5 mil @ 7c and 5 mil @ 9c.

Throughout 2003 and part of 2004, the administrator sold off the mines and other assets and the funds were distributed to the creditors. They actually had some good tenements, 50% of Intec's Hellyer, MRE's Murrin Murrin.

Then in 2005 a capital raising was carried out. A total of 250 mil shares and 30 mil 1c opies were issued to raise $1.6 mil. New Directors were appointed and the company was released from administration and readmitted to official quotation on the ASX.

Prior to the capital raising, the company had around 1.5 bil shares on issue, so as part of the capital raising, there was a share consolidation of the the old existing shares on the basis of 100 to 1 to reduce this to 15 mil existing shares. So if someone was holding 100,000 shares from prior to the raising, they now had only 1,000 shares. In addition the old Managing Director's options were consolidated from 5 mil @ 5c, 5 mil @ 7c and 5 mil @ 9c to 50k @ $5.00, 50k @ $7.00 and 50k @ $9.00 respectively.  

The $2.17 opies were old 2.17c opies held by note holders that were also consolidated at the time of the capital raising.


----------



## Snakey (11 February 2007)

dubiousinfo said:
			
		

> In 2003 WMT were operating two mines, but base metal prices were very low and it got into trouble due to its level of debt. The company was suspended and placed in voluntary administration. Prior to being placed in administration the Managing Director was granted 3 lots of options, 5 mil @ 5c, 5 mil @ 7c and 5 mil @ 9c.
> 
> Throughout 2003 and part of 2004, the administrator sold off the mines and other assets and the funds were distributed to the creditors. They actually had some good tenements, 50% of Intec's Hellyer, MRE's Murrin Murrin.
> 
> ...



Very nice homework Im impressed


----------



## Atomic5 (11 February 2007)

JoshyJ said:
			
		

> Well not the biggest deposit of U in the history of mining, but it has potential to be pretty big.




13000km is is a lot of drilling territory too. What I do not understand is why Deep Yellow DYL *sold* the Tanzanian tenements to URA (LSE:AIM), how WMT got on board, and why tenements next to the Henri anomaly were still available late September 2006 and able to be purchased by Sabre SBR (a micro cap with little cash flow). 

I often wonder if Sabre SBR which is 80% owned by it's own Top 20 shareholders is not sitting on 300km² of 6% grade U, and if WMT is not doing all the drilling that will determine if it is in the end. 

WMT drilling activity has seen SBRs shareprice go from 7c to 29cents since November, while SBR has done no drilling.


----------



## jemma (11 February 2007)

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> 13000km is is a lot of drilling territory too. What I do not understand is why Deep Yellow DYL *sold* the Tanzanian tenements to URA (LSE:AIM), how WMT got on board, and why tenements next to the Henri anomaly were still available late September 2006 and able to be purchased by Sabre SBR (a micro cap with little cash flow).
> 
> I often wonder if Sabre SBR which is 80% owned by it's own Top 20 shareholders is not sitting on 300km² of 6% grade U, and if WMT is not doing all the drilling that will determine if it is in the end.
> 
> WMT drilling activity has seen SBRs shareprice go from 7c to 29cents since November, while SBR has done no drilling.




Dr Leon from DYL is also on the board and in top 20 of WMT so it seems he is just too busy making squillions in DYL to also manage this, so by selling a stake out to another great management team of WMT, he also wins concurrently.

By the way, I expect a strong move this week from WMT, buy signals have been triggered.


----------



## krisbarry (11 February 2007)

Can you discuss these buy signals, thanks


----------



## nizar (11 February 2007)

dubiousinfo said:
			
		

> In 2003 WMT were operating two mines, but base metal prices were very low and it got into trouble due to its level of debt. The company was suspended and placed in voluntary administration. Prior to being placed in administration the Managing Director was granted 3 lots of options, 5 mil @ 5c, 5 mil @ 7c and 5 mil @ 9c.
> 
> Throughout 2003 and part of 2004, the administrator sold off the mines and other assets and the funds were distributed to the creditors. They actually had some good tenements, 50% of Intec's Hellyer, MRE's Murrin Murrin.
> 
> ...




Thats a good effort son, thanks for taking the time. Your a champion.


----------



## nizar (11 February 2007)

jemma said:
			
		

> By the way, I expect a strong move this week from WMT, buy signals have been triggered.




The way it broke out from the 10c resistance, then pullback to the breakout point the following trading day, was textbook. Then the bounce on the next day was classical, even Stan (weinstein) the veteran, wouldve got excited!


----------



## jemma (11 February 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Can you discuss these buy signals, thanks




MACD and DMI turning up, if they were turning down it would be heading into consolidation, BUT its behaviour means another leg up is very close (within days).


----------



## mickqld (11 February 2007)

dubiousinfo said:
			
		

> In 2003 WMT were operating two mines, but base metal prices were very low and it got into trouble due to its level of debt. The company was suspended and placed in voluntary administration. Prior to being placed in administration the Managing Director was granted 3 lots of options, 5 mil @ 5c, 5 mil @ 7c and 5 mil @ 9c.
> 
> Throughout 2003 and part of 2004, the administrator sold off the mines and other assets and the funds were distributed to the creditors. They actually had some good tenements, 50% of Intec's Hellyer, MRE's Murrin Murrin.
> 
> ...




Thanks heaps Dubious great research there and you too Jemma. I have been through that reconstruction having had 28000 shares of WMT back in 2002 which ended up 280 shares. I lost only $6000 on that but have more than made that back over the last few months now, so happily, what goes around comes around with this stock anyway.


----------



## michael_selway (11 February 2007)

mickqld said:
			
		

> Thanks heaps Dubious great research there and you too Jemma. I have been through that reconstruction having had 28000 shares of WMT back in 2002 which ended up 280 shares. I lost only $6000 on that but have more than made that back over the last few months now, so happily ,what goes around comes around with this stock anyway.




Do you know why it went up to $130.00 in 1997?







thx

MS


----------



## trader_10 (11 February 2007)

Hi MS,

Maybe you should contact  Alan James Castleman....he will have a chat on the long run of Western....... he's an old soul there.....


----------



## krisbarry (11 February 2007)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> Do you know why it went up to $130.00 in 1997?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Now thats an impressive spike...poor pity the people at the top who paied $130 a share.  Just goes to show that no matter how much you pair per share there is no guarantee that your money will return you a profit.

Enron ring a bell?


----------



## Brissydave (11 February 2007)

Please note the post above mentioning the 100 to 1 consolidation .... the chart shows the stock SP at today's baseline .... the high in 97 was actually about $1.30 ... by 100 = $130

Then WMT was delisted and the entity you own today is all new, new board, new directors, the lot, just wearing the old "shell".

Cheers ... Dave


----------



## bvbfan (12 February 2007)

$130 was when they still owned lead and zinc mines (Mt Gordon) 

Good old financial risk management tool called hedging, both currency and metals prices + a few production issues killed this one.


----------



## Brissydave (12 February 2007)

Historical Prices for WMT .... in cents, not dollars ... 



> WMT,"31 Jul 1997",129.9,132,129.9,132,3107
> WMT,"01 Aug 1997",129.1,130,128,130,16906
> WMT,"04 Aug 1997",130,130,126,130,1186
> WMT,"05 Aug 1997",130,132,128,130,14064
> ...




WMT never traded at $130 ..... note previous posts regarding 100 to 1 consolidation, which is why some "historical" charts have trouble rendering the prices correctly.

Cheers ... Dave


----------



## Fluffy (12 February 2007)

15cents today, not bad eh Snakey? lol


----------



## Snakey (12 February 2007)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> 15cents today, not bad eh Snakey? lol



yes very nice rise and im glad i didnt wait till monday to re-enter
healthy rise too not too crazy
thats good imo 
trees that grow too fast fall over in the first wind.
very happy with proceedings fluffy


----------



## trader (12 February 2007)

Might even run a bit more in the afternoon.


----------



## Snakey (12 February 2007)

trader said:
			
		

> Might even run a bit more in the afternoon.



maybe but i have just sold out of wmt to take up a position with hlx
good luck holders


----------



## trader (12 February 2007)

I used to do that, but now if I'm in one company and the share price is going
up I stay in, even if I think something else might be going up quicker. Have
been caught too many times.


----------



## jemma (12 February 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> maybe but i have just sold out of wmt to take up a position with hlx
> good luck holders




Big mistake snakey, first rule of trading always let your winners continue to run and cut losers quickly. Let me tell you snakey this is no loser.


----------



## Snakey (12 February 2007)

jemma said:
			
		

> Big mistake snakey, first rule of trading always let your winners continue to run and cut losers quickly. Let me tell you snakey this is no loser.



i know jemma 
u r right.... i might be back soon anyway
starting to regret already  
i must work on the greed thing


----------



## Fluffy (12 February 2007)

lol snakey,

why'd you exit so early...it is gonner keep running, closed at 15.5cents


----------



## greggy (12 February 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> i know jemma
> u r right.... i might be back soon anyway
> starting to regret already
> i must work on the greed thing



Before you start banging your head, listen to my story.  I bought 1 million at 2.3c early last year and then sold them for a 10% loss.  If I had held them they would be worth $150,000.  So before you bang your head, let me bang mine first.
DYOR


----------



## Snakey (12 February 2007)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> lol snakey,
> 
> why'd you exit so early...it is gonner keep running, closed at 15.5cents



i know, i know  
still have a smal parcel 
time will tell if it was a mistake
hlx closed 12% on my buy price.


----------



## Fluffy (12 February 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> i know, i know
> still have a smal parcel
> time will tell if it was a mistake
> hlx closed 12% on my buy price.




Don't you guys normally just get excess $ lying around and buy other potential stocks rather than selling stocks that are on a run and investing it into another stock that one thinks will generate profits also? That way you're making money from both stocks...


----------



## TheAbyss (12 February 2007)

I sold NWE today to get more HLX based on the price of NWE being fairly static. I get out and they go up 15% same day. 

Buffett might have been onto something...

But how do I get more WMT....


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 February 2007)

For interested beginner chart followers....a basic unfolding of a well documented pattern.


----------



## Fluffy (12 February 2007)

are we gonner get divergence soon on the MACD histogram thing?

if you draw a line from the peak of the histogram in the MACD on 29/11/06 to the histogram forming say 13/02/07 ...if its a low value below 0.0061...then we have divergence...meaning the uptrend is gonner stop?


or is it meant to be draw like this...meaning there is no divergence LOL


----------



## giss (13 February 2007)

Seems like theres alot of pressure behind this stock. Just keeps going up & up. Why all the interest? Is there any news due soon?


----------



## Atomic5 (13 February 2007)

... whatever is going on doesn't seem to be affecting URA. 

So much volume and yet no news, no further ASX enquiries.


----------



## Atomic5 (13 February 2007)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> are we gonner get divergence soon on the MACD histogram thing?
> 
> if you draw a line from the peak of the histogram in the MACD on 29/11/06 to the histogram forming say 13/02/07 ...if its a low value below 0.0061...then we have divergence...meaning the uptrend is gonner stop?
> 
> ...





wow


----------



## Sanhedrin (13 February 2007)

Atomic, whats URA got to do with WMT???


----------



## Atomic5 (13 February 2007)

Sanhedrin said:
			
		

> Atomic Whats URA got to do with WMT???




URA on the LSE:AIM who has the farm in agreement with WMT in Tanzania - speculatively meaning that the recent volumes with WMT may not be due to any business WMT has in common with URA (LSE:AIM).


----------



## giss (13 February 2007)

Top 10 Market Movers by Volume as at 12/02/2007 
ASX Code   Description Delayed Quote Close Today's Move %Move Trades Volume 
WMT  WEST METAL FPO [WMT] $0.16 $0.155 +$0.005  +3.2%  988 79,500,390 


top mover today by volume. maybe a break for 20c coming up. seems to have the volume & attention. intraday high of 17.5C


----------



## Sanhedrin (13 February 2007)

Giss what do you make of the "shooting star" candle today?
Would anyone interpret it as a sell signal???


----------



## zt3000 (13 February 2007)

Probably a bit of profit taking happening. Moved fairly quickly from 10c to where it is now. Maybe some consolidation is due. Or maybe there is something in the works..who knows???


----------



## sirloin (14 February 2007)

Sanhedrin said:
			
		

> Atomic, whats URA got to do with WMT???



Hello there!!!  URA own the licences in Tanzania and are partners to explore and exploit any resource.

P.S  Is there going to be a new notifiable shareholder in WMT? Lots of smoke but no fire at the moment.


----------



## giss (14 February 2007)

i think wmt is consolidating at the current level of about 15c. those interested in day trades who bought before latest rise have sold. everyone else is waiting or buying in again at current prices. in a nut shell i think the price is going to steadily rise until it tests 20cents.


----------



## Atomic5 (15 February 2007)

Recent "Sons of Gwalia" Court decision whereby a shareholder's legal status now ranks alongside creditors is one step towards eliminating the ability for companys to shoot their mouth off and deceive investors, as in future they will become liable.

If the 1st quarter transpires without any word from WMT regarding their USA Joint venture, it will again be a typical act (from my experience) of skank disregard towards their shareholders by WMT management.


----------



## Sanhedrin (16 February 2007)

Looks like gap will be closed and we are heading for 12 cents maybe before market close tonight.


----------



## robandcoll (16 February 2007)

14c not bad considering. Should be an interesting next week.


----------



## giss (16 February 2007)

robandcoll said:
			
		

> 14c not bad considering. Should be an interesting next week




I agree, its consolidated at these higher levels now & it will be interesting to see what happens next week.


----------



## zt3000 (17 February 2007)

Indeed, but alot will pan out on how the general sentiment is in the market after last weeks highs. Despite this, reporting season is not over and the general consensus is for the good news to continue, along with the slowdown of the property market, there may be yet more cash flowing into the market.


----------



## camaybay (17 February 2007)

Atomic 5
Good to see you are still posting after that bs a few weeks ago. I have concern with UUU and what's the point in Au. DYL have some other products but their U focus is central (eg MRX) IMO.   
DYOR


----------



## robandcoll (21 February 2007)

Announcement out now. 

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070221/pdf/31126hdy01lcy5.pdf


----------



## chris1983 (21 February 2007)

I liked the announcement so I got a small parcel.  Lets see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## zt3000 (25 February 2007)

Anyone else see the job advertisement placed in Saturdays West Australian in regards to WMT looking for an Exploration Manager. Basically they want a Geoscientist with a min on 10 years experience and internation exposure.

Not sure exactly what this could mean, but why employ experienced people unless your planning for the future.

DYOR


----------



## Sean K (25 February 2007)

zt3000 said:
			
		

> Anyone else see the job advertisement placed in Saturdays West Australian in regards to WMT looking for an Exploration Manager. Basically they want a Geoscientist with a min on 10 years experience and internation exposure.
> 
> Not sure exactly what this could mean, but why employ experienced people unless your planning for the future.
> 
> DYOR



LOL. Why employ anyone at all? 

Does this mean they haven't had one to date?


----------



## sydney1963 (26 February 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> LOL. Why employ anyone at all?
> 
> Does this mean they haven't had one to date?



It looks like that. [the expert peoples]


----------



## PureCoco (28 February 2007)

WMT just released (last 30 mins) a new agreement signed with BHP.  Have a read quite interesting.


----------



## chris1983 (28 February 2007)

Glad I grabbed some of these.


----------



## chris1983 (28 February 2007)

Going strong in a down market.  Could threaten breakout.  Having ties with BHP is a major development.


----------



## Sean K (28 February 2007)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> Going strong in a down market.  Could threaten breakout.  Having ties with BHP is a major development.



Yes, exceptional. Having a close look at this one. I avoided it earlier due to the ramping, but seems to have legs.


----------



## happytown (28 February 2007)

PureCoco said:
			
		

> WMT just released (last 30 mins) a new agreement signed with BHP.




Any ideas as to what the bhp clawback amounts to?

cheers


----------



## nizar (28 February 2007)

PureCoco said:
			
		

> WMT just released (last 30 mins) a new agreement signed with BHP.  Have a read quite interesting.




LOL wat a timing for an announcement.


----------



## hector (28 February 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Yes, exceptional. Having a close look at this one. I avoided it earlier due to the ramping, but seems to have legs.




It's the only one I hold that's green today. The safe blue chips aren't giving me a feeling of security


----------



## chris1983 (28 February 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> LOL wat a timing for an announcement.




Its ashame really.  I think they had a good possibility of breaking out on this message on any other day.


----------



## zt3000 (28 February 2007)

This stock would have done well had this been released yesterday ... bad timing i guess.


----------



## mickqld (28 February 2007)

I am having a little trouble trying to read between the lines on this clawback agreement with BHP. Someone correct me if I am wrong but I am interpreting it to mean if WMT comes across a significant find then basically BHP can buy it back for about $4 million.


----------



## UMike (28 February 2007)

hector said:
			
		

> It's the only one I hold that's green today. The safe blue chips aren't giving me a feeling of security



Same here....

And I only bought it today.


----------



## vert (1 March 2007)

Breaking out today high 0.185 last 0.18 vol 29 mil. Looking positive every time a big wad gets sold buyers snap it back up.


----------



## chris1983 (1 March 2007)

vert said:
			
		

> Breaking out today high 0.185 last 0.18 vol 29 mil. Looking positive every time a big wad gets sold buyers snap it back up.




Thats what happens when you get ties with BHP   Look at APG and MPO.


----------



## chris1983 (1 March 2007)

Looking really good guys.  I saw these at 2 cents.  Too bad it took me too long to act.  got onboard at 14.5.

I didnt like them at 2 cents though..when I saw the uranium epls issued in the US thats what grabbed my attention.


----------



## chris1983 (2 March 2007)

Going strong.  We are so going to break 20 soon.  The volume for the last 3 days has been excellent.


----------



## nizar (2 March 2007)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> Going strong.  We are so going to break 20 soon.  The volume for the last 3 days has been excellent.




I remember this thing did 300million once on its way from 5.9 to 10c


----------



## chris1983 (2 March 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> I remember this thing did 300million once on its way from 5.9 to 10c




Yeah I know..this one is always heavily traded.  I remember when I kept saying to myself how useless this stock was.  No matter what I thought though..they have continued to go up.  They have expanded their Uranium tenements into the US and they now have ties with BHP.  I couldnt ignore that anymore but I dont know if I'm going to hold this one long term.


----------



## nizar (2 March 2007)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> yeah I know..this one is always heavily traded.  I remember when I kept saying to myself how useless this stock was.  No matter what I thought though..they have continued to go up.  They have expanded their Uranium tenements into the US and they now have ties with BHP.  I couldnt ignore that anymore but I dont know if I'm going to hold this one long term.




I reckon hold it as long as it keeps going in the right direction


----------



## hector (2 March 2007)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> Looking really good guys.  I saw these at 2 cents.  Too bad it took me too long to act.  got onboard at 14.5.
> 
> I didnt like them at 2 cents though..when I saw the uranium epls issued in the US thats what grabbed my attention.




Hi Chris,

I'm back in at 14.5 too. I had bought at 10c and a contingent sell at 17c which should have triggered 13th Feb. When I found there was a stuff up I was so peed off I just sold at market later the same day. Bought in again recently, although I see some lucky skunk has got in at 12c on the 28th Feb.

Expecting WMT to trade inside 16.5 and 19c for a few days, and a break up late next week. If it breaks down I'm out, but if up....! :guitar:


----------



## mickqld (2 March 2007)

After the recent JV ann. with BHP just read the following from Resourceinvestor.com and youll see why this one is going into bluesky territory after April.



> April 29 - A Day to Watch for Uranium Investors
> 
> By Chris Gilpin
> 28 Feb 2007 at 12:13 PM GMT-05:00
> ...


----------



## mickqld (2 March 2007)

This article will see WMT into the stratosphere in 12 months



> Uranium Resources: The Right Projects, the Right Area, the Right Time?
> LONDON (ResourceInvestor.com) -- Uranium Resources plc [AIM:URA] was established in 2005 to acquire a portfolio of uranium assets in order to take advantage of the rising demand for uranium. Since then it has acquired a share in 8 prospecting licences in Tanzania with a collective area of 7,000 square kilometres, which makes its land package somewhat larger than some American states; (think Delaware for example, which has an area of 6,450 square kilometres). It also has applications in the pipeline for two further licences covering 6,000 square kilometres.
> 
> In its investor presentation, URA claims to hold “the right projects, the right area, the right time”; a bold assertion but one for which a case can be presented. Certainly for the moment the market seem to be in implicit agreement; at today’s level of 6 pence the share price has almost quintupled in four months from its low of 1.25 pence in October 2006.
> ...


----------



## Sean K (2 March 2007)

Why specifically WMT, into the 'stratosphere' in exactly 12 months, Mick?

Looks like a ramp for WMT to me. Careful. 



			
				mickqld said:
			
		

> This article will see WMT into the stratosphere in 12 months
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chris1983 (2 March 2007)

I'll hold for awhile.  I dont know about this one long term.  Hopefully they go up a lot before Extracts consolidation then I'll make a quick switch.  It really depends on what WMT continue to report.  They may continue to expand their uranium assets in the US which is very important.  They are in a good region there.


----------



## mickqld (2 March 2007)

Sorry Kennas I retract my "bluesky" & "stratosphere" statements I just got a little excited considering the exposure that this company is attracting. Can I just say considering both articles do directly apply to WMT situation that it may lead to an increased share price. I thought ramping was just saying something will go up without providing any valid reasons. I thought both those articles were showing some validity to my statements.


----------



## clowboy (2 March 2007)

Rudds popularity took a dive yesterday though.................


----------



## UMike (2 March 2007)

mickqld said:
			
		

> Sorry Kennas I retract my "bluesky" & "stratosphere" statements I just got a little excited considering the exposure that this company is attracting. Can I just say considering both articles do directly apply to WMT situation that it may lead to an increased share price. I thought ramping was just saying something will go up without providing any valid reasons. I thought both those articles were showing some validity to my statements.



Maybe Kennas was saying that the article was a ramping article.

I hold A small parcel of WMT and am happy holding.


----------



## Uncle Barry (2 March 2007)

Good evening.
Mickqld, thanks for the great well researched report.
Which gives a further insight to WMT and its huge potential future.

Mr Moderator, sorry, but how could Mick's report/posting ever be considered ramping either up or down ?

As he supplies facts, and depth to his posting, not the silly one line nothing that all to often appears on Forums.
And inturn has helped me, as surely he would have helped others.

His use of words, only added to his feelings about the stock and its potential, surely.
And if he had written a one line ramper, like so many do and used his discriptive wording, then surely he was doing the 'wrong' thing. But he wasn't.

Kind regards,
Barry
Disclaimer : I hold a wee bag of WMT Stock.


----------



## Sean K (2 March 2007)

mickqld said:
			
		

> Sorry Kennas I retract my "bluesky" & "stratosphere" statements I just got a little excited considering the exposure that this company is attracting. Can I just say considering both articles do directly apply to WMT situation that it may lead to an increased share price. I thought ramping was just saying something will go up without providing any valid reasons. I thought both those articles were showing some validity to my statements.



Cheers Mick. There were definately parts of the article applying to WMT, and I know it's hard not to embellish sometimes when we're excited about our stocks. I was just trying to make sure the excitement wasn't going to get out of hand. 



			
				Uncle Barry said:
			
		

> Good evening.
> Mickqld, thanks for the great well researched report.
> Which gives a further insight to WMT and its huge potential future.
> 
> ...



I welcome your support for Mick, Barry, I was just trying to keep it objective. My radar starts going bleep, bleep, bling, every time I see the words 'blue sky' and 'stratosphere' and so on, so I was only trying to bring us all back to reality. Just how high is the stratosphere anyway? 25 cents? All the best.


----------



## nizar (2 March 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Just how high is the stratosphere anyway? 25 cents? All the best.




Nah its more like $1 - for EVE that is!  (LOL joke   )


----------



## Sean K (2 March 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> Nah its more like $1 - for EVE that is!  (LOL joke   )



There might be a good case for that mate. I'm very happy with my 50% gain from 10 to 15 cents, thank you.    Well, it did pay for quite a few vino's....and part of a holiday to Mexico.


----------



## siempre33 (4 March 2007)

WMT is going alot higher than .25, and also alot higher than 1.00.....this year!...
don't know how many in Oz subscribe to TDL newsletter, but the editor is known as the Original Uranium Bug, and his latest reco. is none other than WMT....

wish I'd picked it in the yearly contest, instead I got GIPped, conned....
I might say I'd have a heck of a chance to win if the contest were to pick the WORST stock on the ASX.....but I wouldn't say that, would I?...


----------



## Halba (4 March 2007)

Prolly needs a lil bit of justification $1. Bear in mind WMT does not own 100% of its tenements and just like any other it is spec bet.


----------



## siempre33 (4 March 2007)

I think we now HAVE "justification" for a much higher sp....you apparently don't realize the kick *this reco* will have....immediately!....if not, then I'm wrong, and I'll admit it, but I don't think so....

*many loyal, well-heeled, followers for TDL, the premier uranium stocks newsletter....widely followed in the States and Canada especially, but not sure about how many Awz followers he has....

for instance, here's the recent trading in a stock reco.ed by TDL on Feb.15....look at the action immediately thereafter...


DIT.V -- Ditem Exploration
Date	Open	High	Low	Close	Volume
03/02/07	2.390	2.550	2.120	2.260	2,372,401
03/01/07	2.100	2.330	1.960	2.280	1,444,111
02/28/07	1.970	2.190	1.760	2.120	3,300,579
02/27/07	2.220	2.220	1.950	1.990	5,320,849
02/26/07	1.400	2.480	1.360	2.300	7,480,875
02/23/07	1.280	1.440	1.250	1.350	1,200,747
02/22/07	1.270	1.350	1.200	1.270	1,126,800
02/21/07	1.190	1.270	1.060	1.240	1,945,854
02/20/07	1.020	1.160	0.910	1.150	2,022,390
02/19/07	0.940	1.000	0.930	1.000	1,267,950
02/16/07	0.790	0.920	0.780	0.900	1,076,917
02/15/07	0.770	0.790	0.700	0.790	414,000
02/14/07	0.780	0.790	0.740	0.740	208,907
02/13/07	0.780	0.810	0.770	0.780	137,500
02/12/07	0.750	0.800	0.750	0.790	233,035
02/09/07	0.780	0.780	0.730	0.730	239,750
02/08/07	0.780	0.800	0.760	0.790	222,031
02/07/07	0.820	0.820	0.780	0.800	167,100
02/06/07	0.850	0.850	0.770	0.820	492,700
02/05/07	0.860	0.860	0.820	0.840	182,198


----------



## Sean K (4 March 2007)

siempre33 said:
			
		

> I think we now HAVE "justification" for a much higher sp....you apparently don't realize the kick *this reco* will have....immediately!....if not, then I'm wrong, and I'll admit it, but I don't think so....
> 
> *many loyal, well-heeled, followers for TDL, the premier uranium stocks newsletter....widely followed in the States and Canada especially, but not sure about how many Awz followers he has....
> 
> ...




How is that justification siempre? You need to do better than that here, or the posts get deleted. Cheers.


----------



## siempre33 (4 March 2007)

kennas, just my opinion.....

if you want to delete my opinion, I guess you'd have to delete all opinions....
don't think you want to justify that action.....

WMT will be much higher by year-end because of good projects in diverse places, and because of good promotion.....the promo has begun....the sp action will now follow....immediately!....


----------



## Sean K (4 March 2007)

siempre33 said:
			
		

> kennas, just my opinion.....
> 
> if you want to delete my opinion, I guess you'd have to delete all opinions....
> don't think you want to justify that action.....
> ...



ASF policy on posting price targets is that it MUST come with technical or fundamental analysis to justify the target. This prevents ramping. You are not allowed to post an 'opinion' that a sp will run up 5 fold with no analysis. You mustn't have read the policy yet of course. Just letting you know. It's for the benefit of all members and impoves the quality of posting dramatically. All the best.


----------



## GoldfingerU3O8 (4 March 2007)

Kennas,

with all the respect I have for you but probably you don't understand Siempres thoughts.
Siempre did not analyze this stock but one of the most admired analyst in this sector did. Siempre can not announce the details because it is a paid newsletter.

Just wait and see the action!

GFU3O8


----------



## Joe Blow (4 March 2007)

GoldfingerU3O8 said:
			
		

> Kennas,
> 
> with all the respect I have for you but probably you don't understand Siempres thoughts.
> Siempre did not analyze this stock but one of the most admired analyst in this sector did. Siempre can not announce the details because it is a paid newsletter.
> ...




Goldfinger - Analysts can be right... and they can be wrong. On this forum we require those posting price targets to present some analysis of their own to back up their view. I understand that this is not the case on some other forums, but it is the case here. Offending posts are subject to deletion.

Please refer to this thread for details: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4118


----------



## Sean K (5 March 2007)

GoldfingerU3O8 said:
			
		

> Kennas,
> 
> with all the respect I have for you but probably you don't understand Siempres thoughts.
> Siempre did not analyze this stock but one of the most admired analyst in this sector did. Siempre can not announce the details because it is a paid newsletter.
> ...



Goldfinger, From my reading of the posts I were referring to, the recommentdation to buy this stock might have come from TDL, or someone, but the *price target * looks to be set by Siempre. 



			
				siempre33 said:
			
		

> WMT is going alot higher than .25, and also alot higher than 1.00.....this year!...
> 
> don't know how many in Oz subscribe to TDL newsletter, but the editor is known as the Original Uranium Bug, and his latest reco. is none other than WMT....



Perhaps you read that diffently to me. 

Even so, just putting an sp up, with no justification other than someone else said it would is not enough, as Joe has stated.

All the best,
kennas


----------



## chris1983 (5 March 2007)

Well I'm looking forward to this breaking over 20.  Atleast one of my stocks is holding me up today


----------



## Sean K (5 March 2007)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> Well I'm looking forward to this breaking over 20.  Atleast one of my stocks is holding me up today



Great volume. Lots of interest. I'm not sure how sustained this could be. Projects look interesting and BHP news good, but day traders are probably playing with this now. They'll be cashing in at some point and the volume and sp may drop off. Good luck.


----------



## chris1983 (5 March 2007)

Yeah I'm out at 20.  Grabbed my profit and I'm going to look for something else that is down now.  It was always a short term trade for me..but they do look good.


----------



## djones (5 March 2007)

I was out at 19.5c which was my set sell when I first bought. Took 2 trading days to hit my sell so pretty happy with that. Good luck to those who continue to hold.


----------



## Brissydave (5 March 2007)

What amazing strength .... when all else on my watchlist are red - WMT is going up ... and up .... looks like a close at 20.5 c.

Cheers ... David


----------



## UMike (5 March 2007)

I was out at $.185 and back in at $.17.

After these last few days it is my only real winner.


----------



## chris1983 (5 March 2007)

UMike said:
			
		

> I was out at $.185 and back in at $.17.
> 
> After these last few days it is my only real winner.




They look good don't they.  I dont know if I will regret selling but a profit is a profit and I felt I had to take some gains in this type of market.  Good luck to holders.


----------



## Halba (5 March 2007)

Agree chris with no imminent jorc or drill result u should pocket your money.


----------



## kromey (5 March 2007)

Chris1983 James Dines put a buy on WMT and ACB in his latest newsletter on the weekend.


----------



## chris1983 (5 March 2007)

kromey said:
			
		

> Chris1983 James Dines put a buy on WMT and ACB in his latest newsletter on the weekend.




Why did I miss that? So thats the reason behind the rises along with the recent news in regards to having links with BHP.


----------



## kromey (5 March 2007)

Probably why they were the only u stocks in the green today unless anyone knows anymore that were.


----------



## mmmmining (5 March 2007)

kromey said:
			
		

> Chris1983 James Dines put a buy on WMT and ACB in his latest newsletter on the weekend.



Also, he slapped a sell on SMM. This might explain the 14% drop, and drag PDN as well. But PDN is always a buy since Jun 2005. So the credibility of his report should be questioned sometime, and his report should never be followed blindly. 

Also, he always have bought enough stocks before recommended it to the readers. I guess he have got the ACB's placement at $1.10, and tons of WMT between 8c to 17c, the reader will help him do the rest. To be fair, he is still the best in term of uranium investment, and picking the next big thing...

He also said Queenslander is going to drink water coming from sewage (watch out, Joe)  After all, he does not like Peter Beattie...


----------



## kromey (5 March 2007)

mmmmmining did he put a sell on SMM?


----------



## mmmmining (5 March 2007)

kromey said:
			
		

> Chris1983 James Dines put a buy on WMT and ACB in his latest newsletter on the weekend.



Looks like you have the newsletter, check page 16


----------



## kromey (5 March 2007)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> Looks like you have the newsletter, check page 16



Would the newsletter have been printed before PDN takeover bid?


----------



## nizar (5 March 2007)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> Also, he slapped a sell on SMM. This might explain the 14% drop, and drag PDN as well. But PDN is always a buy since Jun 2005.




Mining.
I've noticed that ever since the takeover from PDN, SMM has always been trading at half the price of PDN.
Today that trend has continued.


----------



## mmmmining (6 March 2007)

kromey said:
			
		

> Would the newsletter have been printed before PDN takeover bid?




Oh, boy, You should subscribe the Dines Letter. It is the most profitable letter I have ever subscribed. US$365, half the price I paid for Warkwick Girgor's Far East Capital. 

http://www.dinesletter.com/


----------



## chris1983 (6 March 2007)

Up 3.  Should of held on one more day   What a run in a poor market.


----------



## siempre33 (6 March 2007)

Chris,
I said Sun. this is going ....before trading started this week it was evident to me that this is much more than a ST trade....

WMT is partnered with some high-class co.s in some very good projects, from Colorado to Africa to Australia....

I don't yet own shares....if there's any way of buying I haven't discovered it yet...but would love to get in on it....

uranium in Tanzania...

http://www.westernmetals.com.au/projects.html#top


----------



## chris1983 (6 March 2007)

Yeah I should of held but what can you do.  They look decent.


----------



## chris1983 (6 March 2007)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> They look good don't they.  I dont know if I will regret selling but a profit is a profit and I felt I had to take some gains in this type of market.  Good luck to holders.




..feelings of regret. haha


----------



## mickqld (6 March 2007)

Take a look at depth on this one now. Sellers have dried up like the drought. Those who wanted this stock are now set and hanging onto it. They have finished their tree shaking and manipulating. Anyone who wants this will have to pay for it now hard to see anymore free rides here.


----------



## hector (6 March 2007)

588,000 shares sold at closing auction, chasing price up to 27c. I might hang around a little longer...


----------



## greggy (6 March 2007)

hector said:
			
		

> 588,000 shares sold at closing auction, chasing price up to 27c. I might hang around a little longer...



What a brilliant performance.  Who said sell your uranium stocks.  In last Mays correction I sold my 1 million WMT at 2c for a 10% loss and now look at it.  
Its chart is looking very bullish.  I don't hold any but wished I'd held on.  Good luck to holders.
DYOR


----------



## hitmanlam (6 March 2007)

Hmmm. Truly the stock of 2006/2007.  I wish i didn't sell half of my holdings at 20c.  Arrrrrggggghhhh.

Oh well.  I shouldn't be complaining.  At least I made abit of money 2day.  It could have been so much more though.


----------



## greggy (6 March 2007)

hitmanlam said:
			
		

> Hmmm. Truly the stock of 2006/2007. I wish i didn't sell half of my holdings at 20c. Arrrrrggggghhhh.
> 
> Oh well. I shouldn't be complaining. At least I made abit of money 2day.



The benefit of hindsight.  Thats why I'm holding on to the stocks I have and adding new ones to my portfolio on very bad days in the market.
DYOR


----------



## hitmanlam (6 March 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> The benefit of hindsight.  Thats why I'm holding on to the stocks I have and adding new ones to my portfolio on very bad days in the market.
> DYOR




Yea.  Yesterday, I saw stocks correcting everywhere and this stock kept on going up.  I thought to myself that surely this stock will soon follow the market.  So I took half of my profits.  Thought to myself that I had made a sound decision.  Ahh well.  Some profit is better than no profit.


----------



## kromey (7 March 2007)

Jemma your latest thoughts please.


----------



## Purd2 (7 March 2007)

I am relatively new to all this stock and shares. But I have 4 parcels of WMT lowest @.037c and average of .079c. I have just sent an e-mail to friend and I have "penned" my thoughts to this share. I wonder if you think I am right?


I studied this last night. I re-read their announcements and studied the chart and I think they will still climb.
 The most outstanding thing in their ann's is the constant reference to BHP,RIO and WMT. It doesn't matter which tenement, Tanzania, Peru or Denver those coys are mentioned. Now they are in QLD....BHP again.
 Add to this the "tip" from Jim Dines and the fact that lumps of 8 million shares and 2 million shares were bought in separate hits yesterday...well I am sticking with them. That is I should say ..as opposed to selling a parcel and free carrying the rest. I reckon I can do that later at a higher price. Even if they do retrace a bit, as I suspect they will, they will finish in the long run above where thet are now.

 What do you think?  I must say though the chart looks VERY bullish from my meagre knowledge of charting.


----------



## the barry (7 March 2007)

Purd2 said:
			
		

> I am relatively new to all this stock and shares. But I have 4 parcels of WMT lowest @.037c and average of .079c. I have just sent an e-mail to friend and I have "penned" my thoughts to this share. I wonder if you think I am right?
> 
> 
> I studied this last night. I re-read their announcements and studied the chart and I think they will still climb.
> ...




What is it that they announced that you think warrants the recent run? I haven't done much research into them, im just curious as to what lead to the run.


----------



## Purd2 (7 March 2007)

The trenching results in Tanzania,(shows up to 5% U) the copper resource in Peru, the U tnement in Denver, the fact they are well managed, they're switched on and are in the know in this business. I suspect those that know them are talking. Also Jim Dines....he has sent shares into orbit just by recommending them, can't remember the one I read about last night. I might be wrong but I reckon something is about to pop!  Good luck to those that hold.


----------



## bigdog (7 March 2007)

SP today looking great and was up 5 cents to 32 cents

Currently WMT   $0.30    +$0.03  +11.11% high $0.32  low $0.29  22,290,552  6,874,715  07-Mar 10:14:19


----------



## happytown (7 March 2007)

intraday high .32
currently .245

typical t + 3 victim of the in-house drive-by

cheers


----------



## BradK (7 March 2007)

Got stopped out... anyone wanna hazzard a guess on the close? Back up to 27c for a late run - or is momentum against it now? 

Brad


----------



## Sean K (7 March 2007)

BradK said:
			
		

> Got stopped out... anyone wanna hazzard a guess on the close? Back up to 27c for a late run - or is momentum against it now?
> 
> Brad



Could go anywhere. Looks like day traders cashing in and going to the pub to me.


----------



## the barry (7 March 2007)

BradK said:
			
		

> Got stopped out... anyone wanna hazzard a guess on the close? Back up to 27c for a late run - or is momentum against it now?
> 
> Brad




I think this one was heavily over hyped personally, i wouldn't be suprised to see this back at the 18 cent mark over the next couple of days. Someone made a killing off this one. Wish it was me. So glad i didn't buy however.


----------



## noobs (7 March 2007)

I'll be at the pub this arvo after 4 successful day trades on this one since Thursday! It had to end somewhere and i'm glad I got out on open this morning! Still has lots of potential but I agree its going down further until some more news is released


----------



## Go Nuke (7 March 2007)

WOW...what a stock!
Shame i have none


----------



## hector (7 March 2007)

BradK said:
			
		

> Got stopped out... anyone wanna hazzard a guess on the close? Back up to 27c for a late run - or is momentum against it now?
> 
> Brad




Stopped out too (at 24.5c). Must admit I didn't expect it to dive there today.


----------



## UMike (7 March 2007)

the barry said:
			
		

> I think this one was heavily over hyped personally, i wouldn't be suprised to see this back at the 18 cent mark over the next couple of days.



Over hyped for sure. I doubt it'll get to 18 but low 20's is possible. I'd buy another small lot if that were to happen.



			
				the barry said:
			
		

> Someone made a killing off this one. Wish it was me. So glad i didn't buy however.



 And some are gonna lose big if it drops too much. $22 million plus traded today.  

I'm really glad I bought and sold. Highlight of a very poor week and a bit.


----------



## nizar (7 March 2007)

the barry said:
			
		

> What is it that they announced that you think warrants the recent run? I haven't done much research into them, im just curious as to what lead to the run.




I didnt look to the reason for the run.
I just traded it.


----------



## champ2003 (7 March 2007)

Is BHP involved in any projects with WMT?


----------



## UMike (7 March 2007)

champ2003 said:
			
		

> Is BHP involved in any projects with WMT?



There has been an agreement.

Look 4 pages back on some discussion on them and a few links. I can't find the exact BHP one though.


----------



## Mousie (8 March 2007)

Did Jim Dines said to buy WMT up to what price?


----------



## Rob_ee (8 March 2007)

*<<Did Jim Dines said to buy WMT up to what price?>>*

Pardon the ignorance BUT who is Jim Dines ?

Rob


----------



## kromey (8 March 2007)

Mousie said:
			
		

> Did Jim Dines said to buy WMT up to what price?



BUY at 25c


----------



## Brissydave (8 March 2007)

> > Originally Posted by champ2003
> > Is BHP involved in any projects with WMT?
> 
> 
> ...




Here is the ASX announcement. dated 28th Feb ... http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20070228/pdf/00698189.pdf

Cheers ... Dave


----------



## UMike (8 March 2007)

kromey said:
			
		

> BUY at 25c



Beat 'em by 2.5c.


----------



## champ2003 (8 March 2007)

Brissydave said:
			
		

> Here is the ASX announcement. dated 28th Feb ... http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20070228/pdf/00698189.pdf
> 
> Cheers ... Dave




Thanks Dave,

I appreciate it.

Cheers!

Champ


----------



## greggy (10 March 2007)

Rob_ee said:
			
		

> *<<Did Jim Dines said to buy WMT up to what price?>>*
> 
> Pardon the ignorance BUT who is Jim Dines ?
> 
> Rob



Isn't Jim Dines the guy who runs a very influential tipsheet business in North America.  When he makes a recommendation stocks often fly quite quickly.  He did the same thing to Uranium Equities (UEQ) last year and the price soarded over 40% in a couple of days.
I'm not holding any of these 2 stocks, but follow uranium stocks generally.  
DYOR


----------



## Rob_ee (10 March 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> Isn't Jim Dines the guy who runs a very influential tipsheet business in North America.  When he makes a recommendation stocks often fly quite quickly.  He did the same thing to Uranium Equities (UEQ) last year and the price soarded over 40% in a couple of days.
> I'm not holding any of these 2 stocks, but follow uranium stocks generally.
> DYOR




Boy wouldn't I love a job like that ... how does it go ??? author and friends buy up big , then recommend, then when the true believers jump on board forcing the price up .. maybe recommend some more ... then dump at a heavy profit, or am I just assuming that manipulation goes on in the stock market...

Again I stress that I never heard of JD so can't comment on anything about him.... BUT why would you need to follow someones recomendations, surely even the most sceptical person would suspect something along those lines ?

Or is it a case of dump onto others before they dump on you 

Rob


----------



## siempre33 (12 March 2007)

Rob_ee said
"..BUT why would you need to follow someones recomendations.."

you don't....do your own research, like me, if you have the time...but most peeps DON'T have the time for this, so they take the word of "the-all-wize"
Mr. Dines..."Dinzee"...


----------



## moses (12 March 2007)

WMT is up 11% on volume, currently around 24.5c, previous high 32c. There have been 3 large buys gone through, 3M, 1M and 2M respectively.


----------



## moses (12 March 2007)

A 3.6M order @ 0.25c just went through; someone is spending millions of $ on this stock today.


----------



## ric371 (12 March 2007)

Seems that 41m have changed hands today but dont forget 125mil crashed wmt by 25% only last wednesday 

Is someone  be pulling strings here?


----------



## sydney1963 (12 March 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> Isn't Jim Dines the guy who runs a very influential tipsheet business in North America.  When he makes a recommendation stocks often fly quite quickly.  He did the same thing to Uranium Equities (UEQ) last year and the price soarded over 40% in a couple of days.
> I'm not holding any of these 2 stocks, but follow uranium stocks generally.
> DYOR




James Dines web site

http://www.dinesletter.com/

By the way MTN close to $3.9 today,March not end yet,do you remember what I said before?


----------



## mickqld (13 March 2007)

Anyone have any information on why there is so much pumping and dumping going on with this stock? Its like watching a yo-yo at the moment. I can only think somebody is trying to push down so they can accumulate at lower prices but what would the underlying reason be for this. It has been going on for several weeks now surely they would have had their fill by now or is it just day traders jumping in and out for quick profits. Theories welcome


----------



## Sean K (13 March 2007)

mickqld said:
			
		

> Anyone have any information on why there is so much pumping and dumping going on with this stock? Its like watching a yo-yo at the moment. I can only think somebody is trying to push down so they can accumulate at lower prices but what would the underlying reason be for this. It has been going on for several weeks now surely they would have had their fill by now or is it just day traders jumping in and out for quick profits. Theories welcome



Day traders. They'll move into something else soon and it'll steady. Then they might come back on more news.....


----------



## robandcoll (19 March 2007)

Could some one throw up a chart for WMT, and their interpretation.

thanks


----------



## Sean K (19 March 2007)

If it breaks up, target would be 35 cents ish. I've seen that pattern quite a bit recently, and there's a high probability of this occuring, IMO. No certainty, I must say! 

The question is weather to take the risk and buy before the break, or wait for confirmation (maybe a break through red line). Often you will have missed it by then unfortunately. Buying before the break will maximise gain, and if it breaks low cash in quick to save your $$. 

(disclaimer: this, of course, is not a buy recommendation. I have no qualifications to speak of   )


----------



## nizar (19 March 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> If it breaks up, target would be 35 cents ish. I've seen that pattern quite a bit recently, and there's a high probability of this occuring, IMO.




And id like to add theres an *even higher * probability of this occuring since i dont hold this one!


----------



## Sean K (19 March 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> And id like to add theres an *even higher * probability of this occuring since i dont hold this one!



LOL. I'm definately in then....Throw a K at it and see what happens.   I'm thinking about it, but I have a no buy rule going until Wednesday, so I might miss it.


----------



## michael_selway (19 March 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> Isn't Jim Dines the guy who runs a very influential tipsheet business in North America.  When he makes a recommendation stocks often fly quite quickly.  He did the same thing to Uranium Equities (UEQ) last year and the price soarded over 40% in a couple of days.
> I'm not holding any of these 2 stocks, but follow uranium stocks generally.
> DYOR





It went up 40% but did it fall just as fast after?

Btw WMT was like $130 per share in 1997!

thx

MS


----------



## UraniumLover (19 March 2007)

I've been stalking this one like a fox for a while, waiting for it to explode. 
I've noticed a pattern. Starts with shares like ACB, UKL going off first. U plays outside of australia which are bit more advanced. Then WMT, ERN go off,  so using ACB, UKL as indicator they're due to go ..


----------



## mmmmining (19 March 2007)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> Btw WMT was like $130 per share in 1997!



WMT has never been $130, not even close. The highest price was about a dollar or so. 

It has been bankrupt in July 2003. In Nov 2005, it got out of it, conducted 1:100 share consolidation, of course, with fresh money, and shareholders. 

The data provider adjusted the capital base in the wrong way, and compare apple to pear.


----------



## UraniumLover (19 March 2007)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> WMT has never been $130, not even close. The highest price was about a dollar or so.
> 
> It has been bankrupt in July 2003. In Nov 2005, it got out of it, conducted 1:100 share consolidation, of course, with fresh money, and shareholders.
> 
> The data provider adjusted the capital base in the wrong way, and compare apple to pear.



Hope it does the same thing as 94. Only time will tell ..


----------



## Go Nuke (20 March 2007)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> It went up 40% but did it fall just as fast after?
> 
> Btw WMT was like $130 per share in 1997!
> 
> ...




LOL..you missed that decimal place. $1.35 was the highest it ever got.


----------



## vert (22 March 2007)

looking very close to breaking out of ascending triangle, got up to 0.28 earlier then slowed and one big seller nocked it back to 0.27. slowly the buying volume has increased again and is looking promising for a run in the arvo.


----------



## Out Too Soon (22 March 2007)

Well the chart looks good for a quick trade, just don't check the fundamentals,  I know I shouldn't have.


----------



## UraniumLover (22 March 2007)

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> Well the chart looks good for a quick trade, just don't check the fundamentals,  I know I shouldn't have.



Well I bought this 4 days ago using ony technical analysis and did the job.


----------



## PureCoco (23 March 2007)

They just issued a trading halt until Tuesday 27th March.


----------



## Sanhedrin (23 March 2007)

More than likely a capital raising exercise, they had 5 million in bank
in dec 06, hopefully some good results from U exploration in US.


----------



## siempre33 (24 March 2007)

Yahoo shows no otc trading symbol for WMT, but through my extraordinary do-dil I've discovered ~there iz one!~ of course Scottrade will charge me a humongous commission to place the trade, but place it I will, dammit!...


----------



## Out Too Soon (25 March 2007)

UraniumLover said:


> Well I bought this 4 days ago using ony technical analysis and did the job.




Good luck UL I think you'll do well, especially since I'm just watching from the sidelines.


----------



## the barry (25 March 2007)

UraniumLover said:


> Well I bought this 4 days ago using ony technical analysis and did the job.




I'm just curious as to what technical analysis you did and what signalled you to buy it.


----------



## 56gsa (27 March 2007)

Announcement re institutional placement and SPP (@ 0.21 ex-date 30 March)


----------



## Bomba (27 March 2007)

Sydney - Tuesday - March 27: (RWE Australian Business News) - 
Western Metals Ltd (ASX code: WMT) today announced a $25 million capital 
raising.

"This capital raising is a significant step forward for Western 
Metals as the company continues the implementation of an aggressive 
exploration program," managing director Mr George Bauk said.

"All of our projects have comprehensive ground-based activities 
planned and in progress, and we now have the funding in place to ensure 
these activities maximise the probability of success.

"This funding also gives us the ability to accelerate successful 
programs at the company's discretion," he said.

A placement of $17 million worth of shares at 24c each will be 
made to clients of Tricom Equities Ltd.

This will see 70.8 million shares placed at 24c with attaching 
1-for-1 listed options with a strike price of 35c, expiring April 30 
2010.

The capital raising program is subject to shareholder approval, 
to be sought at a general meeting to be held in early May.
Western Metals will also give shareholders registered on April 4 
an opportunity to increase their holdings through a Shareholder Share 
Purchase Plan (SSPP).

Under the SSPP, shareholders will each be able to purchase:
* 23,500 shares at 21c for $4935; or
* 14,000 shares at 21c for $2940.

The SSPP will raise up to $8 million through the issue of up to 
38.1 million shares at 21c, taking the total amount raised to $25 
million. The SSPP is not underwritten.


----------



## GRTRADER (27 March 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> LOL..you missed that decimal place. $1.35 was the highest it ever got.




According to the commsec graph it was def at $130 per share around jan 97


----------



## mmmmining (27 March 2007)

GRTRADER said:


> According to the commsec graph it was def at $130 per share around jan 97




Go read post #416. Next time, when you find a $130 stock, don't mention it, you might be fooled.


----------



## siempre33 (28 March 2007)

just 70 Million or so more shares out....once they get over 500 Million it seems there's no stopping there....let's try for a Billion....

no thanx, don't think I'll be buying WMT, but ACB certainly looks tempting in the comparison....largest land holding in Botswana, with the most advanced projects to boot....very prospective for U308....


----------



## Sean K (28 March 2007)

siempre33 said:


> just 70 Million or so more shares out....once they get over 500 Million it seems there's no stopping there....let's try for a Billion....
> 
> no thanx, don't think I'll be buying WMT, but ACB certainly looks tempting in the comparison....largest land holding in Botswana, with the most advanced projects to boot....very prospective for U308....



Siempre, how can WMT be compared to ACB? If it can not, please resist from diverting dicussion from the thread topic. Thanks, kennas.


----------



## Halba (28 March 2007)

Its certainly tempting to buy in for the SPP....@ 21c


----------



## siempre33 (28 March 2007)

kennas,
How can I compare WMT with ACB...?...

Very easily, since there is a lot to compare....they are both focused mainly on uranium....both were recent reco.s by none other than James Dines, "the all-knowing one"....

However, they diverge when it comes to share structure, where A-Cap looks absolutely frugal when compared with Western....I believe management means people, and the people at ACB, by all appearances I can judge by, care much more about the shareholder, and retaining value for the shareholders, than does WMT's people....

regards, siempre..


----------



## Halba (28 March 2007)

Huh? WMT are giving SPP @ 21c a 20% discount to current price. Is that not caring for holder???

I have an order to buy WMT today its mkt cap is fine at 150 million dollars.


----------



## Sean K (28 March 2007)

siempre33 said:


> kennas,
> How can I compare WMT with ACB...?...
> 
> Very easily, since there is a lot to compare....they are both focused mainly on uranium....both were recent reco.s by none other than James Dines, "the all-knowing one"....
> ...



Classic. Both want to mine uranium and were recommended by Jimmy. Siempre, please do not try to hijack threads by diverting attention to other loosely related stocks.


----------



## Halba (28 March 2007)

Siempre you probably need more analysis of the company's projects itself, whether good or bad. that is fine.


----------



## Sean K (28 March 2007)

The probability on break up from the pennant was squashed by that capital raising I feel. Shame. Looked a big chance on that volume. Still holding the line though. Still a chance even with the placement I think. The worlds going U insane atm...dropping under 22 cents will be untidy, IMO.


----------



## Halba (28 March 2007)

:sheep:  :emp: Thanks for your analysis. I have purchased in 3 accounts to be eligible for SPP - in my name, my dads name and in my funds name.


----------



## Jimminy (28 March 2007)

kennas said:


> The probability on break up from the pennant was squashed by that capital raising I feel. Shame. .




Everything changes as each announcement comes to hand Kennas. Thing that investors (or u gamblers) really like is that this company keeps coming up with exceptional news and there is plenty to come one would think.

I don't hold. However all these other announcements sure are making the time pass by quickly as investors await for drilling results in the coming months from Africa. If the results are any where near as good as the rock chip samples from last November 25c might seem cheap in 6 months time.

Those samples were like  .....


----------



## UMike (28 March 2007)

Halba said:


> :sheep:  :emp: Thanks for your analysis. I have purchased in 3 accounts to be eligible for SPP - in my name, my dads name and in my funds name.



 Is there a minimum holding amount to be eligible?


----------



## Mousie (29 March 2007)

Halba said:


> Siempre you probably need more analysis of the company's projects itself, whether good or bad. that is fine.




Oh well, looks like this siempre chap ain't bothering to explain himself


----------



## siempre33 (29 March 2007)

Jimminy said...
"If the results are any where near as good as the rock chip samples from last November 25c might seem cheap in 6 months time."

I think WMT has alot of potential or I wouldn't consider buying, but the co. has certainly capped the NEAR future with this latest highly dilutive financing, with part of it @ .21....it will be a day traders paradise even more-so than presently, and with over 500 million shares out there will be even less leverage* than before....

as far as the rock chip samples are concerned, yes, this looks great, but until drilling confirms our suspicions, it's only a hope....and just watch the profit-takers sell into any newz, just as has been happening....it will be three steps forward and two steps back....

bottom line is...patience required if you consider yourself a long-term holder...

*a leveraged stock is one with few shares outstanding, thus it can move a large percentage on good newz.....of course, leverage is a two-edged sword,
meaning it cuts both wayz....


----------



## Halba (29 March 2007)

> UMike: Is there a minimum holding amount to be eligible?




Umike. 

Not that I am aware of. You need to hold at least over $500 worth though.


----------



## ezyTrader (30 March 2007)

Bomba said:


> Sydney - Tuesday - March 27: (RWE Australian Business News) -
> Western Metals Ltd (ASX code: WMT) today announced a $25 million capital
> raising.
> 
> ...




So, is the SSPP an assured possible purchase for all shareholders? 
I'm thinking of offloading some of my current holdings to take on the SSPP... Does anyone have the same take on this? 20% discount? 

And can any1 explain what the 1-for-1 listed option mean? Do I read it that it's only for the Tricom clients?


----------



## mildew79 (30 March 2007)

Ang said:


> All this talk about Rampers. I have just joined I think if we can stick to the charts and the fundementals we can all benefit. I have attached my look on this stock and my plan always allows me sell half my portion at a profit of 20% or above if it still has the potentional to go up and keep the balance for my Target. I have bought 500K worth of this stock in and out from 2.5 cents and the last lot at 11 cents. Sold half at 14.5 cents and keeping the cream for my 16.5 cent profit target as attached. This is using the old Darvas Box theory. If it reaches that target I might only sell half again of my holding for the next run. Stick to that sort of plan rather than holding on to HOPE and you can make good money. However I don;t do that all the time only stock like this that have good support,, on balance volume and fundementals.
> Kind re




a fellow pro trader hey... hello ang! only just saw this. not bad EOD scanning software protrader  you are the first ive come accross here. maybe i know u??? what your pro trader username?? addin you to my watchlist


----------



## Halba (31 March 2007)

ezyTrader said:
			
		

> So, is the SSPP an assured possible purchase for all shareholders?




Not 100% assured. Thats why I wouldn't sell existing shares. Its worth a punt to get some. 



			
				ezyTrader said:
			
		

> And can any1 explain what the 1-for-1 listed option mean? Do I read it that it's only for the Tricom clients?




Yes that is correct. As it is 35c strike, it gives the company an incentive to increase the share price.


----------



## mildew79 (31 March 2007)

ezyTrader said:


> So, is the SSPP an assured possible purchase for all shareholders?
> I'm thinking of offloading some of my current holdings to take on the SSPP... Does anyone have the same take on this? 20% discount?
> 
> And can any1 explain what the 1-for-1 listed option mean? Do I read it that it's only for the Tricom clients?




seems as though its not assured to me. up to 38.1 milion shares means this is the maximum to be issued to shareholders. first in best dressed???

yes options for tricom only


----------



## Sean K (3 April 2007)

WMT chart update.

Failed the break due to ann and consolidating sideways. Mixed signals from the indicators. MACD lagging momentum, down. Bad. Stochastics hit oversold and turned. Good. Volume down. Bad. Holding above 25 when spp at 21. Good.  

Through 27 is still a breakout IMO. 

(holding - expecting break up, but parachute ready)


----------



## clowboy (3 April 2007)

Well I got the details of SSPP in mail today and according to it you are entitled to participate if you are on the register as of 5pm april 4th (tommorow arvo).  Does't that mean that you would have had to hold the shares as of two days ago?  Ie three days to settlement?

I was expecting the SP to fall back towards 21cps when it went " ex entitlement"  If it has already gone ex-entit then it stands to reason that one should just sell 5k worth of stock and buy back in at 21cps?  The only down side I can see is if the price falls away from 21cps in the time it takes for the shares to be issued I will be powerless to do anything.

Am I right in my thinking? or does it in fact go ex-entitlement 2morrow?

Thanx


----------



## Bomba (3 April 2007)

Isnt there the chance if you sell 5k worth of your stock that you wont get it all back at 21c if the offer is oversubscribed and applications are scaled back?  

Im holding and not bothering with the offer.


----------



## zed327 (3 April 2007)

I'm getting as much as i can.


----------



## Jus (4 April 2007)

Bomba said:


> Isnt there the chance if you sell 5k worth of your stock that you wont get it all back at 21c if the offer is oversubscribed and applications are scaled back?
> 
> Im holding and not bothering with the offer.




i'm with you, holding and not bothering by the SPP.


----------



## clowboy (4 April 2007)

Bomba said:


> Isnt there the chance if you sell 5k worth of your stock that you wont get it all back at 21c if the offer is oversubscribed and applications are scaled back?
> 
> Im holding and not bothering with the offer.




Yes,

Guess thats another risk to add to the eqation


----------



## clowboy (5 April 2007)

Well the way this is going I think the placement will be closed on day one.

It's a 50% gain on your money for nothing?

Seriously thinking about applying for the 5k parcel and holding my current holdings, just don't like the lack of control.


----------



## robandcoll (5 April 2007)

zed327     
          I am with you. Get as much, either through the SSPP or buy as much as possible


----------



## giss (10 April 2007)

The market likes announcement!

10/04/2007 Strengthens Global Team with Executive Appointments 

Looks like wmt is taking another step up.


----------



## Sean K (10 April 2007)

(holding)


----------



## mickqld (10 April 2007)

I would have thought the capital raising and SSPP offer would have held this one back for a while but it seems to be having the opposite effect. Am just blown away by this stock it is in a frenzy at the moment. Got in at 8cent average and wont be selling this one for at least another 12 months. Might just be able to retire on this one alone I think.  

Holding TLS,ERG,WMT,BLR,PEN,MKY,RMG,SBL


----------



## ezyTrader (10 April 2007)

clowboy said:


> Well I got the details of SSPP in mail today and according to it you are entitled to participate if you are on the register as of 5pm april 4th (tommorow arvo).  Does't that mean that you would have had to hold the shares as of two days ago?  Ie three days to settlement?




I received the mail about the company report and a bit of elaboration on the SSPP. Is there a separate SSPP form to fill in? Anybody else got the mail on that?


----------



## giss (10 April 2007)

ezyTrader said:


> I received the mail about the company report and a bit of elaboration on the SSPP. Is there a separate SSPP form to fill in? Anybody else got the mail on that?




I want to know too! I am assuming it will come in the mail after general meeting confirms the offer?


----------



## UMike (10 April 2007)

giss said:


> I want to know too! I am assuming it will come in the mail after general meeting confirms the offer?



I assumed that it'd come in the mail.

As of yet I ain't herd nothing.


----------



## Halba (10 April 2007)

Hi all WMT holders.

All SPP documents dispatched today.

Source: straight from the company.


----------



## giss (11 April 2007)

still headed up. The new management setup must have caused the market to rerate this stock.


----------



## Royce (11 April 2007)

Took profits today at 35.5 cents....Hopefully will get most back under the SSPP.

Royce


----------



## yada (13 April 2007)

Royce said:


> Took profits today at 35.5 cents....Hopefully will get most back under the SSPP.
> 
> Royce




Shapes up to be a great deal! The share price is currently hovering at 35c and the offer is to buy at 21c. Sitting on a 14c instant profit assuming the stock price remains where it is.
My only hassle is that I don't have $5000 credit limit on my credit card and don't have a cheque facility, so paying for it is going to be a challenge


----------



## Halba (13 April 2007)

yada said:


> Shapes up to be a great deal! The share price is currently hovering at 35c and the offer is to buy at 21c. Sitting on a 14c instant profit assuming the stock price remains where it is.
> My only hassle is that I don't have $5000 credit limit on my credit card and don't have a cheque facility, so paying for it is going to be a challenge





I purchased in 4 accounts. My personal name, my company name, my fund name and my mum's name. All applications were sent yesterday. Also used 1 form with my mum's credit card. :brille:


----------



## zed327 (13 April 2007)

I'm with you Royce and sold at 35.5c

Indicators are over bought at the moment and i'm hoping to buy back in at 30.5c

Murphy's Law is that they will drop a rippa ann on the market and it shoots up.

Got a trading strategy got to stick to it for once.


----------



## spooly74 (13 April 2007)

Halba said:


> I purchased in 4 accounts. My personal name, my company name, my fund name and my mum's name. All applications were sent yesterday. Also used 1 form with my mum's credit card. :brille:





Hi Halba, not sure if you will get them all ....... on the back of the form
There is a limitation on participation.
Not sure how your accounts are setup though, easy money at the moment if you get them  

LIMITATION ON PARTICIPATION 

The maximum subscription limitation of $4,935 will apply even if an Eligible Shareholder has received more than one Application Form (whether in respect of a joint holding account of because Eligible Shareholder has more than one holding under seperate share accounts)


----------



## Halba (13 April 2007)

Hi my company, fund, personal are all seperate.


----------



## kromey (14 April 2007)

zed327 said:


> I'm with you Royce and sold at 35.5c
> 
> Indicators are over bought at the moment and i'm hoping to buy back in at 30.5c
> 
> ...




URA:AIM WMT partner in Tanzania share price rocketed up 29% last night in London also with record volume 30 million rumour WMT will do a take-over.


----------



## Royce (14 April 2007)

kromey said:


> URA:AIM WMT partner in Tanzania share price rocketed up 29% last night in London also with record volume 30 million rumour WMT will do a take-over.




Well if the share price rockets up next week, will only make the SPP even more attractive. I never regret taking a profit...will never go broke that way.

Royce


----------



## xjzha1 (14 April 2007)

Any one not received their SSPP applications? When I called them early in the week they said it should arrive in my mailbox by end of week and it didn't


----------



## Royce (14 April 2007)

I received mine on Thursday..( Melbourne)...I would be ringing the Company on Monday.

Cheers 

Royce


----------



## Jimminy (14 April 2007)

kromey said:


> URA:AIM WMT partner in Tanzania share price rocketed up 29% last night in London also with record volume 30 million rumour WMT will do a take-over.




Why would they takeover a JV partner when they have only done trenching on those joint assets - they might be class management at WMT; but they're not stupid.

What is the source of your rumour by the way??


----------



## kromey (14 April 2007)

Jimminy said:


> Why would they takeover a JV partner when they have only done trenching on those joint assets - they might be class management at WMT; but they're not stupid.
> 
> What is the source of your rumour by the way??




Not my rumour London Telegraph.


----------



## Jimminy (14 April 2007)

thanks Kromey - interesting. Bad luck to seller on Friday I guess. Regardless of whether this is true or not it will fly come Monday. 

Found it.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/money/main.jhtml?view=DETAILS&grid=&xml=/money/2007/04/14/cxmktrep14.xml


----------



## kromey (14 April 2007)

Jimminy said:


> thanks Kromey - interesting. Bad luck to seller on Friday I guess. Regardless of whether this is true or not it will fly come Monday.
> 
> Found it.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/money/main.jhtml?view=DETAILS&grid=&xml=/money/2007/04/14/cxmktrep14.xml




It's all good Jimminy.


----------



## zed327 (14 April 2007)

Generally the sp of the company doing the purchasing slips a bit and if WMT are after URA then i'd expect the same.
There is an incredible amount of ramping going on in the HC forum and it's best left there.
Facts and T/A are 100 times more relevent than hyped-up junior traders making their first profit.


----------



## kromey (14 April 2007)

zed327 said:


> Generally the sp of the company doing the purchasing slips a bit and if WMT are after URA then i'd expect the same.
> There is an incredible amount of ramping going on in the HC forum and it's best left there.
> Facts and T/A are 100 times more relevent than hyped-up junior traders making their first profit.




OK zed sit back and watch.


----------



## kromey (15 April 2007)

nizar said:


> Wow... thats a good effort soN!



Thanx Nizar i took a lot of interest in this stock from this site way back when Jemma started posting very informative information by the way where is she?


----------



## M1llion (15 April 2007)

Hey guys, hopefully the price does go up tommorrow, but just wondering I bought in on 2/4/07, but settlement wasnt until 5/4/07. Does that mean I am able to apply for this SSPP... please I hope I can.
thanks


----------



## a9943 (15 April 2007)

kromey said:


> Thanx Nizar i took a lot of interest in this stock from this site way back when Jemma started posting very informative information by the way where is she?





Hi,
I (from Germany) haven't received the application form for sspp yet: I have WMT from beginning of March. Does it depend on my German bank?
Anyway I would like to write WMT, but I coudln't find the email address of their IR on their web-site. Could you give me the email address of investor relations of WMT? Tanks in advance!


----------



## Sean K (15 April 2007)

a9943 said:


> Hi,
> I (from Germany) haven't received the application form for sspp yet: I have WMT from beginning of March. Does it depend on my German bank?
> Anyway I would like to write WMT, but I coudln't find the email address of their IR on their web-site. Could you give me the email address of investor relations of WMT? Tanks in advance!



Try this:

http://www.westernmetals.com.au/


----------



## Jimminy (16 April 2007)

be interesting to see if there is any truth in this rumour this week.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/money/main.jhtml?view=DETAILS&grid=&xml=/money/2007/04/14/cxmktrep14.xml


----------



## Sean K (16 April 2007)

Jimminy said:


> be interesting to see if there is any truth in this rumour this week.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/money/main.jhtml?view=DETAILS&grid=&xml=/money/2007/04/14/cxmktrep14.xml



Where there's smoke there's fire. Sometimes. Interesting.



> In the Aim-market, there was very heavy trading in Uranium Resources, up 1.5 to 6.87p. More than 25m shares changed hands, compared with an average daily volume of less than 1m.
> 
> The rumour going around was that Australia's Western Metals may be mulling a bid for the company, which has deposits in Southern Africa and Australia.
> 
> There was consolidation in the sector earlier in the day, as Central African Mining, up  ¼ to 60p, made an all-share bid for Australia's uranium-focused company OmegaCorp.




Not sure how good that is for WMT. It's generally better to be the prey.


----------



## nizar (16 April 2007)

kennas said:


> Not sure how good that is for WMT. It's generally better to be the prey.




It sure is.
Like MTN


----------



## Jimminy (16 April 2007)

kennas said:


> Not sure how good that is for WMT. It's generally better to be the prey.




True in most case Kennas. However WMT has significant momentum behind it and I believe investors will see this as a significant sign about the potential of the Mtonya project in Tanzania where drilling is occurring.

If the rumour is true then I will be buying more - simple as that. Shows how confident management are in this project possibly being a significant high grade project.

All depends how the deal (if any) is done. Scrip hopefully.


----------



## Jimminy (16 April 2007)

kromey said:


> OK zed sit back and watch.




You been watching Zed??


----------



## mickqld (16 April 2007)

There has got to be more to this stock than day traders on capital raising and good P.R work on its projects. I'd love to know what hasn't been revealed from their projects. Up to 42.5 cents so far today it just seems to be snowballing on news that shouldn't be sending it up this far. I suppose the old adage "the market doesn't lie" is applying here. The market knows something else but when will all be revealed.


----------



## chris1983 (16 April 2007)

Wow selling these was a mistake.  A profit is a profit though.  welldone guys.


----------



## zed327 (16 April 2007)

Yes i have been watching Jimminy.
Guess i got that wrong but i'm still happy sitting out of the market for the moment all cashed up looking for an opportunity.


----------



## Jimminy (16 April 2007)

Good luck Zed. 

This how I felt after I had sold out of WMT earlier..... 


Now that I've bought back in higher I feel like this.....:  


Make sure you aren't banging your head in another six months.


----------



## Halba (16 April 2007)

:nosympath lets be reasonable fellas, market value fully diluted incl. new options ~$250m

*WITHOUT A SINGLE DRILL HOLE*


----------



## kromey (16 April 2007)

Halba said:


> :nosympath lets be reasonable fellas, market value fully diluted incl. new options ~$250m
> 
> *WITHOUT A SINGLE DRILL HOLE*




Are you saying good or bad?


----------



## Sean K (16 April 2007)

I agree with Halba, the market cap is getting stretched here on the 'assets' it has. Although highly prospective, there must be something about this that we punters don't know about, or it's just day traders riding the wave. Needs some consolidation at least sideways, to remain healthy. 

Actually does have some excellent trench and surface samples in Tanzania. Radiometrics look outstanding, but that doesn't mean uranium. 

Looks to have a good management team on the surface.

Something else is driving this at the moment though IMO.

(holding - those 21 cents shares in the spp look ok at the moment  )


----------



## Halba (16 April 2007)

My post - neither good nor bad. Just overvalued on what they have currently. Until i see a drill hole to estimate the thickness grade doesn't mean much if its 1m thick. $250m valuation is half of quality stuff like Bannerman with proven results. It needs something. And the strike length of the anomaly was only 500m. This is the Henri anomaly. You can't find large tonnages in 500m strike lengths(if you do you defy the laws of plain geology, or unless the mineralisation is 200-300m deep or very thick)

cheers kennas

It looks like day traders have done a 'number' on WMT. Don't get burnt when the drills only show 1-10m thicknesses of 500-1000ppm grades! I wouldn't be touching it at these levels.


----------



## clowboy (16 April 2007)

has anyone applied for the spp?

In particular has anyone applied and used credit card to pay for them?

I sent my application by fax the day I got it and rang to confirm they recieved it but as yet no charge?????

Am I just impatient?


----------



## zed327 (16 April 2007)

I have applied for the sspp using the visa card until the profits made on WMT are put in my account. 
No charge yet.

Best of luck to everyone that holds WMT. 
If it drops back into the low 30c area i'll be back in.


----------



## kromey (16 April 2007)

zed327 said:


> I have applied for the sspp using the visa card until the profits made on WMT are put in my account.
> No charge yet.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone that holds WMT.
> If it drops back into the low 30c area i'll be back in.




Zed when did u get yours i'm in Perth as well?


----------



## kromey (16 April 2007)

Halba said:


> My post - neither good nor bad. Just overvalued on what they have currently. Until i see a drill hole to estimate the thickness grade doesn't mean much if its 1m thick. $250m valuation is half of quality stuff like Bannerman with proven results. It needs something. And the strike length of the anomaly was only 500m. This is the Henri anomaly. You can't find large tonnages in 500m strike lengths(if you do you defy the laws of plain geology, or unless the mineralisation is 200-300m deep or very thick)
> 
> cheers kennas
> 
> It looks like day traders have done a 'number' on WMT. Don't get burnt when the drills only show 1-10m thicknesses of 500-1000ppm grades! I wouldn't be touching it at these levels.



What if the drill results are deeper thicknesses and say up to 6000ppm grades. Just looking at the flipside.


----------



## Jimminy (16 April 2007)

kennas said:


> I agree with Halba, the market cap is getting stretched here on the 'assets' it has. Although highly prospective, there must be something about this that we punters don't know about, or it's just day traders riding the wave. Needs some consolidation at least sideways, to remain healthy.




Quite simple really. The market is factoring in a future announcement on an acquisition once the cap raising is finalised. Read between the lines as to why they are raising $25m. Clearly stated in their letter with sspp and rumours are rife on the LSE AIM that URA is being considered as a takeover target.


Yes I would be happy with consolidation at 45c. Getting a tad too parabolic.


----------



## PureCoco (16 April 2007)

You'll probably find they are waiting to see how over subscribed they are.  If so, they will pro rater the shares out then you may find they take the approprate amount off your creidt card.  I put my chq in the post today. I don't expect to get the full amount I applied for.


----------



## Halba (17 April 2007)

Jimminy said:


> Quite simple really. The market is factoring in a future announcement on an acquisition once the cap raising is finalised. Read between the lines as to why they are raising $25m. Clearly stated in their letter with sspp and rumours are rife on the LSE AIM that URA is being considered as a takeover target.
> 
> 
> Yes I would be happy with consolidation at 45c. Getting a tad too parabolic.




I don't see how an acquisition would make any difference. URA.AIM was only being valued at $25m, so how can it add more than this?

re: kromey: 6000ppm widths, thats all pure speculation! You are saying its got 0.6% uranium? I doubt it! I reckon they will hit uranium but 1-10m widths 500-1500ppm.


----------



## Jimminy (17 April 2007)

hope you won't be doing this in 12 months time Halba.


----------



## Halba (17 April 2007)

I wouldn't be coz if the drills are good I would be in properly, but at this stage lots of companies demanding my attention that are undervalued with REAL deposits (ERN,BMN,MTN) for example, much cheaper than WMT.

EDIT: good drills by WMT, will rerate it however, as the whole prospectivity of the project will be rerated to the 300-400m mkt cap bracket.


----------



## Jimminy (17 April 2007)

yep there is always going to be a plethora of stocks we each look at that run, when we never bought. Can't be on everything and have 20/20 hindsight.

Got luck with those.


----------



## yada (17 April 2007)

M1llion said:


> Hey guys, hopefully the price does go up tommorrow, but just wondering I bought in on 2/4/07, but settlement wasnt until 5/4/07. Does that mean I am able to apply for this SSPP... please I hope I can.
> thanks




Unfortunately, you need to be on the books by 30th March

From the website:
"This schedule means that, taking into account T+3, members of the public will need to
purchase shares prior to close of trading on 30 March 2007 to be on the company’s share
register in time to participate in the SSPP."


----------



## Sean K (17 April 2007)

I'm trying to work out why WMT are commanding such a market cap. I initially bought on the potential break and then more on the break with a 38 ish cent target from the break. Seeing the strength in this I've held on, but now obviouly wondering why the intense interest. Is it just U fever? 

*WMT summary:*
509m @ $0.42 = $214m

Cash $4m
SPP for $25m

Management all 20-30 years in resources including; BHP, WMC, RIO, View, Arafura, Barrick, Resolute. Extended team has very good Uranium experience in Africa and Sth America. 

*Projects: *

*USA  - Colorado, Glade U*
JV Linx1 – WML owns 54% and project managers
Glade is under shallow cover along strike from uranium bearing channels in the Four Corner area, where there have been historical uranium production.
Exploration program begins in May
5000m program in Q3-4

*Peru – Lukkacha Cu-Mo-Au*
JV Partner Rustica Claudia 5 WML ownes 51% and 100% on payment of $2.5m to JV within 4 years.
3000 ha highly prospective  land surrounded by RIO, NCM, NEM, and Anglo American

*Tanzania  – Mtonya U, Ruhuhu U, Makataporo U*
Relatively low risk country
13,000km² land total 
Farm in and JV’s with URA earning between 40 – 60%
WML (WMT) manager on all tenements
Mtonya – Henri - Rollfront deposit, with surface trenching 6.5% U

*Australia – QLD, W Georgetown Zn-Pb*
BHP conducting ‘Falcon’ airborne geophysics to generate Au and U targets for WML to drill.
BHP has claw back up to 75%

*Australia – Tas, Zeehan Sn*
JV with GIP NML holds 60% can earn 70% on BFS
Endowment 7.3mtn @ .69% Sn (Palmer 1982 – Aberfoyle)
Upside at depth
Sn up 75%

Where's the upside here? 

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Jimminy (17 April 2007)

money follows management Kennas. In this case with uranium mania, even more important to find a small cap with above average management credentials, good resources and a good newsflow.

WMT fit the bill for investors around the world. 

If you believe in a nuclear renaissance over the coming decade - you get in now - it's that simple.

The market never argues or lies when it comes to supply & demand fundamentals.


----------



## kromey (18 April 2007)

New uranium picks coming Tuesday! (by Sean Brodrick)
4/14/2007 8:00:00 AM



Sean here with an important heads-up: I'm getting ready to issue my new small-cap uranium recommendations on Tuesday, and the tailwinds in our sails couldn't be stronger. 

Just this past week, the price of uranium busted the $100 level and soared to a record $113 per pound! 

Holy smokes! In 2003, it was $10! That's a 1,030% move in a little over four years! But if you think $113 per pound is high, just wait. It wouldn't surprise me to see uranium DOUBLE AGAIN in the next 12 months. 

That's why, since last year, I've been jumping all over uranium recommendations to my subscribers, and that's why I'm getting ready to jump on them again. 

Look. This price surge is the catalyst for a chain reaction of parallel surges in uranium stocks, as one undervalued miner after another blasts off. Plus, I have several new ones that are on the launching pad right now. 

I'll get to those in a sec. First, let's look at why uranium supply is so squeezed … 

Uranium Miners Seem Trapped
In the Poseidon Adventure

Late last year, utilities and other uranium users were already nervous about the intense and chronic supply/demand squeeze. Then disaster struck when Cameco's Cigar Lake Mine flooded.

Cameco planned to bring Cigar Lake online in 2008, with seven million pounds of uranium in the first year and full-scale production of 18 million pounds annually thereafter. Keep in mind, 18 million pounds is more than a tenth of last year's total global demand of 171 million pounds. 

That's like the global oil market losing Saudi Arabia's production! And now, Cameco says its deliveries of uranium from Cigar Lake will be delayed at least until 2010. And many analysts expect it will be longer than that before Cigar Lake comes online.

In 2008, uranium demand was already expected to exceed supply by 25 million pounds. With Cigar Lake seriously delayed, that gap will be 32 million pounds! Put another way ”” the shortfall in uranium is going to soar by 30%! 

Ranger Mine
Supply Woes

Even as utilities were left reeling from the loss of Cigar Lake, we got word of serious flooding at the Ranger Mine in Queensland Australia.

This is another major disaster! ERA produces more than one-tenth of the world's uranium. On April 2, after assessing the damage, it said its Ranger mine may produce as much as 35% less uranium in the coming year due to the flooding.

Over four million pounds of uranium production that was supposed to be delivered this year is wiped out. What's more, four million pounds is more than all the new uranium production that is coming online this year! 

Bad News Lights a 
Fuse on Rocket Stocks

The news is so bad that many utilities that use uranium haven't been able to fully digest it. They're still sitting on their hands. This move to $113 per pound is the first indication that they might be coming out of shock straight into panic mode.


In fact, we're seeing evidence that's already beginning to happen. 

On Tuesday, for example, one uranium stock went through the roof, taking it up 94% just since I recommended it in January.

Then on Wednesday, still ANOTHER one of my recommended uranium picks went blasting off, straight through the roof, thanks to a takeover bid from a larger company.

Just Wednesday alone, it was up 12.6%! And, I don't think the bidding is over on this one yet ”” I think it has a long way to go. It's also up 94%, just this year alone! 

But the week wasn't over yet! A THIRD uranium pick went ballistic. This stock jumped 27% in just one day! 

Despite the huge move, this is no overnight sensation ”” it's been quietly building a portfolio of uranium resources in four countries on three continents. 

And now with uranium well past the $100 barrier, investors around the world are realizing this stock is grossly undervalued. It's had a huge move, but I believe even bigger gains are yet to come.

See the pattern? This is happening over and over again! 

You know that I cannot guarantee results and that losses are also possible. But if you think these gains are impressive, wait till you see the potential gains on the smaller cap picks that I'll be issuing on Tuesday. 

Why I Think My New Picks 
Are Going to Be the NEXT 
To Blast Off

These are all great returns, and I'm proud to have these stocks in my portfolios. But the big question for investors is, "Which stocks are next to blast off?" I have some ideas …

In my second uranium report, I have a whole new set of recommendations. And due to their smaller size and greater leverage, these picks have the potential to do even better. 

Here's a sneak peak …

Uranium Small Cap #1:
Near-Zero Production Costs!

This is probably one of the few companies in the world that can churn out tons of uranium without spending an extra penny to do it.

How is that possible? Simple: They mine another valuable mineral which totally offsets the mining, transportation and milling costs for the uranium ore, giving the company a cost base of zero on its uranium production.

Your price for a nice stake: 16 cents per dollar of uranium reserves.

Uranium Small Cap #2:
Rich Uranium Reserves for 26 Cents on the Dollar! 

This uranium company has a very small market cap right now but, in the not-too-distant future, could easily be worth a billion.

What I find especially attractive is the fact that its prime properties were originally staked in the late 1960s and explored in the late 1970s. Then came the Three Mile Island disaster, and all that valuable data went into deep storage.

Result: The company has now inherited a detailed treasure map to some of the richest uranium deposits in the world.

Your cost to buy into those reserves: About 26 cents on the dollar.

Uranium Small Cap #3:
Growing Reserves and Bringing a Mine Online by 2010!

This small uranium wonder should go into commercial production in 2010, and yet investors haven't discovered it yet. That's a pity ”” for them ”” because this company is also growing its reserve base and has a crackerjack team with enough experience and know-how to take its properties from resource to mine. 

Uranium Small Cap #4:
Better Global Diversification Than Some Large Cap Miners

When you're buying a small, up-and-coming mining company, you usually don't expect to get the kind of global diversification that's associated mostly with mature, large cap miners.

But this small uranium wonder does even better: It has uranium resources in North America, South America, Asia and Australia. Its reserves aren't proven yet, but should be at least 17 million pounds, probably much more. And you can buy a stake at the effective cost of just pennies on the dollar.

Uranium Small Cap #5:
The Greatest Story Never Told

I had to pinch myself to believe this one when I found it. This company's team has about 280 years of uranium expertise ”” they can handle anything!

And right now they're poring over the company's HUGE database of drilling and survey data compiled in the 1970s and 1980s by the oil companies that were exploring for uranium all over the Western U.S. at the time. The company is constantly drilling to expand its resource base and is working hard to bring its Texas and Wyoming mines to production.

Uranium Small Cap #6:
Europe's Next Big Uranium Mine

After the Berlin Wall fell, this company scooped up old Communist-era uranium resources for pennies on the dollar. Now, it's trading for about a TENTH of what its resource base is worth.

My Next Set of Uranium 
Recommendations Are Going 
Out This Coming Tuesday, 
Just 3 Days from Now!

Here's what I'm going to do: This coming Tuesday, April 17, I'm sending my final six picks to a small group of disciplined, profit-savvy investors, including very specific trading instructions. Exactly what to buy, at what price, how much … and why.

Next, I will send out regular follow-ups on each and every one of the picks for a full year.

Many analysts think they've done their job when they get you INTO an investment, but then they don't stick around to help you get OUT.

That's not my way. My philosophy of investing is that you're in this game to take out hard cash for yourself. And never in my lifetime have I seen a better or clearer opportunity to do just that!

Why The Small-Cap Uranium Stocks
Are Delivering Far BIGGER Gains

The uranium market is growing faster than probably any natural resource market on the planet.

I told you how, just TWO years ago, uranium was trading at $20 per pound. Now, it's over $100 per pound ”” more than FIVE times more. That's what I call jumping by leaps and bounds!

But the larger, stodgier uranium companies can't jump that fast. It takes them time to explore and develop enough new mines. Even if they could move fast, doubling and tripling their existing revenues takes more time. 

The small companies are a different breed. They're in the vanguard of this boom. They're the ones in the forefront of exploration and development. They're the companies that the big behemoths are hunting down for potential buy-outs.

But these stocks are so small … so packed with potential … and sometimes so thinly traded, I must limit the distribution of my report to a small group of elite subscribers who have an appetite for big profits. 

That's one reason the price is $995, including my report and a year of follow-ups.

If you feel you can't afford it, please don't buy it. But consider this: Even the gains from my WORST uranium pick would have paid for the FULL cost of the package … and just after six months!


----------



## Sean K (18 April 2007)

kromey said:


> New uranium picks coming Tuesday! (by Sean Brodrick)
> 4/14/2007 8:00:00 AM
> 
> But these stocks are so small … so packed with potential … and sometimes so thinly traded, I must limit the distribution of my report to a small group of elite subscribers who have an appetite for big profits.
> ...



kromey, this looks like an add to me. What's the point of the post unless you can name the companies. Your names not Sean Brodrick is it?


----------



## mickqld (18 April 2007)

3 directors have purchased a total of 17.5 million shares. I think that is a stunning indication of the confidence in the future growth of this company. Always happy to see directors putting their money into the company they are running.


----------



## Sean K (18 April 2007)

mickqld said:


> 3 directors have purchased a total of 17.5 million shares. I think that is a stunning indication of the confidence in the future growth of this company. Always happy to see directors putting their money into the company they are running.



hmmm, I think they were just converting 5 cent options expiring April 2011. Not sure how great that is.


----------



## kromey (18 April 2007)

kennas said:


> kromey, this looks like an add to me. What's the point of the post unless you can name the companies. Your names not Sean Brodrick is it?




www.moneyandmarkets.com     Cheers kennas.


----------



## mickqld (18 April 2007)

kennas said:


> hmmm, I think they were just converting 5 cent options expiring April 2011. Not sure how great that is.




Yes my mistake didnt read it properly. They were converting oppies. Probably getting ready to sell, maybe not so good news lol


----------



## Sean K (18 April 2007)

I'm out of this for the minute. Looks stretched, unless it comes out with a significant ann - like a purchase, or VG drill results. There may be some consolidation due. Will sit on the sidelines for more direction. 

I'm just playing safe here, as I anticipate market correction shortly, and speccies will be hardest hit, as always. 

DYOR.


----------



## nizar (18 April 2007)

Kennas.
Why do you reckon a correction soon?

Notice how these things happen when people LEAST expect them.


----------



## Sean K (18 April 2007)

nizar said:


> Kennas.
> Why do you reckon a correction soon?
> 
> Notice how these things happen when people LEAST expect them.



Yeah you're right. Generally ASX stocks look pretty solid. Our economy is strong. Low jobless rate, low interest rates, etc. However, XAO is moving a long way from the 200d ma again, RSI also toppy. I think the US will be looking for an excuse to correct again as it's hitting new highs, and the housing market is still looking a problem. Any excuse will bring profit takers in as it did in Feb, and this will effect us. I'm not saying crash, but maybe just a few %, but that will mean many more % to the speccies we are dabbling in. This could continue for a while, but runs like these are not sustainable. If I was long term investing atm I wouldn't be worrying too much, however, my portfolio of stocks are all  speccies. I'm just locking in profits when I can at the moment I suppose. Plus, I'm getting married in 3 weeks and I need some money to pay for the reception.


----------



## Rafa (18 April 2007)

kennas said:


> I'm getting married in 3 weeks and I need some money to pay for the reception.




CONGRATULATIONS KENNAS...
No more posting from you from then on...


----------



## clowboy (19 April 2007)

Well my CC got debited the full application amount today so looks like I got my shares, now just need the SP to stay semi boyuant while they issue them.


----------



## xjzha1 (19 April 2007)

clowboy said:


> Well my CC got debited the full application amount today so looks like I got my shares, now just need the SP to stay semi boyuant while they issue them.




So it's first in best dressed? I thought they will allocate the shares by porpotion of applications received by 27th of Apr. I've sent off my on tuesday and about to apply for $5K limit on my CC.


----------



## Bomba (19 April 2007)

I think they bank all the dosh they get.  Earn a little bit of interest on it.  Then if its oversubscribed they will refund what's owing to each subscriber.


----------



## clowboy (20 April 2007)

From the paper work I read it seemed that it was first in best dressed, for one thing they kept harping on about having the right to close early.

However it was a little ambigius and either of the options put forward on the forum could still happen.

Myself though, I would just close early once I had reached the 25 mill.

Why wait around and delay things when you don't have too?  And all that effort required for refunds etc?

Time alone will tell, but at least I will get some


----------



## mickqld (20 April 2007)

clowboy said:


> Well my CC got debited the full application amount today so looks like I got my shares, now just need the SP to stay semi boyuant while they issue them.




Just because your CC got debited does not mean you have the shares. The offer closes 27th April and the allocation will be based on how many applications they have received not who was in first or last. They will pocket all the money for now and refund the difference if you dont receive the full allotment.


----------



## giss (21 April 2007)

I was a bit worried that they might have missed my fax but my account got debited late friday.


----------



## clowboy (21 April 2007)

mickqld said:


> Just because your CC got debited does not mean you have the shares. The offer closes 27th April and the allocation will be based on how many applications they have received not who was in first or last. They will pocket all the money for now and refund the difference if you dont receive the full allotment.




Yes it does.

It is just a case of how many


----------



## kromey (22 April 2007)

Halba said:


> :nosympath lets be reasonable fellas, market value fully diluted incl. new options ~$250m
> 
> *WITHOUT A SINGLE DRILL HOLE*




Halba this company is going to be huge with their worldwide projects and management. Their shareprice was only 8c at the start of the year and now 43c and yes "without a single drill hole" WMT is assembling one of the best teams for their exploration programs. Can't imagine what the share price will be when they do start to release the drill results. Best u trench samples ever seen in Tanzania up to 6% U308. Then there is the copper project in Peru near the biggest copper mine in South America jv with BHP in QLD falcon survey out soon. That is why people worldwide are seriously buying up big time before it takes off. Also recommended by James Dines at 18c he has never been wrong with an u play. Cheers.


----------



## Jimminy (22 April 2007)

Fact - good companies are never cheap.

On the balance of what information is available (assets, cash, management) -will this company be a succesful company in the future? The resounding answer from the market this year is "Yes'.

This being the case - you take a position in the company now. Not in 3 years time when you realise they are in fact going to be a successful company.

A speculative share but one which the market rates very highly as a speculative share.

Don't go against the grain of the market Halba and use Market Cap as a reason for saying it is overvalued. Three key words - assets, cash, management. The fourth? Momentum.


----------



## kromey (22 April 2007)

Jimminy said:


> Fact - good companies are never cheap.
> 
> On the balance of what information is available (assets, cash, management) -will this company be a succesful company in the future? The resounding answer from the market this year is "Yes'.
> 
> ...




Hey Jimminy charts speak for themselves WMT up around 500% this year BLR also up 400% GGY up 300% there all going places.


----------



## nizar (22 April 2007)

Jimminy said:


> Fact - good companies are never cheap.
> 
> On the balance of what information is available (assets, cash, management) -will this company be a succesful company in the future? The resounding answer from the market this year is "Yes'.
> 
> ...




Great post and I agree wholly.
Halba has missed out on many opportunities because of his market cap approach eg. MRU (dirt), AGS (not even a JORC), EME (only so many pounds), PDN (is it worth $5bil).
But still he has been IMMENSLEY successful, so lets just all stick to our own methods.
There are several ways to skin a cat.


----------



## ta2693 (22 April 2007)

nizar said:


> Great post and i agree wholly.
> Halba has missed out on many opportunities because of his market cap approach eg. MRU (dirt), AGS (not even a JORC), EME (only so many pounds), PDN (is it worth $5bil).
> But still he has been IMMENSLEY successful, so lets just all stick to our own methods.
> There are several ways to skin a cat.




Yes Halba is very good especially at identify undervalued U company and potential U company. I am willing to listen to his analysis. Nobody can predict the market. I hope Halba can continue do well at identify good non-uranium company when the uranium madness fades away.


----------



## kromey (22 April 2007)

ta2693 said:


> Yes Halba is very good especially at identify undervalued U company and potential U company. I am willing to listen to his analysis. Nobody can predict the market. I hope Halba can continue do well at identify good non-uranium company when the uranium madness fades away.




In about another 5-10 years.


----------



## Halba (22 April 2007)

Thanks nizar. No one can get everything. I am surprised MRU went from a $40m company to an $85m company without exploration results. Also WMT went from $100m mkt cap to about $250m mkt cap now post placement without drill results. I did not count on a 'bubble' being formed here...This is worrying - companies that haven't proved themselves without drills are going up many multiples.

I have one undervalued non uranium company: Coote Industrial (CXG), have a look. It is in the rail infrastructure servicing business. Its just recently listed and makes about $10m profit forecast for next year. Its market cap is about $120-130 m so it is selling for a p/e of around 12-13 versus most industrials of much higher. It is growing by acquisition. A similar comparable company is Bradken (BKN) also a industrial stock which I have a small amount of. Have a look =). Another nice niche business is office and storage supplier Dexion(DEX). They are also selling on about 12-13 p/e under Aspect huntley figures. It has a good management team Ex-Smorgon steel. They also grow by acquisition. It is still essential to have some non uranium companies.


----------



## BSD (22 April 2007)

Question

With a fully funded and highly prospective drilling campaign about to begin, why would WMT raise capital before the drill results?


Answers

a. Because the share price was so high

b. Because there was so much hype - punters are borrowing money on credit cards to get set

c. The very smart management team couldn't believe the bankers when they offered them so much money at such an early stage

d. All of the above


----------



## clowboy (22 April 2007)

BSD said:


> Question
> 
> With a fully funded and highly prospective drilling campaign about to begin, why would WMT raise capital before the drill results?
> 
> ...




Im not sure what you are refering to in regards to punters borrowing on CC to get set.

To clarify, I have only paid via CC as it is the easiest and cheapest way to pay.  Im sure that many others that have posted here are in the same boat as myself.  Heaven forbid if people are resorting to maxing out CC to cover the cost of share purchases.  Especially in such a bull market.


----------



## nizar (22 April 2007)

Halba said:


> Thanks nizar. No one can get everything. I am surprised MRU went from a $40m company to an $85m company without exploration results. Also WMT went from $100m mkt cap to about $250m mkt cap now post placement without drill results. I did not count on a 'bubble' being formed here...This is worrying - companies that haven't proved themselves without drills are going up many multiples.
> 
> I have one undervalued non uranium company: Coote Industrial (CXG), have a look. It is in the rail infrastructure servicing business. Its just recently listed and makes about $10m profit forecast for next year. Its market cap is about $120-130 m so it is selling for a p/e of around 12-13 versus most industrials of much higher. It is growing by acquisition. A similar comparable company is Bradken (BKN) also a industrial stock which I have a small amount of. Have a look =). Another nice niche business is office and storage supplier Dexion(DEX). They are also selling on about 12-13 p/e under Aspect huntley figures. It has a good management team Ex-Smorgon steel. They also grow by acquisition. It is still essential to have some non uranium companies.




Halba thanks for those tips i will have a look.
But pe of 12-13 doesnt really interest me.
Have a look at AED (oil play), earnings of $2.20 next year, trading at pe of 2.2.
Or FMG (iron ore), earnings of $10/share next year, currently trading at pe of 2.3


----------



## zt3000 (28 April 2007)

Consolidated nicely aroud 42c ... now for the next run  Anyone know when next drill results are due?


----------



## GRTRADER (30 April 2007)

According to their investor presentation they have:

Tanzania:
Geology: Helicopter based mapping & Ground based regional reconnaissance in Q2
Geophysics: Heliborne radiometric survey in Q2
Drilling: 4,000M planned at Mtonya project in Q2

Glade Uranium:
Geology: Detailed mapping Q2
Geophysics: Ground radiometrics along delores river Q2
Geochemistry: Pathfinder soil survey and radon detection Q2

West Georgetown:
Geophysics: Complete Falcon processing, interpretation Q2

Lukkacha Peru:
Geology: Detailed mapping of porphyry due in Q2
Geochemistry: Stream sediment and soil sampling and assay in Q2
Geophysics: Induced polarisation (IP) on geochem results in Q2

Zeehan Tin (Tassie)
Geology: Geological review Q2
Engineering / Metallurgy: Review mining and processing options Q2

So it looks like May & June should have quite a lot of announcements for WMT holders. Hopefully they will all be positive. Given the quality of management and projects I would guess that this one will be a good one to hold for some time to come. 

I topped up a bit today - anyone else do the same? If the price settles then I will hopefully grab a few more as this does look promising imo but as always DYOR.


----------



## Sean K (30 April 2007)

GRTRADER said:


> I topped up a bit today - anyone else do the same? If the price settles then I will hopefully grab a few more as this does look promising imo but as always DYOR.



 I recently sold at 43 cents. Looks like it may have broken some short term support at 40, and the next real support is at 28 ish, but there might be a little at 35, if this current position is lost. Indicators are saying this is going down for the minute, and when they line up like that, I don't buy. If your a medium to long term holder this means nothing though. General trend is still up, until it breaks that upward support line. You're right about their projects, they all look interesting, especially Tanzania.


----------



## UMike (30 April 2007)

Will top  up  after the Share allocation and if the SP drops a bit.

I bought and sold this one too much so I hope to hold for a medium term


----------



## Sean K (1 May 2007)

kennas said:


> Looks like it may have broken some short term support at 40, and the next real support is at 28 ish, but there might be a little at 35, if this current position is lost. Indicators are saying this is going down for the minute, and when they line up like that, I don't buy. If you're a medium to long term holder this means nothing though. General trend is still up, until it breaks that upward support line.



Chart review. Broke down through the weak support at 40 on increased vol, and now sitting on more weak support at about 35. Another poor night on the DOW then we might be looking at 28 ish support. At that time, this will probably be oversold on the indicators, but will have broken down through uptrend support line. Watching for another opportunity to buy. Hope it turns at this support level for holders.


----------



## drasicjazz (1 May 2007)

thanks kennas
great review ... i m hanging in there 
and will be looking out for a topup at a beter price than the original... 
i m not giving up my dayjob just yet


----------



## zed327 (1 May 2007)

kromey said:
			
		

> kromey
> OK zed sit back and watch.
> 
> You been watching Zed??




I've still been watching kromey.
I got out a bit soon before ( 35.5c ) but a trading plan is a trading plan i must stick too.
Still waiting to buy back in at 30c like i said a couple of weeks ago.
I'm not sitting back hoping the sp will hold but waiting to pounce with my profits.
Are you still holding.


----------



## kromey (1 May 2007)

zed327 said:


> I've still been watching kromey.
> I got out a bit soon before ( 35.5c ) but a trading plan is a trading plan i must stick too.
> Still waiting to buy back in at 30c like i said a couple of weeks ago.
> I'm not sitting back hoping the sp will hold but waiting to pounce with my profits.
> Are you still holding.



Nice one Zed sold a fair swag at 40c and bought into GGY good things are happening there. QLD drilling results due soon hoping it might be the next Kagara. Cheers.


----------



## Sean K (2 May 2007)

kennas said:


> Chart review. Broke down through the weak support at 40 on increased vol, and now sitting on more weak support at about 35. Another poor night on the DOW then we might be looking at 28 ish support. At that time, this will probably be oversold on the indicators, but will have broken down through uptrend support line. Watching for another opportunity to buy. Hope it turns at this support level for holders.



Looks to be bouncing off 35 support and respecting the upward trend line. OK night on the DOW may have saved its short term bacon. Stochs look like they're just about to switch. Still waiting for now. Still vulnerable IMO.


----------



## mickqld (2 May 2007)

kennas said:


> Looks to be bouncing off 35 support and respecting the upward trend line. OK night on the DOW may have saved its short term bacon. Stochs look like they're just about to switch. Still waiting for now. Still vulnerable IMO.




I would agree with your vulnerable statement if this rise was only on low volume but its sitting at 27 million at moment and rising SP. Makes it difficult to see it getting back down below 30s unless a market correction comes along. Seems to be a very solidly supported stock as it should really have been bashed today after the last few sell down days and a general weakness right across the U sector.


----------



## Sean K (2 May 2007)

kennas said:


> Looks to be bouncing off 35 support and respecting the upward trend line. OK night on the DOW may have saved its short term bacon. Stochs look like they're just about to switch. Still waiting for now. Still vulnerable IMO.



I've bought back in on the close due to the strong finish. There were a few big orders on the close, one of $200K. Significant reversal off the support trend line and weak support at 35. Stochs turning. I really didn't expect it to hold at 35. Would have to be a poor night on the DOW now for this not to gap up on open due to that finish IMO. But, stranger things have happened.


----------



## GRTRADER (2 May 2007)

Hi Kennas

I just wanted to say thanks for your analysis I find it very informative.

Your use of charts for the traders like myself who unfortunately dont have enough time to watch stocks as closely as one would like is great.

Cheers


----------



## Sean K (3 May 2007)

kennas said:


> I've bought back in on the close due to the strong finish. There were a few big orders on the close, one of $200K. Significant reversal off the support trend line and weak support at 35. Stochs turning. I really didn't expect it to hold at 35. Would have to be a poor night on the DOW now for this not to gap up on open due to that finish IMO. But, stranger things have happened.



Well, it gapped up, just and then dropped back. I'd expect 35 to now be support and I'll be back out if it doesn't hold above. Appologies to fundamental players on this just holding and keeping, but I'm not very trustful of the U 'bubble' at the moment, with market caps $100m + just on a tenement here and there. Just doesn't seem reasonable to me. So, I have a pretty quick exit strategy for things if I start getting into the red. All the best.


----------



## xjzha1 (6 May 2007)

Regarding the SSPP, how are the shares allocated to me? I use comsec does the shares appear in my "Issuer Sponsored Holdings" after a certain date? (11th of May). Thanks


----------



## Punter (6 May 2007)

kennas said:


> Well, it gapped up, just and then dropped back. I'd expect 35 to now be support and I'll be back out if it doesn't hold above. Appologies to fundamental players on this just holding and keeping, but I'm not very trustful of the U 'bubble' at the moment, with market caps $100m + just on a tenement here and there. Just doesn't seem reasonable to me. So, I have a pretty quick exit strategy for things if I start getting into the red. All the best.




Very risky long trade here kennas...remember 70m+ shares to be allotted the following week due to SSPP.


----------



## kromey (6 May 2007)

Punter said:


> Very risky long trade here kennas...remember 70m+ shares to be allotted the following week due to SSPP.




Just remember WMT are in the USA this week with their USA investors presentation roadshow. Will create a lot of interest.


----------



## Punter (6 May 2007)

kromey said:


> Just remember WMT are in the USA this week with their USA investors presentation roadshow. Will create a lot of interest.




I wouldn't mind kromey....I hold a fair bit of these actually (+applied for SSPP) so if it stays its price then thats good. I will be interested to see what their aggressive drill program in Africa brings, they are planning lots of drilling there over many anomalies...


----------



## robandcoll (6 May 2007)

Goss coming out of the General Meeting is that 20% of holders are from USA. Dines recomendation would have sparked the US interest


----------



## kransky (6 May 2007)

70M new shares on 450M existing shares.. only 15% more shares. probably not that much of a big deal...


----------



## Punter (6 May 2007)

kransky said:


> 70M new shares on 450M existing shares.. only 15% more shares. probably not that much of a big deal...




70m from insto placement

70m from SSPP

Another 68m odd listed options I think? WMTO.

38m unlisted options

So you see WMT has over 736m shares now.

Fully diluted mkt cap is 736*0.395 = 290m

Will need to prove up about (27/450)*290 = 17m pounds to justify this mkt cap (Bannerman peer valuation)

17m pounds is possible I guess.


----------



## giss (7 May 2007)

I just received email from WMT. Everyone who applied for shares will receive half of what they asked for. THe offer was oversubscribed by 22.5 mil (8mil on offer). So instead of 23500 I got 11750. A fair result considering.


----------



## Sean K (7 May 2007)

I've lightened my position on this. Looks like 40 might have firmed as resistance and momentum's down. Stochs about to turn down by the look...Looks more vulnerable now. Not keen on holding too much with the market peaking. 

Looking forward to my 21 cents spp's!  Anyone got a date on when they are issued. I can't find one in the anns?


----------



## PureCoco (8 May 2007)

I think we were lucky to get half the sspp

"The Board advises that the Shareholder Share Purchase Plan (“SSPP”) has closed heavily oversubscribed. Shareholders applied for 145.2 million shares totaling subscription money of $30.5 million, an overwhelming oversubscription of $22.5 million above the $8 million target"  
"Accordingly the Board has resolved to increase the SSPP to a maximum of $15.25 million. This gives participating shareholders 50% of the shares they applied for under the SSPP"

Kennas my understanding from the plan was 
Issue of shares under SSPP  11 May 07
Quotation of shares on ASX 13 May 07


----------



## GRTRADER (8 May 2007)

Over the short term, Kennas, you might be right but as for mid to long term i think this share will keep on rising because of their many developments.

Also do people think the uranium futures will have any effect on this or other aussie uranium shares? it starts in a couple of days - is that why WMT have been doing their roadshow to U.S. investors?


----------



## GoYouGoodThing (9 May 2007)

I havent received an email re: Share Issue after having applied for it? 
Am getting worried... does anyone know when they are meant to be issued....


----------



## bravo (10 May 2007)

What I understood  SPP will be in your a/c on Monday the 14th,
GOOD LUCK
.35 cent is resistent, good luck everyone.


----------



## bravo (10 May 2007)

there is a action here guys presently .355 cents 
taken out .35 in one hit over a million shrs
good to see green today


----------



## robandcoll (10 May 2007)

Announcement out after close.  


https://trading.nab.com.au/ComNews/20070510/00720045.pdf

More Tanzania leases which includes some history of U from a Germany company during the 1980s


----------



## clowboy (10 May 2007)

Can't see it doing much for the share price.

With the SSPP coming online in the next few days it will be interesting to see if the SP can hold up


----------



## GRTRADER (11 May 2007)

Yep aerial results for QLD uranium due out end of May plus the increase in U prices and the futures market so the SP should hold up and hopefully progress by June or end June


----------



## PureCoco (12 May 2007)

My WMT SSPP shares came through last night.  I am pretty happy with receiving half of what I applied for.  Hope you all did well too.


----------



## PureCoco (12 May 2007)

Also interesting to see that each of the Directors received half of their applied for SSPP at the price we paid 21c.


----------



## GoYouGoodThing (13 May 2007)

My shares appeared in my account on Friday night as well.

Will be very interesting as to what happens tomorrow.


----------



## drasicjazz (13 May 2007)

Can we expect that the sp will drop deeper, or is this the end of the dark sspp cloud over this stock...
I didn 't apply for the sspp you see 

ps is it alway a good thing to apply for sspp? and is there always a drop in the sp?


----------



## zt3000 (13 May 2007)

drasicjazz said:


> Can we expect that the sp will drop deeper, or is this the end of the dark sspp cloud over this stock...
> I didn 't apply for the sspp you see
> 
> ps is it alway a good thing to apply for sspp? and is there always a drop in the sp?




generally ... yes ... this is because as more shares are added to the total issue it dilutes the value of the shares.

Ie Currenlty on the market - 1000 shares @ $10

new issue of 1000 shares @ $5

gives new value of 2000 shares of $7.50 ... share price falls

so you can see all the current shares will adjust accordinly to reflect the new share price

but then this will also create a buying opportunity at the bottom if you think the stock is now undervalued or oversold when people profit take


----------



## nizar (13 May 2007)

zt3000 said:


> but then this will also create a buying opportunity at the bottom if you think the stock is now undervalued or oversold when people profit take




Aha.
Buying opportunity at the bottom?
But how will you know if its the bottom?
I guess if it falls even more and becomes even "cheaper" you can always buy more, right?


----------



## clowboy (13 May 2007)

Given that everyone only got half what they applied for though the SP may not fall by as much?

Always count on the market doing the unexpected


----------



## UMike (13 May 2007)

PureCoco said:


> My WMT SSPP shares came through last night.  I am pretty happy with receiving half of what I applied for.  Hope you all did well too.



I have not received any notification of how many I got nor has any moneys been refunded.


----------



## Punter (13 May 2007)

UMike said:


> I have not received any notification of how many I got nor has any moneys been refunded.




Umike please go to this to check your details. Enter all your HIN and details here under "Shareholder Login". 

https://www.securitytransfer.com.au/

Thanks. Have a good one Umike.


----------



## UMike (13 May 2007)

Punter said:


> Umike please go to this to check your details. Enter all your HIN and details here under "Shareholder Login".
> 
> https://www.securitytransfer.com.au/
> 
> Thanks. Have a good one Umike.



Yep got half of what I applied for.

Thanks very much for the link.   I'm one of those that don't count it till I see it in print.

Any clues on the date of overpaid amount being refunded?


----------



## robandcoll (13 May 2007)

Just noted a post from thursday night announcement stating  that it would not have any affect on the SP.

Friday was a red day and WMT was green

for those that did not see the announcement

https://trading.nab.com.au/ComNews/2...0/00720045.pdf


----------



## PureCoco (14 May 2007)

The market depth on WMT this morning is telling of those who bought to sell straight away - perfect 1/2 parcels.  No vision!  sell at 24cents!  Thought the balance looks set to stay around 35 cents atm.  I bought in at 8 cents and there is no way i am selling a single share.


----------



## bravo (14 May 2007)

I agree,
I'm not going to sell any shrs too.
I think SP today will be sky roketed,
Than following days will show the brightness of  WMT


----------



## Rob_ee (14 May 2007)

Its a funny thing how market psychology works.

My MS exploration gave this as a good buy at .27c but I read the announcements of the .21c placement and didn't buy out of fear that the SP would have to retreat to nearer those levels.

I was a little annoyed with myself when it rocketed past 40c.
Bought a few days ago at .345 (well past my original .27) because I have given up reading announcements and now only go by price and volume.

Had I known that all the .21c options were coming on line today there is no way I would have bought expecting the price to retreat substantially today.

A good lesson here to all new market fodder like me (4 months in the game)

STICK TO YOUR TRADING PLAN no matter what your emotions until such time as it proves faulty.

Of course the day is young, anything might happen yet.

Rob


----------



## PureCoco (14 May 2007)

It is now sitting on .365 cents.  I would expect to see it move up gradually in the next few days as it has had a solid consolidation for a few weeks.  

As for buying I buy when I have spare cash.  I don't have the freedom of some of these lucky humans to buy vast amounts and sell fast.  It is all long term.


----------



## i4560011 (14 May 2007)

Really don't know why people are assuming the SP will drop when the SSPP are released. I would of thought there will be a slight correction when the *announcement* was made, not months afterwards.

I bought into this company around the 25cent mark in early April after a noticing it was a strong support. I assume that was when the SSPP was announced?

35Cents seems to be the current support, being hoving around it for the last few weeks


----------



## Rob_ee (14 May 2007)

i4560011 said:


> Really don't know why people are assuming the SP will drop when the SSPP are released. I would of thought there will be a slight correction when the *announcement* was made, not months afterwards.
> 
> I bought into this company around the 25cent mark in early April after a noticing it was a strong support. I assume that was when the SSPP was announced?
> 
> 35Cents seems to be the current support, being hoving around it for the last few weeks




At the time I was trading for a grand total of 2 months.

As to why ... fear, inexperience and all the other things that confuse a novice trader when confronted with the obscene amount of money that changes hands daily.

Having bought at 34.5c feeling Ok at the moment BUT tomorrow is another day

Rob


----------



## AndyMc (14 May 2007)

Hey guys

I just placed my first ever stock purchase tonight on WMT... 

I hope I didn't noob it up.. I was a bit confused with what amount i should put in the "at limit" column and "good all day" option.. 

It wasn't a large order only 2200 shares and set the at limit to 0.3800 (I hope that was the correct thing to do)


----------



## daveo1 (14 May 2007)

AndyMc said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I just placed my first ever stock purchase tonight on WMT...
> 
> ...




about the same as my ist time 

always seems different when its real not paper.

ps. dont worry about what other people say (remember its only unsubstaniated gossip!) ( and a very good read:alcohol: )


----------



## bravo (15 May 2007)

G'day guys,
top 20 shareholders opt. ann. very good.
Big instut. are holding now big percentage,
Today is another day to run I think,
good luck for all share holders, this is a good stock to hold for long term I belive.


----------



## yada (17 May 2007)

Has anyone received a refund for the un-allocated part or a letter confirming the amount of shares that were allocated yet?
I'm yet to recieve either...


----------



## clowboy (17 May 2007)

yada said:


> Has anyone received a refund for the un-allocated part or a letter confirming the amount of shares that were allocated yet?
> I'm yet to recieve either...




Recieved both in the same envolope today.  As it is a perth based company and I live in Perth, if you are interstate I would be expecting it tommorow or the next day at the latest.


----------



## obikwan (18 May 2007)

I've received half of the shares I applied for, 11750 and got the securities transfer letter today, but didn't get a check with it. How long do these things usually take? I live in Perth btw...

Oh, and why doesn't the correct amount show up on etrade? It's showing on my portfolio as if i got 11750 shares for free, and it's diluted the initial price i paid???


----------



## miiine (18 May 2007)

Obikwan are you sure you didn't get a cheque with it? I live in melb, received the security transfer letter. The cheque was on the 2nd page they sent with it.

BTW have you guys seen the options issued this week trading under WMTO? I'm thinking of selling out a few shares to buy the options....


----------



## clowboy (19 May 2007)

obikwan said:


> I've received half of the shares I applied for, 11750 and got the securities transfer letter today, but didn't get a check with it. How long do these things usually take? I live in Perth btw...
> 
> Oh, and why doesn't the correct amount show up on etrade? It's showing on my portfolio as if i got 11750 shares for free, and it's diluted the initial price i paid???




Cheque should definatley be with the same paperwork.

Only way to get etrade to fix it is to email/ring them and get them to adjust it.

Or if like me you prefer, you can just leave it showing a nice big return that we only ever dream about.


----------



## woksta (19 May 2007)

I live in Perth as well and only got my allotment today with no cheque.  I spoke to Security transfer registrars straight after and they said some cheques were not sent with the allotment (??) so we should receive our refund hopefully Monday/Tuesday.  Oh well, just have to wait till next week.....


----------



## UMike (19 May 2007)

I got my cheque also.   I live in Melbourne.

So what do you all think are the prospects for the sp from here?


----------



## obikwan (20 May 2007)

BAH! Thank you for the replies. I guess the postal service aint that great in Perth...the closer you live, the slower they are lol.

I will wait till Monday/Tuesday also before I start panicking about my cheque


----------



## robandcoll (20 May 2007)

Same here. Live in Western Australia and only got my allotment letter on Friday. No cheque as yet.  Damn this 100 character thing annoys me. Had to change WA to Western Australia to get the 100.


----------



## GRTRADER (20 May 2007)

Are many people here long term holders? If so im interested in what you think the SP will be in 6 and 12 months time

Cheers


----------



## bravo (21 May 2007)

GRTRADER said:


> Are many people here long term holders? If so im interested in what you think the SP will be in 6 and 12 months time
> 
> Cheers




Yes I'm,  depends Henry, Ruhu and QLD. announcements which is coming soon 6 months I guess SP possible .80 cents and 12 months $1.10


----------



## Sean K (21 May 2007)

bravo said:


> Yes I'm,  depends Henry, Ruhu and QLD. announcements which is coming soon 6 months I guess SP possible .80 cents and 12 months $1.10



Guys, any sp predictions need to come with analysis. It's fine to put some prices out there as long as they come with some TA or FA. So, please provide some justification for these prices. Thanks, kennas.


----------



## nizar (21 May 2007)

bravo said:


> Yes I'm,  depends Henry, Ruhu and QLD. announcements which is coming soon 6 months I guess SP possible .80 cents and 12 months $1.10




Oh you reckn?
Dont downramp this stock please my target on this one well i cant say but put it this way, it will make RIO shares look very cheaap! LOL


----------



## PureCoco (21 May 2007)

I received interim advice to "Chess Holders" re: allocation.  No cheque for the balance.  Has any one in Sydney got their cheque yet??   Maybe they put our money on a stock waiting to see if it went up to make a profit and hand the cheques back.lol. Not.


----------



## Sean K (21 May 2007)

PureCoco said:


> I received interim advice to "Chess Holders" re: allocation.  No cheque for the balance.  Has any one in Sydney got their cheque yet??   Maybe they put our money on a stock waiting to see if it went up to make a profit and hand the cheques back.lol. Not.



I got mine in Melbourne. Perhaps it's just taking a few extra days to get to you? Sydney is a long way away.


----------



## PureCoco (21 May 2007)

Thank you Kennas for the reminder of distance -  should have had it send to your place Melbourne then driven down and back in my car.   Glad you did buy some as I know you were hesitant  to begin with.  

I do hope you took your lovely wife on a honeymoon further than Sydney.  Any pictures on your blog?


----------



## miiine (21 May 2007)

I've recently sold out a part of my WMT stake to chase profits elsewhere while I believe WMT will be trading sideways...am going to be getting back in once I close off my other positions, but the WMTO options which issued last week have caught my eye. They're trading at 14.5 to 15c with an expiry of 2010 and strike price of 35c - I can get more than double the options compared to the shares for the same money. I'm thinking if the share price does take off with good news, then the options will start looking very tasty indeed.

What does everyone here think?


----------



## nizar (21 May 2007)

miiine said:


> I've recently sold out a part of my WMT stake to chase profits elsewhere while I believe WMT will be trading sideways...am going to be getting back in once I close off my other positions, but the WMTO options which issued last week have caught my eye. They're trading at 14.5 to 15c with an expiry of 2010 and strike price of 35c - I can get more than double the options compared to the shares for the same money. I'm thinking if the share price does take off with good news, then the options will start looking very tasty indeed.
> 
> What does everyone here think?




These should be trading at between 5-10c.
Not the 14-15c they are at.
I would generally be going for oppies but the premium to the heads is just too much. IMO...


----------



## miiine (21 May 2007)

cheers for the advice. have to factor in that if i wanted to purchase the underlying shares it would be an extra 35c, thus as of today it would be 50c to buy and convert... 

so really WMT has to go well above 50c to make the options worthwhile at the moment


----------



## Sean K (22 May 2007)

Looking precarious short term atm. I'm still holding my spp, but the rest might have to go if it fails here. Should be support as shown around 26 though.


----------



## nizar (22 May 2007)

kennas said:


> Looking precarious short term atm. I'm still holding my spp, but the rest might have to go if it fails here. Should be support as shown around 26 though.




I sold mine today to top up my ESG.
Looks like itll trade sideways at best.
I can always get back on when she breaks.

Last few weeks im seeing alot of money go from U into oil&gas sector.
You know what they say, go where the money is, and go there often...


----------



## AndyMc (22 May 2007)

Still learning... a friend of mine had suggested it may go sideways for the rest of the week.

I was hoping this thing would close on or above $0.34 today... Looks doubtful


----------



## Sean K (23 May 2007)

kennas said:


> Looking precarious short term atm. I'm still holding my spp, but the rest might have to go if it fails here. Should be support as shown around 26 though.



I'm all out and will wait for a re-entry signal. Good re-entry around 26 ish I reckon. If it gets there. Stochs are saying it's oversold, so maybe not. Now it's broken up-trend support, this basic TA is less reliable. 

If the market wasn't peaking I'd probably hang in a little longer, but a general correction may punish explorers like this. Hopefully I'm wrong for holders and it spikes up, but the probabilities say it's heading down now. Long term players can probably relax, this has good potential. All the best.


----------



## AndyMc (23 May 2007)

I've also placed a sell order on this.. a conditional order, but a sell none the less.

Like you suggested, this may retrace back down to 0.26 maybe as low as 0.24. I would like to get back into this around that price if some possitive indicators appear.

My first trade and a loss, not a very substancial but still a loss. When I took the trade I felt a bit reckless and my senses have proven correct in this case.

Overall I feel happy with the outcome.  :bonk:


----------



## UMike (23 May 2007)

I sold out of this also on opening.  

Happy to get back in at some later stage.


----------



## Sean K (24 May 2007)

Comming into an interesting period here IMO. _Should _be good support just above 26 cents, maybe at 27. Last couple of times the Stochs has got to oversold the sp has gone for a run.  

Helicopter recon and radiometrics are being conducted in Tanzania and drilling is due to commence May/June. This ann'd could be the turning point. 

Geology study ann from Colorado could also be an impetus.

Or maybe just a good rumour.


----------



## giss (24 May 2007)

Sellers are piling in on wmt. I haven't seen that for a while. It seems the predictions of downward sp were pretty correct. A lot of traders must be cutting their losses. I hope the announcement soon sends the sp back up again.


----------



## spooly74 (24 May 2007)

giss said:


> Sellers are piling in on wmt. I haven't seen that for a while. It seems the predictions of downward sp were pretty correct. A lot of traders must be cutting their losses. I hope the announcement soon sends the sp back up again.





Yeah they badly need something to stop the rot.
Been lucky to get in early on these but have a stop at 26c just above where the instos got theirs.
Would like to think it won`t get hit but not looking too healthy at the moment.
On the news front ..take your pick....any one will do!


----------



## Gecko1 (24 May 2007)

I like the your work on the charts guys,i think that with upcoming news in May/June,that should be the turning point.

Cheers to all


----------



## Sean K (28 May 2007)

kennas said:


> Comming into an interesting period here IMO. _Should _be good support just above 26 cents, maybe at 27. Last couple of times the Stochs has got to oversold the sp has gone for a run.
> 
> Helicopter recon and radiometrics are being conducted in Tanzania and drilling is due to commence May/June. This ann'd could be the turning point.
> 
> ...



Found support as expected but not out of the woods yet. Needs those results flowing!!! I'd expect that to be the turning point, if they are ok!


----------



## giss (28 May 2007)

i'm sure that wmt will bring out some sort of followup announcement. they seem to be well aware of whats happening. probably a good time to buy now.


----------



## AndyMc (28 May 2007)

I purchased WMT today, I paid a higher price then I would of liked but ohh well.. back in the trade.


----------



## Sean K (28 May 2007)

AndyMc said:


> I've also placed a sell order on this.. a conditional order, but a sell none the less.
> 
> Like you suggested, this may retrace back down to 0.26 maybe as low as 0.24. I would like to get back into this around that price if some possitive indicators appear.
> 
> ...






AndyMc said:


> I purchased WMT today, I paid a higher price then I would of liked but ohh well.. back in the trade.



Andy, What's made you get back in now. Just the support line around 27 cents? The resistance line at 34 will be hard to breach in my opinion and won't be going up till then. What has made you get back in now? Just curious for the reasons that's all. A bit of discussion and comments from others might assist with entry decisions. Cheers.


----------



## bravo (28 May 2007)

giss said:


> i'm sure that wmt will bring out some sort of followup announcement. they seem to be well aware of whats happening. probably a good time to buy now.




I agree giss, I think announcement is expected anytime soon, and other announcements will follow up.
cheers


----------



## AndyMc (28 May 2007)

To be honest Kennas, lack of trading plan..

I was planning on holding this stock short term, but I've recently changed my mind to make this an investment rather then a trade. 

For me, Friday closing higher and today's open are indications that this is set to move (also market depth to some degree).. but because I'm no longer looking at this for a short term trade, I wanted to get back in around a turning point and hold it long term. Low 30cents seemed a good place to start. My eyes are set on 6months or maybe a new high for the year.

Psychology played a part in it too.. I wanted to have money in the market as a driving force to continue my study.. if that makes any sense. :luigi:


----------



## Gecko1 (28 May 2007)

WMT have announcements pending on four of their projects for the end of May,beggining of June - good luck to all who held tight with the recent retrace - should be an exciting few months coming up.


----------



## GRTRADER (29 May 2007)

AndyMc said:


> My eyes are set on 6months or maybe a new high for the year.




Why not hold for a year to minimise capital gains tax?

Thats my goal these days - i think the difference is 30% as opposed to 50%


----------



## Royce (29 May 2007)

Gecko1 said:


> WMT have announcements pending on four of their projects for the end of May,beggining of June - good luck to all who held tight with the recent retrace - should be an exciting few months coming up.




I think most people still holding probably regret not taking profits when the share price was mid forties..I suppose the never never sell, sheep mentality kicked in.

Royce


----------



## GoYouGoodThing (29 May 2007)

Royce said:


> I think most people still holding probably regret not taking profits when the share price was mid forties..I suppose the never never sell, sheep mentality kicked in.
> 
> Royce




Either that or like me they are holding for the forseeable future? I think your statement is a little general.


----------



## PureCoco (29 May 2007)

Another way to look at this is the announcement which they mentioned in April. Is the selling of Unmarketable Parcel which are shareholding with a value of less than $500 as of the 22nd May.  

I think doing this (apparently it effects quite a few account holders) is good house keeping.  As they mentioned.  Keeping these parcels of $500 or less is not financially viable.  You can read the announcement in their news.  Tidy up and get on with business.  

Now if you had purchased your shares in the early stages (like me at 8 cents or less) $500 gave you 6,000+ shares.  I noticed the last few trades going through were 6K and 8K amounts of shares.  Have not been on all day to see the other amounts.


----------



## bravo (30 May 2007)

I think will be an interesting day today for many stocks and WMT,
Most of metals up like Au,Cu,Mo  and weekly spot Ux U3O8 prize US$125.00


----------



## Sean K (30 May 2007)

bravo said:


> I think will be an interesting day today for many stocks and WMT,
> Most of metals up like Au,Cu,Mo  and weekly spot Ux U3O8 prize US$125.00



Very interesting day.  Well, there's a few things up. Didn't count on the Chinese ripple effect today I suppose.

WMT not out of the woods yet. Once again, support as shown, still in tact, and should provide a bounce. Resistance on the way back up as shown and this is not 'officially' going back up till it clears 38, IMO. 

Now, where are all those announcements due before the end of the quarter. That's....tomorrow!!!!


----------



## ALFguy (30 May 2007)

kennas said:


> Now, where are all those announcements due before the end of the quarter. That's....tomorrow!!!!




Isn't that a month away? 

Watching this one very carefully for an entry point. Thanks for the chart Kennas.


----------



## Sean K (30 May 2007)

ALFguy said:


> Isn't that a month away?
> 
> Watching this one very carefully for an entry point. Thanks for the chart Kennas.



Aren't we in June? Ooops.  LOL  Can I delete that comment? Please? Before anyone else reads it and laughs?


----------



## ALFguy (30 May 2007)

kennas said:


> Aren't we in June? Ooops.  LOL  Can I delete that comment? Please? Before anyone else reads it and laughs?




Heehee.........you're the moderator. You can probably delete mine too and pretend it never happened


----------



## Mousie (30 May 2007)

kennas said:


> Aren't we in June? Ooops.  LOL  Can I delete that comment? Please? Before anyone else reads it and laughs?




ROTFLMAO

Too late kennas; get Joe and he might save your a$$ on this one 

But even if he doesnt' delete it, RIP knowing you might have just elevated lotsa folks' blood pressure here watching the en masse bleeding of mkt caps this arvo


----------



## robandcoll (5 June 2007)

Announcement out today:

The Board of Western Metals is pleased to provide an update on uranium exploration activities in Tanzania

Drilling Commences

Following the end of the wet season and construction of 12 kilometres of drill access tracks,
reverse circulation (RC) drilling has commenced on the Mtonya project in southern Tanzania. A
total of 4,000 metres of drilling is planned for June on several areas of uranium anomalism
including the Henri prospect which has yielded high uranium grades from surface trenching.
Results from the assay of the drilling samples are expected to be received in early August
dependent on transportation of samples and laboratory schedules.

Helicopter Radiometric Survey Completed

A high resolution helicopter radiometric survey has been completed over the most prospective
areas of the Mtonya project. The survey comprised 5,150 line kilometres of data collection on 250
metre spaced flight lines.

Preliminary interpretation of raw data is considered encouraging with identification of more than
15 anomalies of interest that warrant further detailed exploration. Field parties will commence
accessing the anomalies from June onward to conduct geological data collection and sampling.

Helicopter Supported Reconnaissance Completed

A field party was deployed via helicopter during April and May to conduct preliminary
reconnaissance on anomalies identified from historic broad spaced airborne radiometric surveys.
The work involved ground checking of selected anomalies, ground radiometric surveys, geological
observation and sampling.

The results of the reconnaissance are considered encouraging. Several anomalous areas
identified will require further detailed exploration during the second half of 2007 including drilling
and detailed airborne radiometric surveys. Assay results of samples and details of sites visited will
be released when the assays are received.

Prospecting Licences Granted

Two Prospecting Licences, previously announced as applications, have been granted as
PLR4432/2007 and PLR4476/2007. These two licences cover 6,498 square kilometres in
southern Tanzania mostly over areas of uranium prospective Karoo Basin.
Preliminary reconnaissance work will be conducted on these areas during the remainder of 2007.

Diagram 1: Southern Tanzania Exploration Areas
General

Western Metals is entering a very exciting phase of exploration in Tanzania.
The Tanzanian office has been established with the Country Manager, Senior Exploration
Geologist, two Junior Geologists, Field Supervisor and Administration Manager in place. The
Tanzanian team will be supported by the Australian based geology team.
Exploration equipment has been purchased including downhole geophysical survey tools, surface
geophysical survey instruments and safety and communications equipment. The company has
developed and is implementing operating procedures to ensure work practices are conducted with
the highest regard for safety and environmental management.

Western Metals is now positioned to progress its exploration activities aggressively over the
remainder of 2007 and beyond.
George Bauk


BACKGROUND TO WESTERN METALS
Western Metals is a Perth based exploration company with interests in Australia, Tanzania, the
USA and Peru.

STRATEGY
The corporate strategy comprises a focus on generating a portfolio of high-quality, high value
assets supported by a base of people, knowledge and networks. Projects in the Western Metals
portfolio are selected for their prospectivity, low sovereign risk and high value commodity
exposure.

PROJECTS
• The company has an agreement with Uranium Resources plc including the Mtonya Project
in Tanzania wherein Western Metals can earn 60% by spending $4m. Western Metals also
has a 42.5% interest in an additional 10,413 km² of tenements in Tanzania bringing the
license area to 13,851 km² with a further 211 km² under a 45% joint venture. Exploration
results indicate strong uranium mineralisation at surface up to 6.6% U3O8 at the Henri
anomaly to be tested by drilling in June 2007.
• Western Metals has a USA uranium JV with USA group Lynx1 LLC. The JV holds
exploration and mining rights over prospective lands in Colorado and will be undertaking
exploration activities during 2007. Western Metals currently holds a 52% interest, with an
ability to earn up to 80% by spending USD$1.4 million.
• The company has entered into a JV in Peru with SMRL Rustica Claudia 5, a private
Peruvian entity, to target a large tonnage Cu-Mo-Au porphyry deposit similar to other giant
deposits in the region. Western Metals can own 100% through payments of USD$2.5 million
over a four year period.
• Western Metals has an agreement with BHP Billiton to explore for base metals in the West
Georgetown area in Northern Queensland. The agreement provides for Western Metals to
achieve 100% ownership at the completion of the FalconTM survey whilst BHP Billiton has a
claw back provision. The tenement area also hosts gold and uranium potential.
• Also in the portfolio is a 60% interest in the Queen Hill tin deposit in Zeehan, Tasmania in a
JV with Gippsland Limited. This includes a resource of 7.3 Mt at 0.69% Sn.

GROWTH
Western Metals continues to review global opportunities for grassroots to advanced exploration
opportunities in base metals, gold and uranium. Since the current management team was put in
place in June 2006 this has yielded four new projects in the US, Peru, Australia and Tanzania
which are now fundamental to the company’s aggressive exploration strategy.
Managing Director
Western Metals
08 9481 3003
Willie Rowe
Gryphon Management Australia
0417 931 254


----------



## Sean K (5 June 2007)

Chart review. Might be turning. Too early to tell IMO, but worth watching very closely. Todays hammer candle, is a turn around signal. (unless it was just in response to the ann??)

Notes from Leavitt Brothers:



> *Hammer*
> *Pattern*: reversal
> *Reliability*: low/moderate
> *Identification*:
> ...




Look for a strong day tomorrow for confirmation.

It might crash too.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (5 June 2007)

Ahoy Officer Kennas

I think this is as Good as it Gets!
Technically speaking!
He who thinks is lost IMHO

Salute and Bon Voyage

Expect a gap up at dawn as I am very angry for hesitating today!

Such is life at sea I guess?


----------



## i4560011 (5 June 2007)

kennas said:


> Todays hammer candle, is a turn around signal. (unless it was just in response to the ann??)




Yeah. i think it was a response to the announcement.

Just did a review of the day for WMT.

Almost 9 million in the last 20mins (15:48)
Announcement made at 15:38. 10mins reading time? :lol:


----------



## Sean K (6 June 2007)

kennas said:


> Chart review. Might be turning. Too early to tell IMO, but worth watching very closely. Todays hammer candle, is a turn around signal. (unless it was just in response to the ann??)
> 
> Look for a strong day tomorrow for confirmation.
> 
> It might crash too.



Not confirmed unfortunately. Pays to analyse why/when/how those candles are constructed. So, more waiting on WMT. Lucky we hesitated Capt Chaza, although it's still looking better than it did a week ago, that's for sure. Keeping an eye on it.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (6 June 2007)

kennas said:


> Not confirmed unfortunately. Pays to analyse why/when/how those candles are constructed. So, more waiting on WMT. Lucky we hesitated Capt Chaza, although it's still looking better than it did a week ago, that's for sure. Keeping an eye on it.




Ahoy Officer Kennas

If you draw your down-trending cold front in correctly 
ie: don't ignore any part of a day's trading range you may see that she is  leaning back in anticipation to thrusting through 

You could say that she is just kissing and toying with us at this stage?
Anyway, That is my story and I am sticking to it!

Salute and Bon Voyage


----------



## zt3000 (7 June 2007)

Does anyone know the expiry of WMTO and the strike price? .......................................................................................


----------



## popy (12 June 2007)

Just wondering if people think this stock is one of the better long term ones. If so when do people think the most growth will occur. Also when do people think a good entry point might be? Have had mixed reviews on this stock????


----------



## Sean K (12 June 2007)

popy said:


> Just wondering if people think this stock is one of the better long term ones. If so when do people think the most growth will occur. Also when do people think a good entry point might be? Have had mixed reviews on this stock????



Interesting question. If you're long term though, entry is less important. 

The growth is resource explorers is characterised by a graph, which displays when most growth actually occurs. This is a generalisation, but is as good an answer on growth phases you will get.

As seen by the graph, it's good to get in after the first discovery holes through to the final ones. During the PFS/BFS stage interest dies off before the run up to production which shows another good growth period. 

WMT could do anything at this stage. Still highly speculative IMO.


----------



## popy (12 June 2007)

Thank you for your reply. Do you know when the first discovery holes were for wmt? At what stage are they at now? Do you know of internet sites that can inform you of when companies do their first drills and how do you go about reading their data? Any information is greatly appreciated?? I am new to this and im keen to learn.


----------



## Sean K (12 June 2007)

popy said:


> Thank you for your reply. Do you know when the first discovery holes were for wmt? At what stage are they at now? Do you know of internet sites that can inform you of when companies do their first drills and how do you go about reading their data? Any information is greatly appreciated?? I am new to this and im keen to learn.



Popy, WMT have projects all over the place. There're not a single geographic/mineral/project company so it's a little harder to judge here. Most of their projects are more towards the initial phases, so you might be able to say they would be in the growth phase between discovery and finding a JORC. You should have a longer read through this thread for all their projects, there's some good info, and you should back it up by reading their announcements and project details. Go to their website here: http://www.westernmetals.com.au/ Good luck.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (12 June 2007)

popy said:


> Just wondering if people think this stock is one of the better long term ones. If so when do people think the most growth will occur. Also when do people think a good entry point might be? Have had mixed reviews on this stock????




Ahoy Sea-Cadet Popy

My advice is to stear clear of Long-Range weather forcasters unless they can prove themselves in the Short term

If they can't work out what is over the Horizon in the near future
How in hell can they work out what is install for us after many revolutions of the sun and more importantanly 
"The Moon" which effects our ocean tides 

Salute and Gods' speed


----------



## lioness (14 June 2007)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Ahoy Sea-Cadet Popy
> 
> My advice is to stear clear of Long-Range weather forcasters unless they can prove themselves in the Short term
> 
> ...




Ahoy there Captain,

Hasn't it broken down as it may a lower low today at 27.5, so that is not good short term. I notice the volume is low each day so it seems it is nervous nellies selling. No sign of BHP results is making people nervous.

BUT chart wise, it looks like it has broken support intra day and needs to finish 28 or above.


----------



## greedyandpoor (14 June 2007)

Should we be expecting another announcement before the end of June?
Or was the announcement made on the 5th June it for the quarter?
G.


----------



## Sean K (14 June 2007)

greedyandpoor said:


> Should we be expecting another announcement before the end of June?
> Or was the announcement made on the 5th June it for the quarter?
> G.



Announcements on various things are due this quarter, so by the end of the month. Go back through the thread to see a matrix of when their projects are due to start. It has been taken off their web site, so perhaps you could go to that and have a look at one of their last presentations which contain the schedule.


----------



## lioness (14 June 2007)

Kennas, do you see this stabilising soon or continuing to drift down.

Looks like the only thing that will save it is news or is that a short term view??


----------



## Sean K (14 June 2007)

lioness said:


> Kennas, do you see this stabilising soon or continuing to drift down.
> 
> Looks like the only thing that will save it is news or is that a short term view??



Technically, there _should _be support at around 27 cents. Oversold on the Stchastic indicator and flattened out a little on MACD, so _could _be approaching a bottom. However, momentum seems well and truly down here and until it makes a higher low and high, I'm watching from the sidelines. So, needs to first break 33/34 when I would be looking at it from there. Then again if it breaks 37, depending what happens on the way back up. That's a way off from here. If it breaks down through 26, then you'd have to re-evaluate your position if you're a short term player and you see other opportunities. 

(that said, anything could and will happen  this is just _probabilities_)


----------



## Lachlan6 (14 June 2007)

Sorry Kennas but posting a very similar chart as well mate. Just a slightly longer perspective, agree with all you said. I am watching from the sidelines as well as it is showing no signs as yet of a reversal and these levels drawn are only hypotheticals. A couple of things in WMT's favour though, is it stopped today at the 50% retarcement level from Dec 2006 lows to the double top in April. Furthermore as Kennas noted there seems to be some previous cluster of price from March which may also at least stop the plunge.

The other factor in here is the divergence in the OBV and note that the run up early this year was heavily supported by huge volume. The decline from April however is comparably on much thinner volume. Again though I would definently not be in WMT at the moment, and as Kennas said would be sitting and waiting.


----------



## UMike (14 June 2007)

You're not wrong Kennas.

Anything can happen with this share.

Although with BHP on the sidelines you'd think it wouldn't drop to much.


----------



## popy (15 June 2007)

WMT is currently25.5. I initially thought 30c was a good buy (of recent times). any thoughts on whether the downtrend is likely to continue?


----------



## Lachlan6 (15 June 2007)

Check the above charts Popy if you havent already. Who knows how far it can go, we can only give hypothetical places where the stock may at least pause or even reverse.


----------



## UKInvestor (15 June 2007)

Hi guys,

As you may be aware, Western Metal's JV partner in Tanzania, Uranium Resources (listed on the London AIM) is looking to dual-list on the ASX shortly. No definite date has been given publically but it is believed to be this month or next ie before the initial drilling results are due from Tanzania in early August.
According to what was said at the URA AGM last week, URA management believe that at the moment, most of the value of WMT is in their shared Tanzanian operations, and therefore the current value of URA should be much closer to the value of WMT (which is 3-4 times greater). 
I was just wondering whether the recent drop-off in the WMT price could be related to this, in that people/institutions could be selling one to buy into the other?
Any thoughts?


----------



## lioness (15 June 2007)

Lachlan6 said:


> Check the above charts Popy if you havent already. Who knows how far it can go, we can only give hypothetical places where the stock may at least pause or even reverse.




Lachlan,

Can you explain what you wrote about the OBV divergence please. I know you state it has come back on thinner volume but does the divergence cause it to be a buy now??? What about the MACD??


----------



## Lachlan6 (15 June 2007)

Gday Lioness. The OBV Divergence is a sign that the institutions and big players are not disposing stock in the current retracement and that comparably this current fall is on light volume. However if $0.21 is breached (along with 200 day EMA), this will become a serious decline. Interestingly MACD is also showing positive divergence Lioness, however this can only be confirmed if the stock breaks its June highs at $0.33.


----------



## lioness (16 June 2007)

Lachlan6 said:


> Gday Lioness. The OBV Divergence is a sign that the institutions and big players are not disposing stock in the current retracement and that comparably this current fall is on light volume. However if $0.21 is breached (along with 200 day EMA), this will become a serious decline. Interestingly MACD is also showing positive divergence Lioness, however this can only be confirmed if the stock breaks its June highs at $0.33.




I assume this means if it can break 33 cents, it will go back to previous highs.

Many thanks, by the way expect BHP results early next week.


----------



## Deadcat (18 June 2007)

Sold out of this one at 40c after buying at 29c so was happy.  Still very interested in this stock, the plunge has been quite dramatic.  Was hoping to get in at the bottom but who knows where that is.  Considering re-enterting on upward swing.


----------



## lioness (18 June 2007)

Lachlan6 said:


> Gday Lioness. The OBV Divergence is a sign that the institutions and big players are not disposing stock in the current retracement and that comparably this current fall is on light volume. However if $0.21 is breached (along with 200 day EMA), this will become a serious decline. Interestingly MACD is also showing positive divergence Lioness, however this can only be confirmed if the stock breaks its June highs at $0.33.




The MACD is still showing a buy, positive divergence still there.

I might buy some more tomorrow.


----------



## Sean K (18 June 2007)

lioness said:


> The MACD is still showing a buy, positive divergence still there.
> 
> I might buy some more tomorrow.





Hooley dooly, can you please post a chart showing the 'positive' divergence. My data must be wrong. Or, I must have the wrong stock code. Hmm, might depend on what type of divergence as well. 

A stock dropping 7% on the day is very unlikely to have a 'positive' divergence at any time. 

Still dangerous to be trying to pick a bottom here IMO.


----------



## drasicjazz (18 June 2007)

i m always Doubtful about buying back in 
after a fall that deep...
i realy have to see some serious recovery to get me hit the buy button

that s me...but i m happy to hear otherwise
cheers and good luck to the people how challenge a stock to get that ultimate bottem

been there done that 
and jms - jupiter mines has learned me a valueble lesson...


----------



## vert (19 June 2007)

just having a little play with the chart and EW, dont know if i got right or if it fits only know the basics of EW so correct me or add to this please.

looks to be in wave 5 which if is the same length as wave 1 should end at 0.20 which aligns with a rising trend line and bottom line of continuation wedge?
also possible minor 5 wave set up in wave 5?


----------



## Mousie (19 June 2007)

Looks suspiciously like Dines had made his millions and had bailed out ages ago on this one. ACB probably suffering a similar fate; a director selling out his entire stake isn't too convincing to say the least.


----------



## Deadcat (19 June 2007)

Wow, was considering re-entering this one but who knows where she is gunna stop.  22c at the moment is not looking good.  Might be time to stop watching this one and move on to better things.


----------



## Sean K (19 June 2007)

Deadcat said:


> Wow, was considering re-entering this one but who knows where she is gunna stop.  22c at the moment is not looking good.  Might be time to stop watching this one and move on to better things.



The bottom of the gap up at 20 cents might be support and then 15. You are right.  I think what will halt the slide is a couple of anns. They should have a few to release before the end of the quarter. If they don't get them out, then ouch.


----------



## sydneysider (19 June 2007)

kennas said:


> The bottom of the gap up at 20 cents might be support and then 15. You are right.  I think what will halt the slide is a couple of anns. They should have a few to release before the end of the quarter. If they don't get them out, then ouch.




IMHO WMT very affected by Dines "hold" commentary. This is the equivalent of ordering a stampede all the way from 45 to 21 and may be a little overdone, especially in the midst of a very "hot" u drilling program at Mtonya. This mornings sell-off had the look and feel of a "capitulation" and was probably the wash out of the Dines sellers who failed to jump out earlier. I would not be surprised to see a decent reaction back up in the sp as the fundamentalists come into play.


----------



## vert (19 June 2007)

well i backed myself in today, probably a little to early but i coudnt stop my twitching buy finger. at the end of the day it looks good for a reversal tomorrow (may not happen) with a hammer candle, decent volume, rsi indicating oversold. and if some good ann look where it could get back to


----------



## giss (19 June 2007)

I'm considering getting back in soon? what does anyone think it should be valued at? It was obviously overvalued at about 40c.


----------



## Sean K (19 June 2007)

Golly, you guys are determined to catch a falling knife.  You probably will one day, but the pain!!!

My  Just my opinion. I am not lisenced to sell financial newspapers.

If you think it's fundamentally a great stock and will go up over the years, buy it, and look at it once a month. If you want to be trading it daily, buy it but have an exit plan. If you can't do that, wait till it starts going up, at least. 

Just ideas. 

You guys must have money burning a hole in your pockets.


----------



## sydneysider (20 June 2007)

kennas said:


> Golly, you guys are determined to catch a falling knife.  You probably will one day, but the pain!!!
> 
> My  Just my opinion. I am not lisenced to sell financial newspapers.
> 
> ...




Kennas,
Bought a decent position yesterday at 22.5 cents. The Dines crowd arrived on WMT and drove it from the 10's to 45 and back to 21. I know the chart looked somewhat discombobulated BUT the Americans are professional riverboat gamblers and they are not in this stock for a "quick flip". IMHO the whole bearish chart pattern has been a "setup" hence your negative technical comments. 

These folk have deep pockets and will probably buy millions of WMT at the very moment all of the local "weak knees" are selling. The U technicals are extremely compelling and the grades and structures look amazing for early stage exploration. 

Buyers are soaking them up like hot cakes this morning. Good luck to all longs.


----------



## henry vanderhave (20 June 2007)

Up to 0.245c at 11  350 trades.Seems to me must be unannounced announcement passing to select few.Bought yesterday oppies at 0.10 so all i have to say,bring it on,Im waiting.


----------



## arcla1 (20 June 2007)

Just a funny story - I got into WMT late last year at 7.1 cents. I sold for around 11 cents soon after. 

I thought, WOW a 150% return... 

Then I bought EDE at 54 cents and held. 8 months on it's at around 65 cents.

Could have had 560% return... 

Oh the pain of it all.


----------



## vert (20 June 2007)

thanks kennas for your concerns, i think the knife has stopped falling and now im in front. maybe a bit of luck but i will take it , anyway are you looking to enter now with this positive move today? there is a lot to look forward to with this stock


----------



## Sean K (20 June 2007)

vert said:


> thanks kennas for your concerns, i think the knife has stopped falling and now im in front. maybe a bit of luck but i will take it , anyway are you looking to enter now with this positive move today? there is a lot to look forward to with this stock



No change from this:



kennas said:


> However, momentum seems well and truly down here and until it makes a higher low and high, I'm watching from the sidelines. So, needs to first break 33/34 when I would be looking at it from there. Then again if it breaks 37, depending what happens on the way back up.



 So, a little way to go for me. Has been a pretty positive day so far, but a long way from being out of the woods yet, IMO. I'm a bit conservative though, so I some times miss a bottom. 

(I have tried to catch too many falling knives over the years. Ouch.)


----------



## giss (20 June 2007)

the sentiment seems to have changed for wmt. I think it was well oversold & with a new announcement the price should recover somewhat


----------



## Cruizer (20 June 2007)

... the Americans are professional riverboat gamblers and they are not in this stock for a "quick flip"...

Hi there... what exactly do you mean by Americans? is WMT in US market as well?


----------



## sydneysider (20 June 2007)

Cruizer said:


> ... the Americans are professional riverboat gamblers and they are not in this stock for a "quick flip"...
> 
> Hi there... what exactly do you mean by Americans? is WMT in US market as well?




James Dines has a very substantial following in the U.S. His appearances at various resource investment conferences always attract big crowds and the guy is very funny and insightful. He has been into uranium and u shares for a long time and is now dabbling in WMT shares. 

His prognostications on this stock have set off a major helter skelter on very large volume both up and recently down. So we have lots of US investors with deep pockets entering here at various points.


----------



## Sanhedrin (20 June 2007)

James was stopped out on 14th June, and has no rec to rebuy at the moment.

Just received TDL today also stopped out of A-Cap Resources.


----------



## sydneysider (20 June 2007)

Sanhedrin said:


> James was stopped out on 14th June, and has no rec to rebuy at the moment.
> 
> Just received TDL today also stopped out of A-Cap Resources.




Lots of riverboat gamblers here now. Watch the fun and games. Drilling underway...being very well bid at the moment.....


----------



## robandcoll (20 June 2007)

No1 Announcement. Falcon results from BHP.

https://trading.nab.com.au/ComNews/20070620/00731605.pdf


----------



## Sean K (20 June 2007)

robandcoll said:


> No1 Announcement. Falcon results from BHP.
> 
> https://trading.nab.com.au/ComNews/20070620/00731605.pdf



Classic. No such thing as insider info going on here. Although, must say, everything U went up today. Maybe a change of the tide.

Well done to those that picked 20 ish cents as a bottom, or as support, and invested. Vindicated.

For those that took a gut feel pluck - maybe lucky. 

Having said that, the knifes still falling IMO, at least until it breaks 27 cents to make a higher low, and then 34 ish - where a higher high will be made. Also needs to break downtrend support line. All as per chart.

All the best!

(long term fundamental investors ignore this )


----------



## UMike (20 June 2007)

kennas said:


> Classic. No such thing as insider info going on here. Although, must say, everything U went up today. Maybe a change of the tide.
> 
> Well done to those that picked 20 ish cents as a bottom, or as support, and invested. Vindicated.
> 
> ...



 I agree about those knifes falling statement.

Sooo temped to buy @22.5c recently.

May still get my chance.


----------



## kromey (21 June 2007)

UMike said:


> I agree about those knifes falling statement.
> 
> Sooo temped to buy @22.5c recently.
> 
> May still get my chance.




Unfortunately you won't buy at 22.5c try between 27c and 30c tomorrow as the price fell too hard too quickly


----------



## nizar (21 June 2007)

kromey said:


> Unfortunately you won't buy at 22.5c try between 27c and 30c tomorrow as the price fell too hard too quickly




Not as quickly as it went up. On the way up, 25c to 45c took only 10 trading days. Compared to this rise, you can even say it took its time on the way down 

As for Kennas's statement -- long term fundamental investors ignore this -- ignore it at your peril!

In my opinion.


----------



## kromey (21 June 2007)

nizar said:


> Not as quickly as it went up. On the way up, 25c to 45c took only 10 trading days. Compared to this rise, you can even say it took its time on the way down
> 
> As for Kennas's statement -- long term fundamental investors ignore this -- ignore it at your peril!
> 
> In my opinion.




Hopefully it will repeat this 25c to 45c in ten days so i can tell my boss to stick his job up his ass


----------



## bravo (21 June 2007)

nizar said:


> Not as quickly as it went up. On the way up, 25c to 45c took only 10 trading days. Compared to this rise, you can even say it took its time on the way down
> 
> As for Kennas's statement -- long term fundamental investors ignore this -- ignore it at your peril!
> 
> In my opinion.




I'm long term investor for WMT, and I bought more today from .235 cents.
Market was waiting todays announcment some weeks ago, who bought from
low 20's good luck.


----------



## sydneysider (21 June 2007)

kennas said:


> Classic. No such thing as insider info going on here. Although, must say, everything U went up today. Maybe a change of the tide.
> 
> Well done to those that picked 20 ish cents as a bottom, or as support, and invested. Vindicated.
> 
> ...




Kennas,

I respect your interpretation of the downtrend line and bailed at 26 after the volume fell off at 27 and stochastics turned bearish (trading from a 10 day chart with an hourly count). Thanks for the warning. Always good to seek a steady hand.


----------



## Cruizer (29 June 2007)

http://www.westernmetals.com.au/documents/ONTHEMOVEJUNE2007-FINAL.pdf

http://www.westernmetals.com.au/documents/ONTHEMOVEJUNE2007-FINAL.pdf


----------



## Sean K (9 July 2007)

kennas said:


> Well done to those that picked 20 ish cents as a bottom, or as support, and invested. Vindicated.
> 
> For those that took a gut feel pluck - maybe lucky.
> 
> Having said that, the knifes still falling IMO, at least until it breaks 27 cents to make a higher low, and then 34 ish - where a higher high will be made. Also needs to break downtrend support line. All as per chart.



Well, I spoke too soon. Sort of. No vindication for those taking a 'punt' here. 20 still may be support, but a hold EOD under that level isn't so great. Support and resistance as shown on the chart.

I have been out of the country and haven't been able to follow this so closely and am not in a position to be short term trading, but I'm not sure if I could even go back here now. It has lost quite a lot of support. Still very dangerous to pre-emp a change in the downward trend line. Indicators flatening and changing to up, which is a positive sign, but ouch!!


----------



## kamil (11 July 2007)

Good performance today... but it had early signs of reversal b4...  and failed to penetrate the resistance. Until it does, it is too tough to call. 

One other possibility for todays performance could be related to the pending announcement for the Mtonya project in Tanzania... 

Tomorrow will prove very interesting indeed.


----------



## UKInvestor (12 July 2007)

One for all you TA evangalists - MACD indicator just gone positive as of today for the first time since near the top back in April. Could this be the turnaround? 

I agree, tomorrow will be very interesting.


----------



## SevenFX (14 July 2007)

UKInvestor said:


> One for all you TA evangalists - MACD indicator just gone positive .




Agreed, which is also confirmed by the histogram swing in opposite direction.

Note histogram has also been narrowing for some time prior to trend change.

However it's volume has dropped off since the init trend change and Thursday technically reversed on close.

SevenFX


----------



## Sean K (14 July 2007)

SevenFX said:


> Agreed, which is also confirmed by the histogram swing in opposite direction.
> 
> Note histogram has also been narrowing for some time prior to trend change.
> 
> ...



Tek, link didn't work for me.

I agree that this may be turning. _Just _clearing some resistance and the indicators are saying 'look at me' LOL. 

I'd have to consider another trade on this if it can hold above those resistance lines, confirming them as support. This is a slippery eel this one. 

Note: concerned that this recovery could be just because of the XAO (and particularly resources) strength, and not company specific. If market drops off then this might be back in the dog house rather quickly.


----------



## zt3000 (14 July 2007)

If i'm correct i think the month of August will be very interesting with respect to announcement. Should start moving the SP. Time to accumulate DYOR


----------



## SevenFX (14 July 2007)

zt3000 said:


> If i'm correct i think the month of August will be very interesting with respect to announcement. Should start moving the SP. Time to accumulate DYOR




ZT.

Can you explain why you say that, and any links to your findings would be appreciated.

SevenFX


----------



## zt3000 (15 July 2007)

SevenFX said:


> ZT.
> 
> Can you explain why you say that, and any links to your findings would be appreciated.
> 
> SevenFX




Hey tekki, 

Check out the last investor presentation ... alot of activity due in Q3. Drilling was to take place May/June for Tanzania uranium, assuming 4 week turn around for assay results thats aprox Aug.

05 June 07 - Tanzania Uranium Exploration Update 
"Drilling Commences
Following the end of the wet season and construction of 12 kilometres of drill access tracks,
reverse circulation (RC) drilling has commenced on the Mtonya project in southern Tanzania. A
total of 4,000 metres of drilling is planned for June on several areas of uranium anomalism
including the Henri prospect which has yielded high uranium grades from surface trenching.
Results from the assay of the *drilling samples are expected to be received in early August
dependent on transportation of samples and laboratory schedules*."

Hope it helps


----------



## Sean K (16 July 2007)

kennas said:


> Tek, link didn't work for me.
> 
> I agree that this may be turning. _Just _clearing some resistance and the indicators are saying 'look at me' LOL.
> 
> ...



Looks like a bottom to me, but resistance now needs to be confirmed as support. Chart looks great for a turnaround IMO. But, what market cap will the marlet accept? Breaking through 27ish will be pretty bullish.


----------



## golfmos123 (16 July 2007)

Have also been following this one closely.  Original recommendation from a "friend" who has a good record with resource stocks was to buy it when it slumped to low 30's.  Sort makes picking it up in the low 20's look good.  SP has been sliding but fundamentals haven't changed, neither has what they supposedly have in the ground.  Agree wholeheartedly with earlier comments about lab results - have been sitting back for them, and agree, SP should move shortly and strongly by year's end.


----------



## toc_bat (17 July 2007)

hi all

if there is anyone out there watching WMT and this thread thi morning and your trading platform shows you the indicated price, or the price calculated by asx to be the opening price based on bidding, then could you please post it at 5-10 min b4 open? Etrade doesnt show me this price unfortunately.

Bye all


----------



## rico01 (17 July 2007)

toc_bat said:


> hi all
> 
> if there is anyone out there watching WMT and this thread thi morning and your trading platform shows you the indicated price, or the price calculated by asx to be the opening price based on bidding, then could you please post it at 5-10 min b4 open? Etrade doesnt show me this price unfortunately.
> 
> Bye all




here it is toc at 9.53 Toc bat .......
as we all know though it could change at the las min though


----------



## toc_bat (17 July 2007)

thanks rico,

well i didnt jump in on open, burnt a few times like that, must ask etrade why they dont have this, actually if there arent too many wild pre open orders i do a quick average of both sides and compare and am usually within 5%,

see ya


----------



## Sean K (17 July 2007)

toc_bat said:


> thanks rico,
> 
> well i didnt jump in on open, burnt a few times like that, must ask etrade why they dont have this, actually if there arent too many wild pre open orders i do a quick average of both sides and compare and am usually within 5%,
> 
> see ya



Need to sign up for Protrader or Power E Trade to get the live feed and match prices, TB. If you trade 10 times a month it's free. Worth it possibly even if you don't.


----------



## FinalFantasy (17 July 2007)

I heard WMT will have some announcement\result out in early August???
Is that true? Does anyone know what announcement it is about?


----------



## jammin (17 July 2007)

WMT looks like the trend has changed.
The chart is weekly with SP on a logarithmic scale.
A few EW  count/guesses included. I like the way wave 4 ends at the 61.8% retrace of wave 3.
Looking at WMT on a daily basis we *may *have a retrace off the 25.5c high of yesterday and today. Fib numbers would suggest a retrace to around 20-21c.
*If *the SP went higher from there I think there would be few left doubting the trend longer term trend had changed to an uptrend.


----------



## UKInvestor (17 July 2007)

FinalFantasy,

The news expected "early August" is the first lot of drilling assay results from Tanzania. Some other results about new anomolies identified by Helicopter survey should be released at the same time, but I suspect the former will be the most significant.
This will be the first step towards quantifying the resource of U in the ground.


----------



## zt3000 (17 July 2007)

FinalFantasy said:


> I heard WMT will have some announcement\result out in early August???
> Is that true? Does anyone know what announcement it is about?




Read previous investor presentations and read the last tanzania drilling update. You should find out what your looking for there.

Just remember with this one "Money follows Management" ... and wmt have an experienced management

DYOR


----------



## SevenFX (20 July 2007)

Share In Suspension....

Price Sensitive News.

Reopen on the 24th Tues or Earleir.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070720/pdf/313jkv3v082xyf.pdf

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## zt3000 (20 July 2007)

Is it safe to speculate its Uranium assays 2 weeks early? Can't possibly be a capital raising, too much money in bank already. Speeding ticket, doubtfull ....

this should be interesting either way ... good volume and SP movement prior to trading halt


----------



## gfresh (20 July 2007)

MMX, FXR and WMT have all gone into trading halts this morning...

Only pure speculation, however all WA based mining companies.. may be something brewing between a couple of them.


----------



## UKInvestor (20 July 2007)

Hi guys,

WMT's joint venture partner in Tanzania, AIM-listed Uranium Resources PLC has not been suspended (shares rarely are on the AIM), and you can trade them right now! Up 15% at the moment and has been as high as +22% earlier. Just a suggestion if you want 'in' on this before the drilling results are released and you have access to the London market!


----------



## zt3000 (21 July 2007)

Yep Check this out - announcement from LSE 

"URA’s joint venture partner, Western Metals Limited (“WMT”), has received further drilling results from Tanzania. WMT is currently evaluating these results. URA will make a further announcement in the coming days, as soon as it receives full details."

http://www.londonstockexchange.com/LSECWS/IFSPages/MarketNewsPopup.aspx?id=1535236&source=RNS


----------



## UKInvestor (21 July 2007)

You guys are slow 

You could still buy at 6.5p for 10 minutes after that announcement. Ended up 22%. Hope these results are good!


----------



## bravo (21 July 2007)

UKInvestor said:


> You guys are slow
> 
> You could still buy at 6.5p for 10 minutes after that announcement. Ended up 22%. Hope these results are good!




Yes, up %22 guys 1.38p, in London AIM
I bought more WMT last week from .20 cents,
not only this announcment, West George Town (Queensland),Ruhuhu (Tanzania),Glade (Colorado), and Lukkacha (Peru) announcments are also in this Qtr. . Good luck for all WMT holders.


----------



## Lee33 (23 July 2007)

zt3000 said:


> Yep Check this out - announcement from LSE
> 
> "URA’s joint venture partner, Western Metals Limited (“WMT”), has received further drilling results from Tanzania. WMT is currently evaluating these results. URA will make a further announcement in the coming days, as soon as it receives full details."
> 
> http://www.londonstockexchange.com/LSECWS/IFSPages/MarketNewsPopup.aspx?id=1535236&source=RNS




Any word on when Western Metals will have the news out, and when the halt in trading will be lifted so this can start trading again? Sure hope it's good news! GLTA


----------



## SevenFX (23 July 2007)

Lee33 said:


> Any word on when Western Metals will have the news out, and when the halt in trading will be lifted so this can start trading again? Sure hope it's good news! GLTA




You may like to see ASX site or See above post Lee.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=181660


----------



## SevenFX (24 July 2007)

Morning ALL

WMT NEWS Due out this morning....

The market depth suggests investors are expecting good news pre open.

It interests me why very few are selling off, while majortiy have orders to 31c.

BUT this can all change of course in the few minutes prior to opening.

So here the ASX link to watch.
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/markets/PriceResults.jsp?method=get&template=F1001&ASXCodes=wmt

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## toc_bat (24 July 2007)

SevenFX said:


> Morning ALL
> 
> WMT NEWS Due out this morning....
> 
> ...




Trading starts this morning ann or no ann, so naturally they will release it in the next 45 minutes, so why have a 3 day halt? Its not like people will have time to consider it or analyse it thoroughly, they could have released it friday arvo and let it soak in, ... game players


----------



## SevenFX (24 July 2007)

Good News Looks Like...

Have to digest it though. Translators Please.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070724/pdf/313kvh90g7d0jk.pdf


----------



## zt3000 (24 July 2007)

WOW!!!!

Some you beaut intersections there 

Should be a good day for WMT 

will be interesting to see the markets reaction


----------



## engo (25 July 2007)

Anyone had a chance to study yesterdays drilling results from WMT?, are they good, bad or are they just average?.
Cheers


----------



## golfmos123 (27 July 2007)

Anyone out there with some theories on the large SP move??  Jumped as high as 32 with the last announcement and now retreated back to 23.  I don't understand this one......

I assumed (naively I guess) that it would hold at least some of the recent gain and maintain itself back around the 25-27 range, where we'd wait for some more good news and further SP gains.


----------



## UMike (27 July 2007)

golfmos123 said:


> Anyone out there with some theories on the large SP move??  Jumped as high as 32 with the last announcement and now retreated back to 23.  I don't understand this one......
> 
> I assumed (naively I guess) that it would hold at least some of the recent gain and maintain itself back around the 25-27 range, where we'd wait for some more good news and further SP gains.



The market losing 5+% would scare off most investors.

I got in at the close at 22c. Hopefully the market sorts it self out and lets good value shares continue climbing.


----------



## Lachlan6 (28 July 2007)

Watching this one carefully as from the sounds of things it presents some pretty good value down at these levels. From a technical perspective, also looking like turning around at the moment, however due to the current market volatility, I am not really looking too hard at opening up any new positions. It has broken the downtrending channel recently and failed at the 50% level from April highs to July lows, so nothing out of the ordinary there. 

Volume is picking up and the OBV has not really been affected too much by the sell off since the April highs. It has hit support it would seem, however with the DOW down over 200 points again, anything can happen, so dont be surprised to see it breach this level in the short term. I do like WMT however and will most likely get in if it can break that 50% level convincingly.


----------



## bravo (1 August 2007)

This article may be of interest to those left wondering about this stock, like others i feel the longer term view is positive.

http://allafrica.com/stories/200707310610.html

Cheers


----------



## powerkoala (1 August 2007)

bravo said:


> This article may be of interest to those left wondering about this stock, like others i feel the longer term view is positive.
> 
> http://allafrica.com/stories/200707310610.html
> 
> Cheers




Nice article indeed.
Currently with sp at 20.5c, we can't do anything (top up maybe ??) until all dust clear off and market will start reviewing the potential of WMT. 
Still holding firmly though.


----------



## golfmos123 (1 August 2007)

Thanks Bravo,

I think there are many of us who think this is a quality stock, but I guess the patience is wearing out for some.  The last good ann only kept the SP up for a few days before retreating, so we are awaiting the next one which might keep it up for longer.  I've been topping up as the SP has gone down but am going to sit for now, would really like to see it get back to the 24 level before making my next decision.


----------



## UMike (1 August 2007)

I topped up today. Would of got more at 18.5 but the Weatpac site went down.

Got enough to hope for a rise though.


----------



## Lycon (16 August 2007)

new to the game and getting cold feet with this one should i hold? will WMT bounce back? any info or suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Snakey (16 August 2007)

Lycon said:


> new to the game and getting cold feet with this one should i hold? will WMT bounce back? any info or suggestions would be much appreciated.




Close your eyes grit your teeth and wait for the storm to pass ....and when you open you eyes, just hope you still have a house to live in.


----------



## powerkoala (16 August 2007)

Lycon said:


> new to the game and getting cold feet with this one should i hold? will WMT bounce back? any info or suggestions would be much appreciated.




not only you my friend.
not only wmt share as well.
all shares are down and we don't know when they will be back.


----------



## lioness (18 August 2007)

I don't think this will come back up for 2 years I am afraid as by then it may have started producing u. Too many shares on issue, over 900 million now with no substantial shareholder in place is destined for disaster in this current climate. Good Luck with your very long term hold, I am talking years.


----------



## GRTRADER (22 August 2007)

I wouldnt be quite so negative - things can turn fairly quickly - it depends on the U sector a lot which hasnt faired very well lately.

Anyone had a chance to review the latest update out on the 21st?

It looks pretty promising.

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/getAnnPdf('/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=',%20'00750549',%20'Announcement');return%20false;


----------



## UMike (22 August 2007)

GRTRADER said:


> I wouldnt be quite so negative - things can turn fairly quickly - it depends on the U sector a lot which hasnt faired very well lately.
> 
> Anyone had a chance to review the latest update out on the 21st?
> 
> ...




I thought so also, but the market marked the sp down a fair bit after the initial sp surge upon the ann


----------



## toc_bat (27 August 2007)

hi all

could anyone tell me what the listed options, WMTO, have as an excercise r
price and date? the appendix 3B anns simply have 'Listed Options' in the class column, no price or date.

ok bye all


----------



## zt3000 (4 September 2007)

Up to 18c this morning ... some solid volume ... there is although alot of seller depth, but the same can be said for buying depth ... lets see who gets impatient first haha


----------



## dubiousinfo (4 September 2007)

toc_bat said:


> hi all
> 
> could anyone tell me what the listed options, WMTO, have as an excercise r
> price and date? the appendix 3B anns simply have 'Listed Options' in the class column, no price or date.
> ...




WMTO - Expiry 30 April 2010 - Ex Price $0.35

Still plenty of time but well out of the money.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 56gsa (4 September 2007)

toc_bat said:


> hi all
> 
> could anyone tell me what the listed options, WMTO, have as an excercise r
> price and date? the appendix 3B anns simply have 'Listed Options' in the class column, no price or date.



35 cents , April 2010
this is a good site for ex-prices... http://markets.theage.com.au/apps/qt/quote.ac;jsessionid=414C5CAC9551EA8E08ECCC459748BE66?code=wmto&securityType=0&descContains=0 §ion=summary&sortBy=0


----------



## toc_bat (4 September 2007)

thanks guys for the WMTO info, wow 35c excercise price, im surprised they are trading at 8c ish, given that WMT are trading at 18c!!! by the time WMT are 35c or another 100% then WMTO ought to be about the 5c mark, oh well, theres still plety i dont know

ok bye


----------



## powerkoala (4 September 2007)

well, something is up for sure.
never seen buyers like that.
stacking up huge orders.
19c now.
are we expecting any news?
still holding here.


----------



## GRTRADER (4 September 2007)

I wasnt expecting any news as the last announcement wasnt too long ago. Could it just be that the market is picking up a bit and this might have been sold down a bit too much?


----------



## powerkoala (4 September 2007)

well.
impressive volume today.
it's been a while after correction and uranium price down.
but today's action seems defying all above.
still no idea though why?
maybe just oversold before.
glad still holding.
good luck to all holders.
cheers


----------



## greatscott (4 September 2007)

The price increased 5c or 31.2% on high volume (46 mill) with no announcement expected!!  It looks like there may be something very positive happening which will unfold over the next couple of days - perhaps an unexpected discovery?  PDN had an average day so WMT's performance is certainly not tied back to the uranium sector in general.  This stock has been pretty illusive in the past - great to see it coming back.


----------



## greenfs (4 September 2007)

If you look at the current chart above, there is no reason to suggest that today was anything other than a blip or an abberation as occurred mid July. The MACD & DMI indicators are telling us that there is no good news on the horizon yet. 

I am not a holder of this stock.


----------



## zt3000 (4 September 2007)

greenfs said:


> View attachment 12841
> 
> 
> If you look at the current chart above, there is no reason to suggest that today was anything other than a blip or an abberation as occurred mid July. The MACD & DMI indicators are telling us that there is no good news on the horizon yet.
> ...




The blip you talk about in july was news related. The week running into the announcement and then the day of the announcement of Uranium results pushed up the price. Then with market volatility brought it back down. Im not saying this one is news related, but there was Uranium results due in August


----------



## GRTRADER (6 September 2007)

This stock has done surprisingly well I thought it was going to get hammered as it has on other days when the market has fallen however its gone up (slightly) so maybe something is up???


----------



## GOOGOOJEE (10 October 2007)

*WMT-Western metal*

Hi everyone, can anyone explain  what is the reason for the drop SP today when the announcement released this afternoon? Is it because purely WMT spent an extra 2mil for the  expenditure requirement (Farm-in exploration) ?


----------



## newbie1 (10 October 2007)

I am not an expert but todays announcement was really an update when it probably was expecting some results.


----------



## Sean K (18 October 2007)

The descending triangles seem to be flattening out a bit here. Breaking down through 15 will be a bit untidy I feel. Maybe next support 10. What's the story here? Just been subject to the U bear of the past 6 months? Probably. With U price potentially stabilising might find some suport. 

Here's a chart with some random lines on it....


----------



## vert (18 October 2007)

yeah not impressed with the last couple of weeks after buying in on the last surge up to 0.20. looked like it found some momentum with u prices bottoming and announcements coming soon. bailed half last week and bailed the rest yesterday, im thinking along the same lines as you kennas 0.10-0.11 is my next entry if it gets there. perhaps a double bottom and off we go, meanwhile money to be made elsewhere.


----------



## mystro (22 October 2007)

new announcement. things seem to be strong thou. heavy finds of uranium although the demand and price has jumped much.. plus the market is finding it hard overall i guess.. any ideas?


----------



## GRTRADER (22 October 2007)

announcement looks fairly positive - i guess its the U market holding it back

i have read various things tho saying that the U market should remain strong for the foreseeable future tho. So maybe wait and see.


----------



## mystro (25 October 2007)

any ideas why the uranium prices are not increasing at all.. ive been reading the uxc.com website and uranium does seem to have a high demand although view the graph displayed on the website uranium prices are on a low.. any ideas?


----------



## mystro (30 October 2007)

any news bout wm? not much happening over the last couple of weeks.. it seems the market for western isnt that great. alot of research seems to be occuring but thats bout it.. any ideas wat to be expected....


----------



## mystro (31 October 2007)

NEW ANNOUNCEMENT - things seem to be positive for the future. I guess its just the waiting game.. but you never know..


----------



## mickqld (31 October 2007)

mystro said:


> NEW ANNOUNCEMENT - things seem to be positive for the future. I guess its just the waiting game.. but you never know..



I like the last paragraph from the September quaterly report about search for an advanced project. 
"The company has also undertaken a number of investor tours including the current visit to Vancouver, Toronto and London. This presentation has provided investors with the company’s strategy of aggressive exploration and the search for an advanced project including a commitment of $A18m over the coming 15 months in exploration, corporate and business development activities. The company has engaged Azure Capital as its primary corporate advisor."


----------



## mystro (31 October 2007)

mickqld said:


> I like the last paragraph from the September quaterly report about search for an advanced project.
> "The company has also undertaken a number of investor tours including the current visit to Vancouver, Toronto and London. This presentation has provided investors with the company’s strategy of aggressive exploration and the search for an advanced project including a commitment of $A18m over the coming 15 months in exploration, corporate and business development activities. The company has engaged Azure Capital as its primary corporate advisor."




yeah it definately seems good.. even sounds like a holiday aswell.. 'investor tours' ... is western metal meant to be drilling for uranium and producing metals and oils or are they using shareholder money for world trips.. if so where was my invite..


----------



## GRTRADER (1 November 2007)

wow finally some really serious movement - 60 million shares changed hands and its up 5c and its no3 today on the market movers http://markets.smh.com.au/apps/mkt/movers.ac


----------



## cybernigel (1 November 2007)

so whats pushing price up today - just the whole market with resources & energy etc or something going on we havent heard about yet as the qrtly rept was no more positive than recent ones


----------



## powerkoala (1 November 2007)

cybernigel said:


> so whats pushing price up today - just the whole market with resources & energy etc or something going on we havent heard about yet as the qrtly rept was no more positive than recent ones




uranium spot price went up $5 
now at $85.
this means a lot for most of uranium stocks including wmt, which got hammered before.


----------



## mickqld (1 November 2007)

cybernigel said:


> so whats pushing price up today - just the whole market with resources & energy etc or something going on we havent heard about yet as the qrtly rept was no more positive than recent ones




The big news is Cameco Corp., the world's largest uranium supplier, said production at its Cigar Lake mine won't start until 2011 ``at the earliest'' and that fourth-quarter sales will fall.

Repairs to the mine, the world's biggest untapped source of uranium that was flooded a year ago, is taking longer than forecast, Saskatoon, Saskatchewan-based Cameco said today in release distributed by Market Wire. The miner expects fourth- quarter revenue to drop about 10 percent from the third quarter.

Delays to production at Cigar Lake, which was originally scheduled to start mining this year, helped push uranium prices to as much as $138 a pound in June, increasing costs for utilities that run nuclear reactors. The company had expected to produce about 18 million pounds of the radioactive metal this year -- about 10 percent of global consumption.

Huge delays there and also URANIUM One, the Toronto-listed uranium producer, confirmed it would cut its 2008 production forecast by up to 37% owing to commissioning problems at its operations in South Africa and Kazakhstan.
 This is why Uranium price is rising and so are the uranium stocks.


----------



## GRTRADER (1 November 2007)

Well thats unlucky for cameco and uranium one shareholders but good news for the rest of us  

I sold some today that I bought at around 15c as I have been trading that 15-20c bounce that its been doing lately. If it drops again I will probably pick up more because WMT looks like its doing pretty well provided the U price remains high which it looks like it should. I almost sold them yesterday as I wasnt sure how long it was going to take to bounce back this time but glad I didnt 

Cheers,


----------



## Cruizer (2 November 2007)

Check this out ...
not too bad.

http://www.westernmetals.com.au/documents/CHUBBSWRLDRISKSURVEY2007.pdf


----------



## mystro (7 November 2007)

uranium spot price up again $5.00

Ux U3O8 Prices* 

November 5, 2007
Spot: US$90.00/lb (+5.00)


----------



## mystro (7 November 2007)

I believe from my research as long as uranium spot prices continues to maintain its increase in price western metals will maintain a strong pace in growth. With a high demand and low supply of current uranium it seems things can only get better although we would have to see, anything could happen...


----------



## bravo (7 November 2007)

I'm watching past two weeks looks to me institutions are buying this stock.
5.6 milion shares one hit just a while ago. 
I think that's the time to buy guys.
regards


----------



## mystro (12 November 2007)

bravo said:


> I'm watching past two weeks looks to me institutions are buying this stock.
> 5.6 milion shares one hit just a while ago.
> I think that's the time to buy guys.
> regards




bravo i had hopes like you although no news.. stock prices are fluctuating aswell which isnt making me happy  but it seems stock holders arent being fed with enough updates of finds etc... my patience is becoming low.. ill just hold for abit more.. wait n c..


----------



## mystro (13 November 2007)

All i have to say is GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR not happy jane! wats goin on?? any news?? ppl? hello??????????


----------



## slyty80 (13 November 2007)

I wouldn't be too worried about the downward movement over the last week.  I put it down to the pressure of people selling and taking their profits from the rise we saw a week ago and also the market in general.  Certainly good buying opportunity at the moment, I don't see it dropping past 15cents.


----------



## bravo (13 November 2007)

slyty80 said:


> I wouldn't be too worried about the downward movement over the last week.  I put it down to the pressure of people selling and taking their profits from the rise we saw a week ago and also the market in general.  Certainly good buying opportunity at the moment, I don't see it dropping past 15cents.




I agree slyty80,
U  December Future contract also shows US$110,
Problem in Kazakistan,
I'm confident the announcements coming soon from Tanzania,Peru and Glade 1 (USA) (see the last announcement).
 Barclays also bought 8% of URA and some other institutions are also buying it  in the UK.


----------



## mystro (14 November 2007)

Source : uxc.com
November 12, 2007
Spot: US$92.00/lb (+2.00) 

Up again... Hope to see some results soon


----------



## bravo (14 November 2007)

yeah..
 if the cappers stay away.(huge buy and huge dump).


----------



## bravo (22 November 2007)

Please read this article U308.biz (today) ATOMIC MINERALS (tsx) also related
WMT and PDN (Asx) 




…to Southwestern Tanzania

Atomic has also cast its net farther afield. It has signed a Letter of Intent with Tanzania’s Geo Can Resources for an option to acquire up to a 100% interest in a land package totaling approximately 1.3 million acres located in the United Republic of Tanzania.  

The LOI for the option covers ten licenses and seven parcels of land with known occurrences of uranium in southwestern Tanzania, as well as three “key” parcels in the Ruhuhu Basin, part of the Malawi Extension where 60 kilometers away in Malawi Perth-based Paladin Resources Ltd. (TSXDN) is developing its Kayelekera uranium ore project. 

Atomic’s agreement with Geo Can Resources on the shores of Lake Nyasa, also known as Lake Malawi, extends into southern Africa’s Karoo Basin system, a deposition region known to contain significant sandstone-hosted roll front uranium deposits of the same type found on the Colorado Plateau and the world-class Mi Vida Mine near Moab, Utah that are mined by in situ leaching methods.

Current estimates for Paladin’s Kayelekera project in neighboring northern Malawi holds measured and indicated resources of 14,000 tonnes U308 and an additional 2,000 tonnes inferred.  Paladin completed a Bankable Feasibility Study for Kayelekra early this year, has met environmental regulations and is investing US$185 million to develop a mine site.  Production is expected to commence late in 2008 and expand up to 1270 tonnes per year.

Australia’s Western Metals (ASX:WMT) on Oct. 22 reported that ongoing drilling and trenching at its Mtonya project continues to discover high-grade uranium mineralisation over a 7 kilometre trend including 1.2 meters at 7,723 ppm U308 and 0.8 m at 1,035 ppm at the Grandfather prospect.  Western Metals plans to spend A$3.5 million on exploration in Tanzania over the next 15 months.

Uranium Mining, Business & the Environment

Tanzania has set a goal for the mining sector to grow from a current 2% to 10% of GDP by 2025, deputy minister of mining and minerals William Gereja has been reported as saying.  Uranium ore may join gold and diamonds as one of the country’s top mineral exports if additional exploration and resource definition work pans out as well as is anticipated.  Tanzania is Africa’s third-largest gold producer, ranking behind South Africa and Ghana.


----------



## cybernigel (22 November 2007)

Thanks Bravo 

Shame the price continues to head south - I think the market might be growing inpatient - no news since 20/10.


----------



## bravo (22 November 2007)

cybernigel said:


> Thanks Bravo
> 
> Shame the price continues to head south - I think the market might be growing inpatient - no news since 20/10.




Yeah, a agree Cybernigel.
must be some announcement about the current drilling in Tanzania, and the time is due.
AGM is tomorrow let we see,


----------



## SevenFX (22 November 2007)

This is following the same faith as most of the others in the same sector(-2.1% today), hence overall trend has been down for some time now despite seeing a rally in jul/aug..

SevenFX


----------



## mystro (26 November 2007)

New Announcment today and already a $0.02 jump. Western Metal seems very encouraging today .... as long as progress occurs they will be able to gain back there average price (for this month) of about 17-18c


----------



## bravo (28 November 2007)

Announcement was good I think but no interest to BUY,


Here is other news from ABC RURAL yesterday,
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Home Programs News Events Features Message Boards Weather About Us Contact Us Uranium industry hopes Rudd will force lifting of mining bans

Tuesday, 27/11/2007

The election of a Federal Labor Government has been welcomed by one of the party's long standing adversaries, the uranium lobby.

The Australian Uranium Association is hopeful a Rudd government will override the majority of state Labor governments, which have legislated to ban uranium exploration and mining. 

In April, the Federal ALP dumped its three mines uranium policy and endorsed major projects including the expansion of South Australia's Olympic Dam mine.

Uranium Association spokesman Michael Angwin believes Labor's plans to remove constraining business regulations will allow the industry to expand. 

"We think that the prohibitions in Queensland and Western Australia are essentially matters of business regulation," he says.

"They're issues which impede the growth of Australia's international competitiveness and certainly the competitiveness of Australia's international uranium industry."
National Rural News
Two states lift bans on GM crops 
Uranium industry hopes Rudd will force lifting of mining bans 
Vaile denies Nationals are doomed 
Kiwis not impressed with Kyoto 
Xenophon takes aim at supermarket chains 
Healthy outlook for regional banks 
ABB profit slumps 
Huge expansion for Rio 
Another study warns climate change will affect food costs 
Industry looks forward to NT leader change 
Horse flu restrictions eased in NSW 
Farewell to Kimberley sugar 
EU study finds organics are good for you 
Outback bowlers strike it lucky 
AL  about Uranium in Australia.


----------



## bravo (30 November 2007)

Hi guys,
What do you think about this news article?
Uranium prize US$150/lb. near future. If WMT future drilling results are good in Tanzania,US Glade,Queensland  and production starts next two years it will be good for long term investors I think.
Please see the  article below.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

Uranium at $150/lb within a year
Allan Seccombe
Posted: Thu, 29 Nov 2007
[miningmx.com] -- THE uranium price will move to $150/pound within the next year driven by supply and demand fundamentals, said Uranium One CEO Neal Froneman.


The spot price for the energy metal is $93/lb and the long-term price $95.

“Our view is that we see uranium at $150 within the next year or so. Market activity is increasing,” Froneman told Miningmx.

“The fundamentals are better than six months ago. Production is not reaching levels that were expected and demand is increasing,” he said.

The price of processed uranium or U3O8 reached an all-time high of $138/lb in June this year from below $10 seven years ago, but has since pulled backed.

Cameco, the world’s largest miner of uranium, has reduced output from its Rabbit Lake operation in Canada because of increased water flows underground at the Eagle Point mine. Rabbit Lake normally produces around four million pounds of uranium a year.


Click Here to subscribe to our daily newsletter"Limited mining activity will continue and the mill continues to operate with a small amount of stockpiled ore. This mine has encountered similar situations in the past and dealt with them successfully," Cameco said on Wednesday.

Uranium prices shot higher when Cameco’s Cigar Lake flooded. The mine, which is planned to produce 18 million pounds of uranium, will now only start production in 2011 at the soonest instead of this year as originally forecast.

Cigar Lake’s output was an important consideration in the uranium market where demand growth is overtaking that of supply amid a concerted effort in a number of countries to build nuclear plants. Nuclear power has crept back into fashion because of growing global concerns about climate changed caused by burning fossil fuels.

There are 435 nuclear plants operating in 30 countries. Twenty-nine new nuclear plants are under construction 12 countries. And, in the USA, 48 nuclear plants have received license renewals, with 34 more expected, according to TradeTech President Treva Klingbiel.

China’s uranium demand will grow to 7,000 tonnes by 2020 from the current 1,000 tonnes as it extends its nuclear plant programme, Li Junjie, director of the uranium material department of the State Nuclear Power Agency, said in November.


----------



## mystro (30 November 2007)

mate, sounds good although we wait to see results.. how many shareholders will remain patient with this 0 effect. for long term investors that maintain there shares i guess it will be good, although for short term ie me, its abit frustrating... i will wait and see what happens.. ill hold for now... as they say you only loose when u sell.. so i aint doin it...


----------



## golfmos123 (1 December 2007)

I'm with you mystro.  I've been a long time holder of WMT so will still hang on longer, but sadly I bought in at a time when the SP was nearly double what it is now.  Can't see it sinking any lower so not really any point in selling up - June is a long way away to relieve the taxman of some of my profits!

WMT needs the U price to go north and also needs a bit of luck.  It seems that apart from the U price, it hasn't done much wrong to get hammered by the market.  A turnaround over the next 6 mths would be nice


----------



## mystro (5 December 2007)

All i have to say currently is GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!  no results for several weeks.. price has dropped progressively over several weeks. the U prices remains the same @ $93 for 3 weeks. now either there is something wrong with WMT or shareholders aren't being advised of the future.. my patience is wearing very very low.. any news or ideas would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## UMike (5 December 2007)

WMT has always been a band wagoner share.

Don't worry tooo much, theres a few spikes ahead of this one yet.


..... But I might just bail on the next one.


----------



## rogue_investor (5 December 2007)

mystro said:


> All i have to say currently is GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!  no results for several weeks.. price has dropped progressively over several weeks. the U prices remains the same @ $93 for 3 weeks. now either there is something wrong with WMT or shareholders aren't being advised of the future.. my patience is wearing very very low.. any news or ideas would be greatly appreciated...




A lot of information provided in this presentation.  http://www.brr.com.au/event/WMT/1175/36706

There are still results pending for drills in Oct and Nov.  Not sure when these will be made available.
Drilling started on Nov 16th for the Glades Project in the US.  According to the presentation the area has surveyed well for Uranium in the past so may turn out to be a winner.

SP is taking a hammering but it might be a good level to get in at with results on the way.


----------



## slyty80 (6 December 2007)

Announcement out on WMT

WESTERN METALS ACQUIRES OPTION FOR 100% OF
CANADIAN NICKEL / BASE METALS PROJECT
Western Metals Limited is pleased to announce it has entered into an agreement with BHP Billiton for the option to acquire a 100% stake in the highly prospective Snowbird nickel and base metals project in the Northwest Territories, Canada. The project consists of claims comprising 261.3 km² within the Snowbird Tectonic Zone, located 625 km NW of the city of Thompson (Figure 1). The Snowbird Tectonic Zone is on the margin of an ancient continent that hosts the Thompson, Raglan and Voisey’s Bay nickel deposits. Western Metals Managing Director George Bauk said the acquisition builds on the Western Metals’ North American presence and base metals portfolio, representing the Company’s first significant nickel project.
“This acquisition continues our strategy to pursue high value commodities in the most prospective terrains,” he said.


----------



## mickqld (6 December 2007)

slyty80 said:


> Announcement out on WMT
> 
> WESTERN METALS ACQUIRES OPTION FOR 100% OF
> CANADIAN NICKEL / BASE METALS PROJECT
> ...




BHP maybe selling off some of its more marginal undeveloped assets for its push to takeover  RIO TINTO. 

These marginal assets must be pretty good to pass the BHP test for acquisition in the first place with their Falcon technology. WMT, which was deliberately stacked with ex BHP/RIO Directors, is now in a perfect position of take advantage of this opportunity. 
You've got to hand it to those Ascent boys they knew what they were doing when this was a shell. They had a long term plan which is slowly developing before our eyes and has pointed this company in the right direction to become a major mining player.


----------



## bravo (6 December 2007)

What a good announcement is that but "Day Traders are hammering down" this stock . It will be interesting to see this afternoon trade. I think the buyers will come back


----------



## mickqld (7 December 2007)

Lifted from TheAustralian




Source: www.theaustralian.news.com.au

Daily Assay
Kevin Andrusiak | December 06, 2007 

KEEP a watch out for more movement at the Western Metals stable. 

After raising $32 million mid-year they still have about $31.5 million in the bank and are clearly on the look out for more acquisitions. 

On Thursday they acquired the former BHP Billiton nickel and base metals asset Snowbird in the Canadian north. 

But the interesting thing is that Westerns could have easily raised $80 million earlier this year and has since hired Azure Capital to help out with the finer details of financing. 

Why else would you appoint such hired help unless you plan to take over the world. Or at least make a concerted effort to improve your standing amongst the over-crowded junior end of the spectrum.


----------



## mystro (13 December 2007)

FYI

Source http://www.theage.com.au/news/natio...dd-uranium-plan/2006/12/11/1165685616749.html

*Garrett opposes Rudd uranium plan*

December 12, 2006

LABOR leader Kevin Rudd has pledged to push to liberalise Labor's restrictive uranium policy at the party's national conference in April, despite opposition from shadow environment minister Peter Garrett.

The new Opposition Leader yesterday predicted change would be delivered as he stood beside Mr Garrett on the second day of his "listening tour".

Mr Rudd said the present policy, which bans a Labor government from approving new mines, "does not make a lot of sense".

Mr Garrett said he would put his anti-uranium views in party forums and in discussions with his colleagues. But he would abide by whatever the national conference decided.

The future of the move to liberalise the uranium policy has come into question with the shift of Martin Ferguson out of the resources shadow portfolio and the elevation of Mr Garrett to the front bench. Mr Ferguson had been driving the policy liberalisation but he has been replaced as spokesman by Senate leader Chris Evans.

Party sources believe Senator Evans is more likely to vote with the Left faction, opposing any change in uranium policy, but this idea was dismissed by party powerbroker and trade union official Bill Ludwig.

Mr Ludwig told The Age he believed that Senator Evans would be for a change in uranium policy to support the mining industry in his home state of Western Australia.

"The policy is ridiculous and nobody can get around that. We've got to get our economic credentials in order and this is one good way of doing it," Mr Ludwig said. Telling journalists that he believed change would be delivered at the April conference, Mr Rudd said: "I intend to lead it in that direction."

Mr Garrett said he had always predicted uranium would be a "vigorous debate within the party" before the conference. "It would have been with Kim Beazley as leader; it will be with Kevin Rudd as leader," he said. Mr Rudd hinted that Labor could embrace a target for renewable energy substantially above the minimum 5 per cent to which it is committed.

Mr Garrett flagged that under a Labor government the record of the AP6 regional climate group, which is a forum for Australia, would be toughly scrutinised. A Labor government would assess how far AP6 had progressed. On the surface "it lacks teeth … it certainly has no targets", Mr Garret said.

Mr Garrett was cautious about conceding that measures to combat climate change would drive up prices for consumers.

He was confident that he could work effectively with business on issues relating to climate change, pointing to the co-operative relationship he had with business when he was president of the Australian Conservation Foundation.

He said companies needed to invest in reducing emissions. Not only did the problem have to be tackled now but companies that did so would get "first mover advantage" in relation to their competitors.


----------



## Sean K (13 December 2007)

mystro said:


> FYI
> 
> Source http://www.theage.com.au/news/natio...dd-uranium-plan/2006/12/11/1165685616749.html
> 
> ...



Good to see you're up to date with the news Mystro. 

That was a Commonwealth Games year too wasn't it?


----------



## mystro (13 December 2007)

yeah yeah... well its FYI.. so i guess its still information and with rudd in office now.. lets see how he goes with what he said a year ago...


----------



## Sean K (13 December 2007)

mystro said:


> yeah yeah... well its FYI.. so i guess its still information and with rudd in office now.. lets see how he goes with what he said a year ago...



Well, it may be a good reminder for the Australian U market anyway. Will be interesting to see how the policy goes now they're in Gov and whether Pete tows the line as he now should. Serious conflict of interests IMO. I am sure in PG's heart he is STILL a 'US Forces Give The Nod' person, however naive that was.


----------



## mickqld (13 December 2007)

Well if Garrett was listening to the co-founder and former head of Greenpeace Dr Patrick Moore he would be out there pushing nuclear power as the only real carbon neutral power generating alternative we have at this point in time.


----------



## mystro (18 December 2007)

wow... is all i really want to say...  i cant believe the current market. Not only is the U price remaining a constant all commodities are just dieing.. pfft... i will hold hold hold.. could have done with the extra $$$ for xmas.. grr!


----------



## mystro (2 January 2008)

hmm.. wonder how the new year will be with western metals.. no change for a while.. price is slowly dropping.. any news would be appreciated..


----------



## mystro (7 January 2008)

FYI


SOURCE http://www.moneymorning.com/2008/01...y-crunches-will-add-a-glow-to-uranium-stocks/

Thursday, January 3rd, 2008

Outlook 2008: Continued Supply Crunches Will Add a “Glow” to Uranium Stocks
Editor’s Note: This is the Sixth Installment of an Ongoing Series Highlighting the Global Investing Outlook for 2008

By Don Miller
Contributing Writer 

Of all the commodities to ride the volatile global roller coaster in 2007, uranium had the wildest ride. Overall, it gained 28% for the year. But that seemingly simple statistic masks a much-more-complex story.

At one point in June, uranium had gained 84% on the year. But then a mass sell-off - including up to 200 tons auctioned off out of the inventory of the U.S. Department of Energy - drove prices from $138 a pound down to $75 a pound in just three months.   

Even though the U.S. auction was said to flood an already glutted market for uranium, the price roared back to $93 a pound, a price move fueled by a continued demand. Investors can take that incident as a sign of things to come.

At a time when global energy demands are soaring - outstripping the long-term supply of such crucial commodities as crude oil - the long-term outlook for uranium is exceedingly bright. Nuclear power is slowly making a comeback as an electricity source of choice in the U.S. market, and will be a key to the ongoing emergence of such economies as China and India.

Market fundamentals point to demand-driven price increases for uranium. And history shows that when uranium prices move higher, uranium stocks almost always tag along for the ride.

The situation in uranium is reminiscent of the world’s skyrocketing demand for oil. In a classic supply-and-demand imbalance, eventually someone is going to pay the price. With uranium - as with oil - there plain and simple just isn’t enough to go around.

"We are at the beginning stages of a massive bidding war in uranium," said Sol Palha, a noted uranium investor and analyst.  

Nuclear energy is rapidly gaining acceptance as a clean, reliable alternative to burning coal. In a bid to combat global warming and keep up with soaring demand for electricity, countries are rushing to build nuclear power plants. Currently, there are 440 nuclear reactors in operation that generate about 16% of the world’s electricity.

Another 25 are under construction, 38 are on order and 115 are proposed. Also, there are 284 research reactors and 220 nuclear-powered ships and submarines patrolling the oceans - key facts that nevertheless often slip by most industry analysts. 

Refined uranium [known in the industry as U308] is what makes nuclear fuel. And the proliferation of new commercial nuclear power plants has the price of the radioactive metal soaring. 

Now here’s the thing: All told, those reactors soak up about 77,000 tons of refined uranium every year. Yet, in 2006, only about 50,000 tons of uranium was mined. That has forced some countries to run reactors at only 50% to 60% capacity, while others - such as India - have actually been forced to periodically take reactors off line because they lack the fuel to keep running them
. 
And the insatiable global appetite for electricity - an appetite that induced China to spend a decade building the controversial-but-crucial hydroelectric project known as the Three Gorges dam - will drive demand for uranium even higher.

In the next 15 years, China alone is building 30 new plants, with as many as 200 needed by 2050.  Japan is planning 11 more by 2010, and the United States and United Kingdom are also jumping back onto the nuclear bandwagon. These new plants will only serve to widen the supply/demand gap.

Uranium: Easy to Find - Not Easy to Mine
Now, uranium itself isn’t scarce. In fact, it’s so widespread that you might even have some in your backyard. But in order to mine it, uranium must be found in large concentrations. And only a small number of these concentrated deposits have been discovered worldwide.

With prices escalating, uranium-mining companies are rushing to dig up as much of the stuff as quickly as possible. But that is simpler said than done. It takes seven to 10 years to find and bring a uranium discovery into production. That explains why uranium-mining production was only projected to increase 9% in 2007 over 2006.

According to the Australian Uranium Association, more than 50% of uranium comes from mines in Canada and Australia.  Kazakhstan, Russia, South Africa, Namibia and the United States are smaller producers.   Yet the smart players are already moving to secure supplies.  

"China is doing massive deals in Africa and is now working on ever bigger deals in Kazakhstan," Palha, the analyst, told Money Morning. "China is basically locking up uranium supplies. This effectively means that there will be even less uranium for the rest of the world players."

Russia also has started to stockpile uranium after declaring it a "strategic resource."  Russian Federation President Vladimir Putin recently traveled to Australia and signed a deal to buy uranium. It’s only a matter of time before the Russians stop exporting yellow cake altogether.

And all this is complicated by a flood at Saskatchewan’s Cigar Lake mine - the world’s largest undeveloped high-grade uranium deposit with 232 million pounds of U308 at a grade of 19% [90% of the world’s mines have ore grades below 1%]. Damages from the flood will halt the start of production until 2011 - at the earliest.

Since uranium’s supply/demand imbalance clearly won’t be improving anytime soon, the price of uranium is likely to continue its upward march.

Uranium: An "Alternative" Energy Source No Longer
Uranium investing is not for the faint of heart. Another accident like the one at Pennsylvania’s Three Mile Island, or Russia’s Chernobyl, would likely spawn a worldwide anti-nuclear backlash that could send uranium spot prices into a downward spiral for several years.

Even though new technologies and more-efficient power-plant designs have made commercial nuclear power a much-safer proposition, there are still older plants operating throughout the world that are potentially vulnerable to a Chernobyl-like scenario.

Disposal of nuclear waste is another issue that could spell trouble for uranium prices, as the Yucca Mountain Repository isn’t expected to reopen until 2020. 

The development of alternative energies like solar and wind are also a threat, although most experts believe these are ancillary energy sources - at best.

What’s becoming increasingly clear is that - despite the admitted dangers of nuclear power - commercial nuclear energy is clearly the safest, cleanest, cheapest source of the massive amounts of electricity needed to fuel global growth, to avoid a worldwide energy crisis that will make the two in the 1970s appear as a costume-rehearsal, and to battle the long-term environmental effects of global warming.

And many safety improvements have been made since Three Mile Island and Chernobyl. 

China is working on an advanced reactor using so-called "pebble-bed" technology, which makes a power plant virtually impervious to a meltdown situation. Improvements have also been made in the new generation of reactors, especially in cooling systems and containment domes. U.S. industrial giant General Electric Co. (GE) has developed technology-based products and services that help the operators of so-called "boiling water reactors," or BWR, to run their plans more safely and efficiently. And it’s developed a new "advanced boiling water reactor," or ABWR, design that it says can be built in only four years, and then run cheaply and safely for decades thereafter.

There’s also a "dirty little secret" about the nuclear power business that most investors never consider - but industry insiders know and understand very well. You see, the supply/demand picture isn’t the only catalyst of soaring uranium prices.  

The fact is that refined uranium is only a minuscule part of a power plant’s overall cost. It takes an upfront investment of about $2 billion to build a new nuclear power plant. That’s just the cost of construction.

When you add in the maintenance and labor costs, laying out $100 a pound for uranium to keep your plant running is a really a drop in the financial bucket. Indeed, some analysts estimate that the price of uranium could skyrocket to $2,000 a pound and still be viewed as a viable energy source for plant operators.

That really changes the picture for investors.

Investing in Uranium - Mining the Right Stocks 
So where should you look for profit opportunities? If you look at the charts, some uranium mining company stocks move up and down almost in lockstep with spot prices. 

If you want a pure play on an increase in the price of uranium itself, Cameco Corp. (CCJ) might be worth a look. It’s the largest producer of uranium in the United States. And it’s straight downstream from a glut of cash contained in a new energy bill that offers $18.5 billion in loans to cover the construction costs of new nuclear plants. It’s no surprise that applications for new U.S. nuclear plants are taking off for the first time in 30 years. 

If you’re looking for more safety and diversification, Rio Tinto PLC (RTP) and BHP Billiton Ltd. (BHP) could fill the bill. Both have huge mining operations with large uranium deposits. Both have skilled management teams and offer engineering savvy. And both stand to reap substantial profits from any price surge in yellow cake.

--continued on link above


----------



## mystro (9 January 2008)

Geeezz.... I might just cry... ... Western Metals is testing the 10c mark... I've been scavenging around trying to find out what is happening it's been over a month now since the last announcement (which had no effect )..


----------



## slyty80 (18 January 2008)

Very nice announcement out today!!!  WMT is up 25% this morning.  Any thoughs on where this one is headed?


----------



## powerkoala (18 January 2008)

slyty80 said:


> Very nice announcement out today!!!  WMT is up 25% this morning.  Any thoughs on where this one is headed?




going up and then follow the rest of the market to south... til us got guts to enter the market again... (if there is)


----------



## UMike (18 January 2008)

powerkoala said:


> going up and then follow the rest of the market to south... til us got guts to enter the market again... (if there is)




Ended nicely at 12c 

Pity I didn't have the "guts" to buy more at 9.5c. 

Will this now start to move slowly towards an uptrend?


----------



## bravo (19 January 2008)

I think market liked the announcement  
Closed .12 cents it is nice,
More announcements still to come from US and Peru which were due, more drilling in Tanzania and about July-August drilling and sample assay result in Canada will show the future of WMT. I bought more from .10 cents on Thursday.


Good luck all holders.


----------



## tech/a (19 January 2008)

> I bought more from .10 cents on Thursday.




Really?
When did it trade at 10c Thursday.
If your going to be clever be clever about being clever.

Will definitely attract the Announcement hunters.
Currently a low risk trade.


----------



## Ken (20 January 2008)

WMT - $30 MILLION  in cash reserves.

Could be one of the speculative bargains of 2008, seeing as it has been sold down so heavily. All capital was raised in 2007.


Spec stocks have been hammered but the species that make discoveries could very much give great rewards due to the fact they have been sold down so heavily.


----------



## Cruizer (25 January 2008)

Check this article, stock resources. It's great. 

http://www.westernmetals.com.au/documents/RSJan08LRWesternMetals_000.pdf


----------



## engo (4 February 2008)

Looks like one of the directors and his wife bought $103,000 worth of WMT.
Phew !!! I feel better now


----------



## mickqld (4 February 2008)

engo said:


> Looks like one of the directors and his wife bought $103,000 worth of WMT.
> Phew !!! I feel better now




Yes Engo that is the most encouraging news I have read in several months now. Director buying a fairly large value parcel should mean we have at least seen the lows for this stock. Hopefully onward and upward from here on but geez I really want to see some in-ground resource estimates pretty soon. Desperately needs to announce some ??million lbs in the ground estimates out of Tanzania soon as the market has lost interest in this one at the moment.:fan


----------



## engo (4 February 2008)

I'll take it as a good sign!, If he is prepared to invest $103,000 of his own money, then he must have a lot of faith in the future of WMT.


----------



## mickqld (5 February 2008)

engo said:


> I'll take it as a good sign!, If he is prepared to invest $103,000 of his own money, then he must have a lot of faith in the future of WMT.




Generally when directors are buying up like this that there is some significant announcement on its way. Perhaps an acquisition or M&A type announcement as was hinted at in the quaterly?? :alcohol:


----------



## Cruizer (6 February 2008)

Another Mag article in WA... sounds good 

Check it out:

http://www.westernmetals.com.au/documents/WesternMetalsWorldMiningfinal.pdf


----------



## mickqld (13 February 2008)

Last 2 announcements were directors Peter Smith purchasing  1.12 million shares on market trade 1st Feb and director  Christopher Greig purchasing 500,000 shares on market trade 11th Feb. Always a good sign when directors are buying shares.


----------



## anth (18 February 2008)

Hey guys..I'm new to this forum...
Just like to say..I'm happy WMT shares jump to 17.5% to 10.5c...I bought WMT at 11cents...hopefully this is a good year for WMT.

take care peoples


----------



## engo (20 February 2008)

Looks like director Peter Smith has bought another $100,000 worth of WMT, after buying $103,000 worth about three weeks ago, another director bought $50,000 worth two weeks ago, It looks like a good sign to have two directors buying $250,000 between them in the last month


----------



## anth (20 February 2008)

Yeh very promising sign...the next few months should be very interesting...
Awaiting the next announcement


----------



## Miner (9 March 2008)

Peter Smith director bought 1.1 M shares on 19 feb.

http://www.westernmetals.com.au/documents/3Y_PS_19Feb08.pdf
Ironically the share price has not dived too much from 9 cents value since then.

Any one will share some more about the future of this stock ?


----------



## smoush1954 (10 March 2008)

Well WMT (mis)management trotted out a 10 week old report today as a fresh announcement..either they are desperate to ignite interest or they forgot they have already told the market...maybe the Black Tom margeuritas were too cold...


----------



## scuffler (18 March 2008)

I have a feeling something is in the air with the directors buying recently. Higher than current share price I might add.

Well they have $30 mill in the kitty and directors buying and good uranium sites so it seems.

So on the basis that uranium will soar again I have bought a few to store under my bed today. Not alot but a start........dipped the old toe.

Interesting company imo....

Take care out there and only buy what you can afford and never on credit,lol.

:casanova::casanova::casanova:


----------



## Cruizer (8 April 2008)

All right, finally Trading Halt. Any ideas? .................  Hope it’s a gigantic Gold Mine!:


----------



## Sean K (8 April 2008)

Cruizer said:


> All right, finally Trading Halt. Any ideas? .................  Hope it’s a gigantic Gold Mine!:



It's for a 'potential acquisition', so could be anything. 

Been a hard time for the faithful not playing the stop loss game.

Hope it turns around for you soon.


----------



## golfmos123 (8 April 2008)

kennas said:


> It's for a 'potential acquisition', so could be anything.
> Been a hard time for the faithful not playing the stop loss game.
> Hope it turns around for you soon.




Kennas,
The stop/loss game is surely a lot easier and less painful to play than the dumping stuff recently to avoid margin calls game????  

Had to let go of this one to escape a call, but have managed to get a small holding back again as the market has recovered a little.  Hopefully a nice acquisition that will see a higher floor under the SP....


----------



## mickqld (8 April 2008)

mickqld said:


> Last 2 announcements were directors Peter Smith purchasing  1.12 million shares on market trade 1st Feb and director  Christopher Greig purchasing 500,000 shares on market trade 11th Feb. Always a good sign when directors are buying shares.




Looks like the directors were right to be topping up. Aquisition announcement shortly.  Hopefully a near term or actually producing project whatever it may be so WMT can generate some cash flows. That way we can avoid any future unnecessary capital raisings and SP dilutions as a result.
Good luck to all holders hopefully our faith will see some rewards shortly.


----------



## mickqld (10 April 2008)

Announcement out  


Western Metals to acquire advanced
UK Copper-Zinc development opportunity
Western Metals Ltd (ASX:WMT, WMTO) is pleased to announce that it has signed a Term Sheet to acquire 100% of the advanced Parys Mountain copper-zinc Project on the island of Anglesey in North Wales from Anglesey Mining plc (LSE:AYM), a UK based mining company listed on the London Stock Exchange (http://www.angleseymining.co.uk ).
The transaction is subject to a maximum 120 day due diligence and on successful completion Western Metals will sign a formal sale agreement and pay Anglesey Mining AUD$7.6m in a combination of cash and shares. On the completion of a successful bankable feasibility study or 3 years whichever is earliest, Western Metals will make a final payment of AUD$21.5m in a combination of cash and shares. Further details of the agreement are set out below.
The proposed Parys Mountain acquisition reflects the Company’s stated objective of securing an advanced exploration and development opportunity with early cash flow potential.
The Parys Mountain region has been one of Britain’s biggest producers of copper, reportedly yielding in excess of 300,000 tonnes of metal before mining ceased in the early 20th Century.
The Project has had significant modern exploration, definition and infrastructure established. The key aspects of this work include:
Activity
Amount
Surface Drilling
60,400 metres
Underground Drilling
10,800 metres
Shaft Sunk
300 metres
Underground Development
900 metres
Pilot Processing Plant
800 tonnes
Exploration / Development Expenditure
~ AUD$29 million
The Project has current planning approvals for a 1,000 tonne per day operation and enjoys strong community and government support.
Western Metals’ Managing Director George Bauk said Parys Mountain offers an outstanding opportunity for Western Metals to achieve its aim of becoming a significant metals producer.
“We have consistently stated our intention to acquire a high quality asset with near-term production potential that will complement our portfolio of world-class exploration assets” he said. “We believe Parys Mountain represents just such an opportunity.”
ASX Announcement
10 April 2008
Western Metals intends to fast-track work programmes including drilling to establish JORC compliant resources and concurrently proceed with a formal feasibility study. Current project schedules estimate completion within 2 years at a cost of AUD$12 - $15m.
Mr Bauk said Western Metals’ management team possessed the extensive project development and operating expertise needed to quickly and successfully advance the Parys Mountain Project whilst also maintaining an aggressive exploration strategy in the Company’s other projects in Tanzania, Queensland and the Americas.
“We have the team and the cash to take this Project on immediately,” he said.
Further details on the Project and Term Sheet are attached.


The key commercial terms in relation to the transaction are as follows:
•
Western Metals to pay Anglesey Mining a deposit of AUD$270,000 on the execution of the agreed Term Sheet.
•
Western Metals to conduct up to a 120 day due diligence process on the Project.
•
Upon completion of the due diligence to Western Metals’ satisfaction, Western Metals and Anglesey Mining to execute a formal sale agreement in relation to the Project subject to necessary shareholder approvals.
•
Upon execution of the formal sale agreement, Western Metals to make an initial payment to Anglesey Mining and acquire 100% of the Project. The initial payment will consist of:
o
AUD$2,675,000 in cash; plus
o
AUD$4,690,000 in Western Metals shares valued on a 10 day VWAP up to the date falling 3 days prior to the Initial Payment (Western Metals has retained the option to make this payment in shares, cash or a combination).
•
Western Metals to conduct a bankable feasibility study on the Project which will involve minimum expenditure of AUD$3,250,000 during the first 15 months of the feasibility study with a further minimum spend of AUD$3,250,000 required such that AUD$6,500,000 is expended within 24 months.
•
Upon the completion of a successful bankable feasibility study and a decision to commence commercial mining operations or 3 years from the date of the sale agreement, whichever is the earlier, Western Metals will make a deferred payment to Anglesey Mining of:
o
AUD$4,360,000 in cash; plus
o
AUD$17,141,000 in Western Metals shares valued on a 10 day VWAP up to the date falling 3 days prior to the Deferred Payment (Western Metals has retained the option to make this payment in shares, cash or a combination).
•
If Western Metals does not elect to complete the transaction, 100% of the Project will be returned to Anglesey Mining.
The total consideration for the acquisition of 100% of the Parys Mountain Project is AUD$29,136,000.
As noted above, this transaction is subject to:
1.
A due diligence process over a period of 120 days being completed to Western Metals’ satisfaction; and
2.
Any approvals required by either party.


----------



## mickqld (10 April 2008)

Well somebody is liking this news. So far 94 million shares traded for a 31% jump in SP. There has been 1377 trades and several of them have been 500000 shares i.e   12:06:08 PM 0.095 500,000 47,500.00. Could be heading for a 10 cent close today currently sitting on 9.6 cents.


----------



## lucifuge (10 April 2008)

mickqld said:


> Well somebody is liking this news. So far 94 million shares traded for a 31% jump in SP. There has been 1377 trades and several of them have been 500000 shares i.e   12:06:08 PM 0.095 500,000 47,500.00. Could be heading for a 10 cent close today currently sitting on 9.6 cents.




I would have said a fair bit brave trading on the basis of a contingent opportunity. I hope WMT does well, but i won't be laying down any money until I see some results.


----------



## engo (10 April 2008)

Found these on Anglesea's website, they make interesting reading. With today announcement and lots of drilling to be done at WMT's various projects, this year should hopefully see the share price bounce back


----------



## mickqld (4 May 2008)

From the Far East Capital review...

"WMT has proved that it has significant uranium bearing structures in
Tanzania. It is now in the processes of qualifying what it has. Whilst there are some high-grade
zones, the significance of these in a mining situation may not be enough to lift the average
above 500 ppm. By the end of this year we should know better whether there is a consistent
structure that may be mineable, as opposed to ground with plenty of good trench and drill
results. Making it all hang together in a mineable orebody is what it is all about.
The diversification into the copper/zinc project in Wales is likely to see WMT graduate to the status of a legitimate miner faster than one could expect with the Tanzanian uranium projects,
and it requires a different perspective. The Company will now have to demonstrate that
project’s economics to the market, as it will consume all of its cash, and some."

Shows why the SP has been hammered and continues to sit in the trough. We have no solid numbers of lbs in the ground in Tanzania nor from any other projects. I hope they haven't over extended themselves with all these projects on the go at once. They need to get some solid numbers out there from at least 1 project so the market has a guide otherwise we will continue to languish.


----------



## lucifuge (4 May 2008)

Thanks for this posting, it has been one of the most to-the-point I have read for sometime on WMT. The analysis makes for a lot of sense. I'm quite keen on this co.  but simply can't afford to leave money on a 'maybe' at this stage.  I watch it every day though 



mickqld said:


> From the Far East Capital review...
> 
> "WMT has proved that it has significant uranium bearing structures in
> Tanzania. It is now in the processes of qualifying what it has. Whilst there are some high-grade
> ...


----------



## mickqld (12 May 2008)

Now we are getting some numbers the SP is starting to move.
Currently sitting at 10.5cents up 20% on 75million volume.
Depth 186 buyers for 25,426,717 units  219 sellers for 20,617,867 units  
All looking extremely positive.
May investor presentation out as well.


From todays announcement......http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080512/pdf/00841052.pdf

Parys Mountain Historic Mineral Resources
and Summary Geological Information


Following approval by the ASX, Western Metals is pleased to provide a summary of the historical
mineral resources of the Parys Mountain Cu-Pb-Zn project in North Wales which is currently
under option to purchase by Western Metals.
The total historic indicated and inferred un-depleted resource on the project is;
7.76 million tonnes at 2.0% copper, 2.4% lead, 4.9% zinc, 39 g/t silver and 0.33 g/t gold.
Details relating to this historic resource are in section 2 “Parys Mountain Historic Resource
Estimates” of this document.
There has been no historic mining in the resource areas beyond establishment of a 300 metre
shaft and approximately 800 metres of lateral underground development established as an
underground exploration drilling platform and for the purposes of collecting a bulk sample.
As previously announced, the transaction is subject to a 120 day due diligence which commenced
on April 8th 2008. On successful completion Western Metals will sign a formal sale agreement and
pay Anglesey Mining AUD$7.6m in a combination of cash and shares. On the completion of a
successful bankable feasibility study or 3 years whichever is earliest, Western Metals will make a
final payment of AUD$21.5m in a combination of cash and shares. The total purchase price is
AUD $29 million.
The Project has had significant modern exploration, definition and infrastructure established. The
key aspects of this work include:
Activity Amount
Surface Drilling 60,400 metres
Underground Drilling 10,800 metres
4.5 Metre Diameter Shaft Sunk (Morris Shaft) 300 metres
Underground Exploration Development 900 metres
Pilot Processing Plant 800 tonnes
The Project has current planning approvals for a 1,000 tonnes per day operation, and
enjoys strong community and government support.
For further information contact:
George Bauk


----------



## mickqld (12 May 2008)

Link below to the investor update. Much has been said before in it but it helps to keep the momentum going to remind people of what is in store and what potential there is for WMT.

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080512/pdf/00841053.pdf


----------



## Datsun Disguise (12 May 2008)

I did note that they have recognised that parys hill may require them to re-prioritise the companies activities. ie sell up the longer lead time projects in order to get the necessary cash to develop the shorter term more promising ones. ie They are all pretty exciting by parys hill.


----------



## UMike (23 July 2008)

Ann out

WMT continues to drill high grade uranium mineralisation in Tanzania
http://www.westernmetals.com.au/

Nice little rise...... Can it hold and make up some more ground?


----------



## mickqld (25 July 2008)

UMike said:


> Ann out
> 
> WMT continues to drill high grade uranium mineralisation in Tanzania
> http://www.westernmetals.com.au/
> ...





Not a chance of holding up. Will continue to be manipulated down until the Parrys Mountain deal is secured.


----------



## UMike (25 July 2008)

mickqld said:


> Not a chance of holding up. Will continue to be manipulated down until the Parrys Mountain deal is secured.



Yea I'd have liked a quick little out so I could go back in. 

Ah well ..... A holding I will go.


----------



## UMike (29 July 2008)

More positive news from WMT

High Grade Results from Snowbird Project
https://private.broking.westpac.com...source=20080729/00863999.pdf&securityCode=WMT

Seems the market has shut shop for a while.

Seems this sleeper is still getting on with bussiness without beng ramped on every ann.


----------



## engo (6 August 2008)

Nice broker report taken from Western Metals website with a 12 month target of $0.11. 
Some nice results from Grandfather and Georgetown should put a rocket under it.


----------



## ands (13 October 2008)

Ann: Western Metals ceases negotiations for Parys Mountain

This must be a good outcome as the dilution of shares from taking on this project would have been massive and even if they did get the project it would still be a couple of years before they would start producing. Not to forget the fact that during this recent downturn on the market there would be much better/cheaper acquisitions out there. $20 million in the bank sounds like a nice amount to have. From what I see all they lost during negotiations was the initial $270,000 payment.


----------



## THE BUZZ (31 December 2008)

WMT has been edging up on low volumes lately, 

Anyone have any thoughts/news ?

Hav'nt seen any meaningfull announcements since October
re Tanzania.


----------



## THE BUZZ (6 January 2009)

Hi all.

WMT hit a high of 0.05 cents today b4 closing at 0.047.

Has been gaining steadily for a  weeks now.

Might be some news soon??


----------



## Trop Beaucoup (7 January 2009)

Been a good couple of days for the market in general, might be nothing more than that but I hope you're right ! They have a nice stck of cash in the bank but Prarys venture didn't fill me with too much confidence...has to be bargains out there if they spend wisely...


----------



## Trader Paul (10 January 2009)

Hi folks,

WMT ..... longer-term chart has price action off its November 2008 lows
and with a strong and positive time cycle due, later this week ... it would
not be surprising to see a rally ..... 

Updated WMT chart, attached below.

have a great weekend

paul



=====


----------



## Sean K (25 March 2009)

So, if gold goes sour and bananas go sweet, does WMT buy Lamana Bananas and start a banana focus?

What a banana sundea this company is!!!

Oooo, look over there, CSG is the flavour of the month, lets buy an old coal company...


----------



## bobdog (25 March 2009)

A bit harsh I thought there Kennas. 
I can’t see any info saying they are scraping there other exploration projects. But with the price of Uranium stagnant and the bottom dropped out of Nickel I think it’s not a bad option to expand there exploration to included something that is popular at the moment.
They are obviously comfortable working in Tanzania as they have been there a while now. George Bauk just topped up on shares today also.
Each to there own though.


----------



## Sean K (25 March 2009)

bobdog said:


> A bit harsh I thought there Kennas.
> I can’t see any info saying they are scraping there other exploration projects. But with the price of Uranium stagnant and the bottom dropped out of Nickel I think it’s not a bad option to expand there exploration to included something that is popular at the moment.
> They are obviously comfortable working in Tanzania as they have been there a while now. George Bauk just topped up on shares today also.
> Each to there own though.



Maybe.

Just sick of juniors without vision.

The U market was ripe some time before WMT jumped on the bandwagon and failed to milk it. 

Now, they're behind the curve with gold also. That market started 4 years ago. 

I imagine they'll buy a phosphate project next, one year late.

Then, we'll be back to IT, and they'll buy a web site or two....

Or, maybe biomed?



No wonder there's more TAs out there at the moment, who know's what fundamentals come next?


----------



## redback (31 March 2009)

Spot on Kennas, this mob, who kept on insisting on reminding us of how good and expert their management team are with every ann., need a good kick up the nether region, thats the one's that remain that is--most of the other fleas fled just prior to the 1 for 10 announcement, I was completely speechless when they bought SBS's 1gm per tonne tenaments, this must the last straw for many, it was for me, I lost a lot of money listening to this third rate bunch of WA cowboys, this Bauk obviously has no idea, and having managed to rort a huge amount of money from the Uranium frenzy, is now wasting it with his wild schemes, all this clown has achieved meantime is to ruin his shareholders, now the clown says that he wants to distance himself from the "old Western Metals stigma", he didn't mind the name when he got over $33 million from the market though, this bloke is rank amateur who should have resigned long ago, bet his wages are very good though, for NO result in three years of pure nonsense--BOK BOK!!--this clown is just an overpaid Turkey.


----------



## UMike (29 April 2009)

Anyone know under what code this share is now trading?????

WMT is not listed on the ASX at the moment.


----------



## gwm (29 April 2009)

look here - IDG on or about 6 may 2009

http://www.westernmetals.com.au/documents/Generalmeeting24April2009final.pdf


----------



## poortrader (29 April 2009)

are they in a trading halt at the moment?
they must be as i cannot find any info on them at all, besides that link


----------



## redback (29 April 2009)

poortrader said:


> are they in a trading halt at the moment?
> they must be as i cannot find any info on them at all, besides that link




WMTDA, WMTDB until 6 May

Expect to lose another 50% of whats left of your money--Turkey's!!, it looks ominous presently


----------



## UMike (7 May 2009)

redback said:


> WMTDA, WMTDB until 6 May
> 
> Expect to lose another 50% of whats left of your money--Turkey's!!, it looks ominous presently



Opened under the old ASX code WMT. but from Tuesday, 12 May the shares in the company will commence trading under the new ASX code: IDG.

Dropped a bit on open but not that much.


I'll keep holding my small parcell I 'spose


----------



## ands (15 May 2009)

It is a 10 for 1 consolidation not a share split.

So for every 10 shares you had before, you will now have one.

Therefore you being left with a 10th of your previous holding would be correct...


----------



## UMike (15 May 2009)

ands said:


> It is a 10 for 1 consolidation not a share split.
> 
> So for every 10 shares you had before, you will now have one.
> 
> Therefore you being left with a 10th of your previous holding would be correct...



You may well also notice that the SP went up 10 fold so that the Money value was the same as when it was WMT as it is now IDG.




Note to mods: Should this be merged/renamed a IDG: Indago Resources Limited


----------



## Joe Blow (16 May 2009)

Western Metals (WMT) is now known as Indago Resources (IDG). Please see the IDG thread for continued discussion of this company: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15542

This thread has now been closed.


----------

